# Legion Y700?



## jianglai (Mar 19, 2022)

I cannot find a sub-forum for this specific tablet, so I thought I'd post it here.

This is a Chinese-only 8-inch tablet with Snapdragon 870 and a 120Hz screen. I would very much like a small form-factor tablet with high refresh rate and this one seems to be the only one I can find on the Internet.



			https://shop.lenovo.com.cn/lenovopc/product/y7002022022.html
		






						Lenovo Legion Y700 - Full tablet specifications
					






					www.gsmarena.com
				




It is just launched in China this month and there's not much information I can find about it outside China. I read Chinese so it is not a problem for me but I need to have Play Store on it as I live in the U. S. It looks like Lenovo has some track record of shipping their Chinese SKUs with GMS included so it is trivial to install Play Store from the ZUI app store. The P11 itself seems to be an international variant of such a Chinese SKU.

Does anyone have experience with this particular tablet? Or Lenovo's (Chinese) tablets in general?

Thanks!
​


----------



## touchris (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi,

I own the Lenovo Tab 4 8 Plus (TB-8704F). I'm also looking for a replace of this old tab but there isn't any hi-spec option until the Y700. FYI one down side of Lenovo machines is that the firmware is 'PRC' version if you buy it from Chinese market while they will have the 'ROW' version (rest-of-world) firmware for anywhere else. 

AFAIK the difference is ROW version will have all g-apps preloaded and of course the play store. Yet you can't simply flash ROW version into PRC machine. My TB-8704F is from taobao so it was PRC firmware. I struggled several weeks to load the ROW firmware and luckily I made it. I've loaded the LineageOS also. However, I remember that certain variant of TB-7804 (TB-7804V as I remember) cannot load the ROW firmware. So I'm not buying the Y700 atm.

If google revivals the lovely Nexus 7 product line I definitely will wait for it.


----------



## swieder711 (Mar 20, 2022)

I see the Y700 for sale on Aliexpress. $500 for the 12/256Gb version. Not sure if it is the ROW version or not. Be great to know if it can be unlocked and rooted. Hopefully there will be some developer support.


----------



## Linuxkek (Mar 21, 2022)

I was about to order a Ipad Mini 6 64GB for 550€. After I saw 60Hz and no vibration, I try to get a Y700. 

On Aliexpress you can get it for 425$ with tax and shipping but from 10 days shipping it's now 35 days. 

I saw some chinese videos. They compare the speaker with Ipad Pro. 

You can also get it already from Giztop but I never order from there and 30$ shipping + already overpriced price. I will wait but this will be my new tablet because 8.8 inch 16:10


----------



## swieder711 (Mar 25, 2022)

I want a Y700 to replace my Tab 4 8 plus with 4/64 memory. My Tab run TWRP and  Lineage. Hopefully the Y700 will have the same one day.

Very interested in the video out support on the USB-c port.


----------



## NisseGurra (Mar 25, 2022)

I ordered an Y700 from Giztop, take some 2 weeks to get it tho


----------



## jianglai (Mar 27, 2022)

I have one on the way. Will report back with findings.


----------



## NisseGurra (Mar 27, 2022)

How is Lenovo's bootloader policy?, can be unlocked and rooted?


----------



## mickey36736 (Mar 29, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> How is Lenovo's bootloader policy?, can be unlocked and rooted?

Click to collapse



Given that Xiaoxin pad pro 2021 (which has snap 870) can be unlocked from this method. But you do lost OTA like some other OEM does (Asus for example) 








						Lock+Unlock Bootloader - Xiaoxin Pad Pro 2021 [TB-J716F]
					

How To Lock and Unlock Bootloader - Xioaxin Pad Pro 2021 - TB-J716F  Since I found out that the Tablet supports Project Treble I'm trying to get a GSI-ROM running on it. Currently with many trial and error I got LiR-ROM to boot. The first step is...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



I think Y700 should be able to unlock too.


----------



## jianglai (Mar 29, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> I ordered an Y700 from Giztop, take some 2 weeks to get it tho

Click to collapse



I used a Chinese freight forwarding service. It was supposedly shipped last Saturday but nothing showed up in tracking yet. Customer service said because of COVID lockdowns, tracking may not be updated until after a week...


----------



## rwonderz (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi all.
I just got this tablet yesterday.
Language available on tablet are chinese and english maybe (morelocale2 could be useful)
Google play services can be download directly from ZUI app store inside the tablet.
Widevine L1.
not sure about root or unlock bootloader (didn't use android device for a long time)


----------



## swieder711 (Mar 30, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> Hi all.
> I just got this tablet yesterday.
> Language available on tablet are chinese and english maybe (morelocale2 could be useful)
> Google play services can be download directly from ZUI app store inside the tablet.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you going to unlock and root it?


----------



## rwonderz (Mar 30, 2022)

swieder711 said:


> Are you going to unlock and root it?

Click to collapse



Not sure if root or unlock will benefit me, So I guess my answer is No for now.
let me know if I you wanna know more about the device, maybe I can help checking it on my device.


----------



## swieder711 (Mar 30, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> Not sure if root or unlock will benefit me, So I guess my answer is No for now.
> let me know if I you wanna know more about the device, maybe I can help checking it on my device.

Click to collapse



Can you test the video output of the usb-c port? I think you will need a usb-c to HDMI cable.


----------



## rwonderz (Mar 30, 2022)

swieder711 said:


> Can you test the video output of the usb-c port? I think you will need a usb-c to HDMI cable.

Click to collapse



I have the cable. what do you want me to test on?


----------



## swieder711 (Mar 30, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> I have the cable. what do you want me to test on?

Click to collapse



Can you test the setup on an 1080p TV with an HDMI port?


----------



## NisseGurra (Mar 30, 2022)

Any Chinese junk apps installed as default?


----------



## rwonderz (Mar 31, 2022)

swieder711 said:


> Can you test the setup on an 1080p TV with an HDMI port?

Click to collapse



Works for me. both normal and pc mode.



NisseGurra said:


> Any Chinese junk apps installed as default?

Click to collapse



Yes. But can be uninstall or disable.


----------



## Supaaman (Mar 31, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> Hi all.
> I just got this tablet yesterday.
> Language available on tablet are chinese and english maybe (morelocale2 could be useful)
> Google play services can be download directly from ZUI app store inside the tablet.
> ...

Click to collapse



Since you can install Play store from the ZUI Appstore, is it worth it to pay more to have the Global Ron version with Google Play store pre installed?
How easy it is to install Google Play store from the ZUI app store?
What option do you have for multitasking? Can you have split screen in portrait mode with an app on top and the other at the bottom? Can you customize the side of each app?

Thank you




 sling?


----------



## rwonderz (Mar 31, 2022)

Supaaman said:


> Since you can install Play store from the ZUI Appstore, is it worth it to pay more to have the Global Ron version with Google Play store pre installed?
> How easy it is to install Google Play store from the ZUI app store?
> What option do you have for multitasking? Can you have split screen in portrait mode with an app on top and the other at the bottom? Can you customize the side of each app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, I think the meaning of "Global Rom" from seller are just they will help you install google relate stuff and add more language(no sure which method) to the device.
The google stuff you can just install from the ZUI app store as I mentioned. (easy as 1 tap download normal app for playstore)
Splitscreen can use on both portrait and landscape mode. Size can be adjust as well.


----------



## NisseGurra (Mar 31, 2022)

I tried to find the stock firmware but seem Lenovo do not provide any download links?


----------



## locolyric (Mar 31, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> Hi all.
> I just got this tablet yesterday.
> Language available on tablet are chinese and english maybe (morelocale2 could be useful)
> Google play services can be download directly from ZUI app store inside the tablet.
> ...

Click to collapse



the concern on lenovo products is the update of system. wondering if y700 will only get android 13.


----------



## mickey36736 (Mar 31, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> I was about to order a Ipad Mini 6 64GB for 550€. After I saw 60Hz and no vibration, I try to get a Y700.
> 
> On Aliexpress you can get it for 425$ with tax and shipping but from 10 days shipping it's now 35 days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now the price increased again to 500$ for 8/128 and 12/256 is out of stock. I was a bit too late when I saw this new price. This really show the demand was very high.


----------



## Linuxkek (Mar 31, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> Now the price increased again to 500$ for 8/128 and 12/256 is out of stock. I was a bit too late when I saw this new price. This really show the demand was very high.

Click to collapse



Naw, its not. You will see the price at the end.
They will never sell it for 500 bucks.


----------



## Linuxkek (Mar 31, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> Hi all.
> I just got this tablet yesterday.

Click to collapse



Can you tell us pls how good the speaker are and is the vibration trash like on any tablet?


----------



## rwonderz (Apr 1, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> Can you tell us pls how good the speaker are and is the vibration trash like on any tablet?

Click to collapse



Speaker : with only 2 speaker, quite impressive. loud and rich sound. if iPad Pro is 10/10, Y700 would be 8/10 for me.
Vibration : Never use other tablet the can vibrate before so I'm gonna comparison with iPhone. Have some depth but still feels weak. Nothing special here.


----------



## Supaaman (Apr 1, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> Personally, I think the meaning of "Global Rom" from seller are just they will help you install google relate stuff and add more language(no sure which method) to the device.
> The google stuff you can just install from the ZUI app store as I mentioned. (easy as 1 tap download normal app for playstore)
> Splitscreen can use on both portrait and landscape mode. Size can be adjust as well.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your quick answer.
I'm debating between this one and a Tab S7, mainly because software support. I don't want to buy a tablet that'll be obsolete in 2-3 years. Also Samsung OneUI is very well thought and stable. What is your though on that for day to day use?


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 1, 2022)

Samsung tabs is heavily bloated, and ui not any better than lenovos


----------



## Supaaman (Apr 1, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Samsung tabs is heavily bloated, and ui not any better than lenovos

Click to collapse



Yes they are but it works for me. My last 4 phones were Samsung and they never disappointed me. And now that they officially be supported for multiple years makes Samsung cellphone/tablet a great value to me.
The resale value is also great.
But we all have our preferences.


----------



## rwonderz (Apr 1, 2022)

Supaaman said:


> Thank you for your quick answer.
> I'm debating between this one and a Tab S7, mainly because software support. I don't want to buy a tablet that'll be obsolete in 2-3 years. Also Samsung OneUI is very well thought and stable. What is your though on that for day to day use?

Click to collapse



Before I bought Y700, I'm also considered S7 and S8.
I went with Y700 because the size is perfect for my use and pre-order price is a bit cheaper than now.
S7 is great tablet as well.


----------



## davidgro (Apr 1, 2022)

Is it just me or does it not support GPS? 
Is there some reason (perhaps that it's run by the US military) that the PRC rom might not even if the hardware is there? Anyone know a way to find out if the hardware is there and might be enabled if I can flash the ROW rom?

I am seriously thinking of returning it, even though it is an awesome tablet. (the only flagship I've seen at its size)


----------



## tool2269 (Apr 1, 2022)

I once had a Lenovo tablet that showed widevine L1 in DRM app but couldn't and wouldn't show Netflix or Amazon video in HD. Is that still the case?


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 1, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> Speaker : with only 2 speaker, quite impressive. loud and rich sound. if iPad Pro is 10/10, Y700 would be 8/10 for me.
> Vibration : Never use other tablet the can vibrate before so I'm gonna comparison with iPhone. Have some depth but still feels weak. Nothing special here.

Click to collapse



You describe it so good, thx! 

I send my Tab S8+ back. Vibration was the definition of trash and speaker not good, no rich sound, just loud. Compare to iPad 3/10. I love the iPad mini but IOS is not for me and the screen is just trash.

I


----------



## rwonderz (Apr 2, 2022)

tool2269 said:


> I once had a Lenovo tablet that showed widevine L1 in DRM app but couldn't and wouldn't show Netflix or Amazon video in HD. Is that still the case?

Click to collapse



Just check with Netflix. FullHD to my eyes.


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 2, 2022)

Any reports of root of Y700?


----------



## jianglai (Apr 3, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> Hi all.
> I just got this tablet yesterday.
> Language available on tablet are chinese and english maybe (morelocale2 could be useful)
> Google play services can be download directly from ZUI app store inside the tablet.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Can you check what is the android version and the security patch version?
2. Does it have an ambient light sensor (and therefore can do automatic brightness adjustment)?
3. What biometric authentication method does it support? Face unlock?
4. Did you use AliExpress or some other freight forwarding service? My shipment seems to be stuck in limbo due to the lockdown in Shanghai.


----------



## Supaaman (Apr 3, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> Before I bought Y700, I'm also considered S7 and S8.
> I went with Y700 because the size is perfect for my use and pre-order price is a bit cheaper than now.
> S7 is great tablet as well.

Click to collapse



I'm also looking for a 8 inch tablet, 11 is too big and heavy for my taste.
You already confirmed that split screen is working in both landscape and portrait orientation. Can you confirm if it allows to have top & bottom split screen in portrait mode unlike Apple that only allows you left and right no matter the orientation which I found ridiculous and unproductive.


----------



## rwonderz (Apr 3, 2022)

jianglai said:


> 1. Can you check what is the android version and the security patch version?
> 2. Does it have an ambient light sensor (and therefore can do automatic brightness adjustment)?
> 3. What biometric authentication method does it support? Face unlock?
> 4. Did you use AliExpress or some other freight forwarding service? My shipment seems to be stuck in limbo due to the lockdown in Shanghai.

Click to collapse



- Android 11, Security Patch Jan 2022
- Yes and Yes
- Front facing camera to unlock. No fancy sensor.
- Yes I did use Aliexpress. Pre-order before 10th march, Massive delay cause by lockdown in Shenzhen. Now Shanghai also in lockdown as you mentioned.


Supaaman said:


> I'm also looking for a 8 inch tablet, 11 is too big and heavy for my taste.
> You already confirmed that split screen is working in both landscape and portrait orientation. Can you confirm if it allows to have top & bottom split screen in portrait mode unlike Apple that only allows you left and right no matter the orientation which I found ridiculous and unproductive.

Click to collapse



Yes. Possible to do split screen
top-bottom portrait mode
left-right on landscape.


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 4, 2022)

Shipping from two weeks up to six weeks :/ 
Again lockdown in China?


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 6, 2022)

Giztop seems very slow on delivery...


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 7, 2022)

Y700 firmware





						TB-9707F_CN_OPEN_USER_13.0.586_ST_220222 (Slot B) - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




Source: https://androplus-org.translate.goo...l=auto&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=sv&_x_tr_pto=wapp
Translated:
"Bootloader Unlockable
In addition to turning on OEM unlock, you can unlock Bootloader by applying to Lenovo.        
Even if Bootloader Unlock, it remains Widevine L1.      
"


----------



## jianglai (Apr 8, 2022)

I got it today. Google play is working as expected. The OS does not support FCM it seems as I am not able to get push notification when app is not running in the background.


----------



## jianglai (Apr 8, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> - Android 11, Security Patch Jan 2022
> - Yes and Yes
> - Front facing camera to unlock. No fancy sensor.
> - Yes I did use Aliexpress. Pre-order before 10th march, Massive delay cause by lockdown in Shenzhen. Now Shanghai also in lockdown as you mentioned.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you able to get push notification working? It's my first experience with a Chinese ROM and it doesn't look like FCM is enabled out of the box (or if it is even possible).


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 8, 2022)

Warning for Giztop: failed delivery and now they dont want to refund full payment...


----------



## jianglai (Apr 8, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Warning for Giztop: failed delivery and now they dont want to refund full payment...

Click to collapse



That's absurd. You many have to contact your credit card company for a charge back.


----------



## jianglai (Apr 8, 2022)

PSA: The Chinese ROM also does not support Work Profile. My IT department told me:

"For some reason this device does not list support for managed_users. In fact there is this blurb from the logs:


```
SystemConfig: Removed unavailable feature android.software.managed_users
```

Without that feature the device will not get Android Device Policy (the system essentially thinks it is Android Go)."

So I guess I'll just have to keep it as strictly an entertainment device...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> Hi all.
> I just got this tablet yesterday.
> Language available on tablet are chinese and english maybe (morelocale2 could be useful)
> Google play services can be download directly from ZUI app store inside the tablet.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, my main concern is notifications.. do you get notification from the various apps? email twitter facebook etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2022)

jianglai said:


> I got it today. Google play is working as expected. The OS does not support FCM it seems as I am not able to get push notification when app is not running in the background.

Click to collapse



Hello, any solution for the push notifications?  does it mean that you dont recieve notifications for twitter facebook gmail or emails?


----------



## jianglai (Apr 9, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, my main concern is notifications.. do you get notification from the various apps? email twitter facebook etc?

Click to collapse



FCM is working but somehow after a message is received by Play Services, it cannot be forward to the app if it’s not running in the background. I see messages like this:


```
Failed to broadcast to stopped app com.telegram.messenger
```


----------



## jianglai (Apr 9, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, any solution for the push notifications?  does it mean that you dont recieve notifications for twitter facebook gmail or emails?

Click to collapse



You do, they just have to be running. True push notifications are working for applications like Google, which I think is whitelisted by the ROM to always run in the background even if you kill it in the app switcher.


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 9, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Warning for Giztop: failed delivery and now they dont want to refund full payment...

Click to collapse



Thats why I not order there. I read a lot on local forum about problems like that. 


jianglai said:


> I got it today. Google play is working as expected. The OS does not support FCM it seems as I am not able to get push notification when app is not running in the background.

Click to collapse



This is really bad


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 10, 2022)

Seems Lenovo stepped up prices for Y700, some 100 usd higher now


----------



## mickey36736 (Apr 11, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Seems Lenovo stepped up prices for Y700, some 100 usd higher now

Click to collapse



Even that price increase, it's still in high demand and out of stock. For now I will hold off for a few weeks.


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 12, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Seems Lenovo stepped up prices for Y700, some 100 usd higher now

Click to collapse



Naw, its getting cheaper.


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 12, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> Naw, its getting cheaper.

Click to collapse



No, check ali, giztop etc, prices go up


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 13, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> No, check ali, giztop etc, prices go up

Click to collapse



I find 3 times for under 400€


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 13, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> I find 3 times for under 400€

Click to collapse



Link please!


----------



## orangpelupa (Apr 13, 2022)

Any hints from lenovo or leaks about the global version of lenovo legion y700 tablet? 

Googling around, it seems there's none. Despite this is practically the only 8 inch Android tablet with high resolution in 2022


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 14, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Link please!

Click to collapse



Dude, when I search for lenovo y700, first 4 of 5 are 419$


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 14, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> Dude, when I search for lenovo y700, first 4 of 5 are 419$

Click to collapse



Giztop 8/128. 499USD, 12/256GB. 599USD
Aliexpress 8/128, 612 USD, 12/256 USD 662 USD
Where do you find it for 419 usd incl taxes?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Giztop 8/128. 499USD, 12/256GB. 599USD
> Aliexpress 8/128, 612 USD, 12/256 USD 662 USD
> Where do you find it for 419 usd incl taxes?

Click to collapse



waiting for proper reviews before buying but shockingly prices are going up.. seems the demand is high


----------



## jianglai (Apr 15, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> Any hints from lenovo or leaks about the global version of lenovo legion y700 tablet?
> 
> Googling around, it seems there's none. Despite this is practically the only 8 inch Android tablet with high resolution in 2022

Click to collapse



In Google's "Find Device" app, this tablet is identified as "Lenovo Tab P8". So I think there's a remote chance that Lenovo at least has plans to launch it as a smaller version of the P11 Pro in ROW.

The hardware is pretty nice, but it's hamstrung by the chinese ROM.


----------



## orangpelupa (Apr 15, 2022)

jianglai said:


> In Google's "Find Device" app, this tablet is identified as "Lenovo Tab P8". So I think there's a remote chance that Lenovo at least has plans to launch it as a smaller version of the P11 Pro in ROW.
> 
> The hardware is pretty nice, but it's hamstrung by the chinese ROM.

Click to collapse



thanks! hopefully that will be the case.

googling around, there's already lenovo P8. But Lenovo Tab P8 is nowhere. So it is indeed, a new model


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 16, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Giztop 8/128. 499USD, 12/256GB. 599USD
> Aliexpress 8/128, 612 USD, 12/256 USD 662 USD
> Where do you find it for 419 usd incl taxes?

Click to collapse



The exchange rate from $ to € is droping down but it's still 419 US$ (VAT includee and free shipping).


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 16, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> The exchange rate from $ to € is droping down but it's still 419 US$ (VAT includee and free shipping).

Click to collapse



The prices in pic are much higher than 419 usd. The real prices is much higher than adds


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 16, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> waiting for proper reviews before buying but shockingly prices are going up.. seems the demand is high

Click to collapse



99% will not buy this for that price. 
It starts in China with 2199¥ (330$ at this time) and the price will drop down, not increase  

iPad Mini 6 Gen. was 2 days ago 469€


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 16, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> The prices in pic are much higher than 419 usd.

Click to collapse



Because of the exchange rate... 
It was under 400€/430$


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 16, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> Because of the exchange rate...
> It was under 400€/430$

Click to collapse



But you can not get Y700 under 500 USD, the prices given is fake


			https://www.aliexpress.com/af/LEGION-Y700-.html?trafficChannel=af&d=y&CatId=0&SearchText=LEGION+Y700+&ltype=affiliate&SortType=default&minPrice=100&page=1


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 17, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> But you can not get Y700 under 500 USD, the prices given is fake
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/af/LEGION-Y700-.html?trafficChannel=af&d=y&CatId=0&SearchText=LEGION+Y700+&ltype=affiliate&SortType=default&minPrice=100&page=1

Click to collapse



Ok, lets try it. 
Search, click on buy now, chose 128GB and tell me which price you need to pay (just don't click on buy) like on my screenshots


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 17, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> Ok, lets try it.
> Search, click on buy now, chose 128GB and tell me which price you need to pay (just don't click on buy) like on my screenshots

Click to collapse



Try to buy it, there no 400 usd , prove me wrong


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 18, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Try to buy it, there no 400 usd , prove me wrong

Click to collapse



Nobody ever talk about 400 US$, I talk about under 400€ and I prove it, you just dont understand.


----------



## NisseGurra (Apr 18, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> Nobody ever talk about 400 US$, I talk about under 400€ and I prove it, you just dont understand.

Click to collapse



No, its not possible buy it below 500 usd in europe, even now it over 600 usd with the taxes.


----------



## theimpulson (Apr 20, 2022)

Hey guys,

Dropping by here to remind you all to read and follow the Forum Rules. Specifically, the ones mentioned below:

*2.1* Language: XDA is a worldwide community. As a result, what may be OK to say in your part of the world, may not be OK elsewhere. Please don't direct profanity, sexually explicit language or other offensive content toward Members or their work. Conversely, while reading posts from other members, remember that the word you find offensive may not be offensive to the writer. Tolerance is a two-way street.

*2.3* Flaming / Lack of respect: XDA is about sharing and this does not involve virtual yelling (flaming) or rudeness. Flaming or posting with a lack of respect is unacceptable. Treat new members in the manner in which you would like to have been treated when you were a new member. When dealing with any member, provide them with guidance, advice and instructions when you can, showing them respect and courtesy. Never post in a demanding, argumentative, disrespectful or self-righteous manner.

*4. Use the English language.*
We understand that with all the different nationalities, not everyone speaks English well, but please try. If you're really unable to post in English, use an online translator. You're free to include your original message in your own language, below the English translation. (This rule covers your posts, profile entries and signature). You could try :- https://translate.google.com/ or https://www.babelfish.com/ or use one of your choice.

Continous violation of Forum Rules will lead to warnings and infractions followed by a ban. Let's adhere to the rules and have a great experience.

Regards,
theimpulson,
Forum Moderator / Recognized Developer / Developer Relations


----------



## Desidrummer2112 (Apr 20, 2022)

I just received my legion tablet from giztop. Received it in a couple of weeks, with English language and Google play store installed. So far everything seems to be working ok. Couldn't install bank of America app or Pinterest, for some reason. Also, Google drive won't let me backup the device. 
Hope there will be some development like the mipad 4, which is still going strong.


----------



## Kiyoshi.co.uk (Apr 21, 2022)

The only 8" tablet alternatives are 2020's Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.4", 2017's Lenovo Tab 4 8 (Plus) 8.0", and 2014's Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4.

They're all 1920x1200, while the ancient 2014 Tab S is 2560x1600, and OLED.

*No 8" tablet has ever had an OLED display or 2560x1600 resolution since 2014, which is a shame.*
I own all 3 and want to try LineageOS before I get the Y700... Hoping Y700 has a *true* Android desktop mode!

Hope the Y700 goes global, or an updated one with 888+, 8Gen1, or 8Gen1+ is eventually available.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2022)

Desidrummer2112 said:


> I just received my legion tablet from giztop. Received it in a couple of weeks, with English language and Google play store installed. So far everything seems to be working ok. Couldn't install bank of America app or Pinterest, for some reason. Also, Google drive won't let me backup the device.
> Hope there will be some development like the mipad 4, which is still going strong.

Click to collapse



hmmm.. still not sure if i should buy. because i need all my apps to work including bank apps and google serivces


----------



## Linuxkek (Apr 23, 2022)

Desidrummer2112 said:


> Hope there will be some development like the mipad 4, which is still going strong.

Click to collapse



Looks like it's a dead device outside from China. Only one shop got it (high priced) and Aliexpress. On Aliexpress under 100 sales from a few sellers and right now 439€ for 8/128GB. Thats almost a iPad Mini 6 Gen. price. 
With push notification problems and some apps can't be installed that sound really bad.


----------



## mickey36736 (Apr 30, 2022)

jianglai said:


> In Google's "Find Device" app, this tablet is identified as "Lenovo Tab P8". So I think there's a remote chance that Lenovo at least has plans to launch it as a smaller version of the P11 Pro in ROW.
> 
> The hardware is pretty nice, but it's hamstrung by the chinese ROM.

Click to collapse



It's turns out there are 2 models in China support site. One with 9707F (the China version) and 9707N which maybe global version.


----------



## Linuxkek (May 1, 2022)

Where you find it?


			https://m.lenovo.com.cn/lenovopc/product/y7002022022.html


----------



## orangpelupa (May 3, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> Where you find it?
> 
> 
> https://m.lenovo.com.cn/lenovopc/product/y7002022022.html

Click to collapse



They are here https://newsupport.lenovo.com.cn/search_result.html?q=TGVub3ZvIFRhYiBQOChUQi05NzA3Tik= and here https://newsupport.lenovo.com.cn/search_result.html?q=TGVub3ZvIFRhYiBQOChUQi05NzA3Rik=

From this article https://redder.pw/leaked-global-version-of-lenovo-legion-y700-tablet/


----------



## richbumx (May 4, 2022)

jianglai said:


> Are you able to get push notification working? It's my first experience with a Chinese ROM and it doesn't look like FCM is enabled out of the box (or if it is even possible).

Click to collapse



did you ever get notifications working?


----------



## jianglai (May 5, 2022)

richbumx said:


> did you ever get notifications working?

Click to collapse



No. At best I get some sporadic notification storms from Gmail every few days. Between the lack of notification and the inability to set up Work Profile, I've given up on using this for anything productive. It's still a very nice device to read books, watch movies, play games and browse the web on, at least.


----------



## swieder711 (May 5, 2022)

jianglai said:


> No. At best I get some sporadic notification storms from Gmail every few days. Between the lack of notification and the inability to set up Work Profile, I've given up on using this for anything productive. It's still a very nice device to read books, watch movies, play games and browse the web on, at least.

Click to collapse



Lets hope there is a ROW or Lineage ROM that fixes the problem.


----------



## NisseGurra (May 6, 2022)

Gsi runs nicely on Y700, i have CAOS 11 installed








						[OFFICIAL] AOSP R Mod //CAOS11
					

C A O S 11   < Your warranty is now void! > We're not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards, thermonuclear war, or you getting fired because the alarm app failed. Please do some research if you have any concerns about features included...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



Battery life easily 10+ h screen on. 
Bugs: autobrightness not functional, wake screen by lid no active


----------



## dbjungle (May 6, 2022)

swieder711 said:


> Lets hope there is a ROW or Lineage ROM that fixes the problem.

Click to collapse



Why not use a GSI?  The only thing I would be concerned about losing is the desktop mode.  I'm still waiting in Giztop to drop the 8/128 one back to around $440-ish.  I'm in EU so I gotta pay VAT too.


----------



## NisseGurra (May 6, 2022)

LTE version: https://www.expansys.com.sg/lenovo-legion-y700-tablet-374491/


----------



## dbjungle (May 6, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> LTE version: https://www.expansys.com.sg/lenovo-legion-y700-tablet-374491/

Click to collapse



If this is true and not a misprint from Expansys then a global launch may be pending.  I did end up buying an iPad Mini 6 in November, but iOS is so frustrating.


----------



## jianglai (May 6, 2022)

Anyone tried Pixel Experience?


----------



## richbumx (May 7, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Gsi runs nicely on Y700, i have CAOS 11 installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wait, holy ****. will this fix the issue of notifications not coming in? anything i should know before trying this?? you have to root the device first right?

which version do you have installed? i want to give it a try. also how did you unlock the bootloader?


----------



## richbumx (May 8, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Y700 firmware
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the website requires you to put an IMEI number.. where would i go to find an IMEI number on a tablet without phone capabilities


----------



## NisseGurra (May 8, 2022)

richbumx said:


> the website requires you to put an IMEI number.. where would i go to find an IMEI number on a tablet without phone capabilities

Click to collapse



Use the tablet tab (last one), https://www.zui.com/iunlock
Only serial and email needed


----------



## NisseGurra (May 8, 2022)

richbumx said:


> wait, holy ****. will this fix the issue of notifications not coming in? anything i should know before trying this?? you have to root the device first right?
> 
> which version do you have installed? i want to give it a try. also how did you unlock the bootloader?

Click to collapse



I use the caos-v316-220321-arm64-bvZ-lite, no gapps, no root needed


----------



## richbumx (May 8, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Use the tablet tab (last one), https://www.zui.com/iunlock
> Only serial and email needed

Click to collapse



What Recovery did you use to flash the AOSP rom? TWRP? I'm stuck at figuring out how to install a recovery to install AOSP


----------



## NisseGurra (May 8, 2022)

richbumx said:


> What Recovery did you use to flash the AOSP rom? TWRP? I'm stuck at figuring out how to install a recovery to install AOSP

Click to collapse



Install from fastboot, no recovery needed

fastboot flash system  caos-v316-220321-arm64-bvZ-lite.img

NOTE: There are some risks to install an GSI, biggest problem is to return to stock as there no guides.  There is an way with *QPST tool *but its somewhat complicated


----------



## richbumx (May 8, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Install from fastboot, no recovery needed
> 
> fastboot flash system  caos-v316-220321-arm64-bvZ-lite.img
> 
> NOTE: There are some risks to install an GSI, biggest problem is to return to stock as there no guides.  There is an way with *QPST tool *but its somewhat complicated

Click to collapse



EDIT: 

I was able to flash it, it worked ok.. now its stuck on a bootloop hmmm, not sure where to go from here


----------



## NisseGurra (May 8, 2022)

richbumx said:


> EDIT:
> 
> I was able to flash it, it worked ok.. now its stuck on a bootloop hmmm, not sure where to go from here

Click to collapse



Enter fastboot,  enter:  fastboot -w


----------



## richbumx (May 8, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Enter fastboot,  enter:  fastboot -w

Click to collapse



thank you for all your help, but unfortunately this didn't seem to change anything. i tried installing different GSIs and all came to the same conclusion. no issue flashing the img... says DONE. but when i try to reboot it just boot loops. hmm


----------



## NisseGurra (May 8, 2022)

Try one more: download vbmeta from google



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjawZmrhM_3AhXDSPEDHSuOBWoQFnoECCQQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fdl.google.com%2Fdevelopers%2Fandroid%2Fqt%2Fimages%2Fgsi%2Fvbmeta.img%3Fhl%3Des-419&usg=AOvVaw3DPxWfxt4GV2IA6JtRnP_N
		



fastboot flash vbmeta   vbmeta.img
fastboot --disable-verity --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img

fastboot reboot recovery

Make an factory reset


----------



## richbumx (May 8, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Try one more: download vbmeta from google
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



holy crap. you fixed everything! true genius. i bow down to you.

does the refresh rate feel like 60hz to you? it could be in my head but it doesn't feel as smooth as before.. or is it in my head


----------



## NisseGurra (May 8, 2022)

richbumx said:


> holy crap. you fixed everything! true genius. i bow down to you.
> 
> does the refresh rate feel like 60hz to you? it could be in my head but it doesn't feel as smooth as before.. or is it in my head

Click to collapse



Check phh settings:/misc/force fps , set it to 120


----------



## richbumx (May 8, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Check phh settings:/misc/force fps , set it to 120

Click to collapse



that fixed it. thank you so much. i dont know how to thank you enough


----------



## jianglai (May 9, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Install from fastboot, no recovery needed
> 
> fastboot flash system  caos-v316-220321-arm64-bvZ-lite.img
> 
> NOTE: There are some risks to install an GSI, biggest problem is to return to stock as there no guides.  There is an way with *QPST tool *but its somewhat complicated

Click to collapse



I don't think you can return to stock ever? The unlock site says that unlocking is irreversible, meaning you cannot relock the bootloader. Can you install the stock ROM with an unlocked bootloader?

Also, note that some company (mine for example) requires a locked bootloader to enable Work Profile. If you are in the same boot, even if you flash a ROM that supports Work Profile, it will still not work, unfortunately.


----------



## NisseGurra (May 9, 2022)

jianglai said:


> I don't think you can return to stock ever? The unlock site says that unlocking is irreversible, meaning you cannot relock the bootloader. Can you install the stock ROM with an unlocked bootloader?
> 
> Also, note that some company (mine for example) requires a locked bootloader to enable Work Profile. If you are in the same boot, even if you flash a ROM that supports Work Profile, it will still not work, unfortunately.

Click to collapse



It is possible to restore stock and relock bootloader. The unlocked  bootloader warning still there tho. 
The restore process is a bit complicated as you need to use Qfil sw ( Qualcomm flash image loader) and you need the QPST firmware for Y700,


----------



## Desidrummer2112 (May 10, 2022)

How does this GSI work with Google apps like drive and Google one? Are you able to backup the device?  Can you use U.S. banking apps ? Thanks


----------



## dbjungle (May 12, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> It is possible to restore stock and relock bootloader. The unlocked  bootloader warning still there tho.
> The restore process is a bit complicated as you need to use Qfil sw ( Qualcomm flash image loader) and you need the QPST firmware for Y700,

Click to collapse



How would you even go about obtaining those recovery files.  I'm still waiting for about a $50 price drop on giztop before I bite.


----------



## NisseGurra (May 12, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> How would you even go about obtaining those recovery files.  I'm still waiting for about a $50 price drop on giztop before I bite.

Click to collapse







						TB-9707F_CN_OPEN_USER_13.0.586_ST_220222 (Slot B) - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Linuxkek (May 16, 2022)

Aliexpress support 15 days delivery but price is at 500€ at the moment...


----------



## FIERA03 (May 16, 2022)

I have flashed a lot of GSI on this tablet so far.
Here is a summary of the bugs and other issues that I have noticed in them.
※All of them are Android 12L except for the ones without special notes.

①Corvus OS, Descendant OS, Cherish OS...Lock screen does not rotate. Probably because it is based on Google Pixel ROM. Corvus also does not have face unlock. The latest Corvus also added this.
②Ancient OS(Android 12.0)...Lock screen does not turn to landscape. Also, when I change the username or photo at the top of the settings, the settings app crashes. Also note that the settings app crashes if you change the username or photo above the settings.
③Proton AOSP...When I restarted to set up Magisk, the settings app repeatedly stops. Deleting app data and cache had no effect.
④Havoc OS(Android 11)...The startup logo does not appear in the first place and comes back to the bootloader.
⑤Superior OS...It started, but the FPS dropped extremely. I judged that it is difficult to use regularly.
⑥Pixel Experience…The screen is still not landscape. Also, it seems that it is not optimized for tablets any more than Descendant, and when I call the dock while launching an app(the feature of 12L), the icon looks like it has been split in half.
⑦All of NipponGSI...Like Havoc OS, it comes back to the bootloader. It may be a bad compatibility.
⑧Lineage OS…There was a switch "Rotate lock screen" in the settings. But I don't use it, because the "su" binary is still in the root file and can't delete it ,so interferes with SafetyNet.
⑨Arrow OS...This also allows the lock screen to be turned landscape and is also very light. Although the lack of face unlock is a demerit (LSPosed module didn't work→https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/11-universalauth-face-unlock-for-all-roms.4419343/).But there are few complaints for me. So I'm using it regularly.

I'm sorry if it's hard to read because I'm not good at English. Thank you.


----------



## swieder711 (May 16, 2022)

With the Arrow OS on the Y700, are you able root with Magisk?


----------



## FIERA03 (May 16, 2022)

swieder711 said:


> With the Arrow OS on the Y700, are you able root with Magisk?

Click to collapse



Yes. However, don't expect SafetyNet to pass.
In 12.0, I was able to pass this just by installing the latest Universal SafetyNet Fix module. But in 12L, I was blocked even using the MagiskHide Props Config.
I'm fortunate that it doesn't affect my regular apps such as Kindle.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> I have flashed a lot of GSI on this tablet so far.
> Here is a summary of the bugs and other issues that I have noticed in them.
> ※All of them are Android 12L except for the ones without special notes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for updating us.. still waiting for price drop to get one. but if i may ask.. are the notifications working well on the custom os? notifications for mail, gmail, whatsapp facebook etc?


----------



## FIERA03 (May 18, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for updating us.. still waiting for price drop to get one. but if i may ask.. are the notifications working well on the custom os? notifications for mail, gmail, whatsapp facebook etc?

Click to collapse



I usually use Twitter, YouTube, and Instagram a lot, and notifications work without any special settings.


----------



## Phoenix2000 (May 18, 2022)

Hi here owners of the Y700. Some website mention that it has a cellular modem built-in. Is that true?


----------



## NisseGurra (May 19, 2022)

No cellular or gps included


----------



## richbumx (May 19, 2022)

Desidrummer2112 said:


> How does this GSI work with Google apps like drive and Google one? Are you able to backup the device?  Can you use U.S. banking apps ? Thanks

Click to collapse



drive, Google one, and bank of America works on my device. I'm using the pixel Experience GSI rom


----------



## richbumx (May 19, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> I have flashed a lot of GSI on this tablet so far.
> Here is a summary of the bugs and other issues that I have noticed in them.
> ※All of them are Android 12L except for the ones without special notes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what GSI rom are you using? I'm using the pixel Experience as it seems to be the nicest clean android experience, but the icon split in half is annoying. I use a different launcher and that hides the icons but if I long press my bottom bar it shows up again all distorted.


----------



## Honkbeep04 (May 20, 2022)

Can any owners report on eye fatigue with the IPS screen? I have loved my 3 OLED phones but they seem to make my eyes tired or even greasy after prolonged use, slightly more than my ipad. My IPS laptop still causes some fatigue but it's older and has laggy Windows scrolling.


----------



## FIERA03 (May 20, 2022)

richbumx said:


> what GSI rom are you using? I'm using the pixel Experience as it seems to be the nicest clean android experience, but the icon split in half is annoying. I use a different launcher and that hides the icons but if I long press my bottom bar it shows up again all distorted.

Click to collapse



I recommend DescendantOS and ArrowOS.
The first has a face unlock feature instead of not having the screen in landscape mode, and the second can have the lock screen in landscape mode instead of not having face unlock.
This is the only trade here, but I have not identified any other glitches that I have noticed.
I use ArrowOS.


----------



## Desidrummer2112 (May 20, 2022)

richbumx said:


> drive, Google one, and bank of America works on my device. I'm using the pixel Experience GSI rom

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. Do you have a link to that ROM? Did you install magisk as well? Thanks


----------



## swieder711 (May 20, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> No cellular or gps included

Click to collapse



This is the first time hearing that there is no GPS with the Y700. Disappointing.


----------



## orangpelupa (May 21, 2022)

swieder711 said:


> This is the first time hearing that there is no GPS with the Y700. Disappointing.

Click to collapse



GPS usually is bundled together with cell. Dunno why


----------



## swieder711 (May 21, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> GPS usually is bundled together with cell. Dunno why

Click to collapse



My Lenovo Tab 4 8 plus has just WiFi.  It has GPS.


----------



## NisseGurra (May 21, 2022)

For the gsi users: case lid support: https://github.com/phhusson/treble_app/commit/538d82fb44ed58be545fad83be9eb5591eff1202


----------



## Phoenix2000 (May 21, 2022)

Where did you all buy your own Y700? AliExpress or other? Which seller (link?)? And what is your experience with selling to wherever you are on Earth?

Is Original and "Global ROM" really different? If so, how?
I think Original ROM anyways have at least english language built-in, right?

Thanks a lot in advance for all your answers.


----------



## NisseGurra (May 21, 2022)

I got mine from Giztop, prices has gone up since then. Took way to long to get the Y700 so i don't recommend Giztop.
There is no "global" rom, only Chinese with English language included.
Check rom status here:





						lolinet mirrors - firmware, software, iso etc.
					

lolinet mirrors - powered by h5ai




					mirrors.lolinet.com


----------



## FIERA03 (May 21, 2022)

Phoenix2000 said:


> Where did you all buy your own Y700? AliExpress or other? Which seller (link?)? And what is your experience with selling to wherever you are on Earth?
> 
> Is Original and "Global ROM" really different? If so, how?
> I think Original ROM anyways have at least english language built-in, right?
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought this at Aliexpress. I  wanted case and display film so I used this site(→https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100..._list.0.0.21ef585a93X4fm&gatewayAdapt=glo2jpn)
No items were missing. However, the Global ROM was just an apparent, and in reality it was just an English version of the CN ROM with additional GApps, etc. installed (and more, I overwrote GSI, which made no reason at all).


----------



## FIERA03 (May 21, 2022)

Mr.NisseGurra(I'm sorry if you're women) says true. This tablet has gone up in price by more than 40% compared to when I bought it.
I think the price will continue to increase.


----------



## orangpelupa (May 22, 2022)

swieder711 said:


> My Lenovo Tab 4 8 plus has just WiFi.  It has GPS.

Click to collapse



Because it use specific wifi only soc that have GPS https://www.qualcomm.com/products/technology/processors/application-processors/apq8053


----------



## orangpelupa (May 22, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> Mr.NisseGurra(I'm sorry if you're women) says true. This tablet has gone up in price by more than 40% compared to when I bought it.
> I think the price will continue to increase.

Click to collapse



Yeah. This tablet have zero competition in Android space and the sellers seems took advantage of that


----------



## jianglai (May 23, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> Yeah. This tablet have zero competition in Android space and the sellers seems took advantage of that

Click to collapse



Imagine how many of these will Lenovo sell if they bring it to ROW. Now the fat margins are all eaten by resellers.


----------



## Lucas VT (May 25, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Y700 firmware
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, what format are those firmwares? they dont look like any fasheable rom i've seen before, I tried to patch the boot.img with magisk, but its not able to boot with it, i also see that there are 3 different boot images (boot.img, boot_a.img and boot_b.img).

When i execute "fastboot flash boot [image]" it says that its flashing "boot_b".

I would like to keep the stock room for the desktop mode, but i'm not able to make it boot with any boot*.img that i can find whithin those files.

If i dont find the real boot image i can flash a GSI but it would be a shame.


----------



## Lucas VT (May 25, 2022)

Lucas VT said:


> Hey, what format are those firmwares? they dont look like any fasheable rom i've seen before, I tried to patch the boot.img with magisk, but its not able to boot with it, i also see that there are 3 different boot images (boot.img, boot_a.img and boot_b.img).
> 
> When i execute "fastboot flash boot [image]" it says that its flashing "boot_b".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, after thinkering around for a while with the boot images on the stock rooms i decided to go for a GSI rom.

I flashed the lastest chaos GSI rom and everything seems to work except for the wifi, if i try to turn it on it just never does and switched back off automatically, so... i managed to get an unusable tablet in 10 hours from unboxing it.


----------



## Phoenix2000 (May 25, 2022)

7 pages thread, i already see ROM discussions. Maybe it's time the Y700 gets its own forum, no?
Anyone knows how to request that from XDA Dev? 
Maybe it will raise visibility and interest, and more tips, tricks and tweaks will show up for our little one


----------



## Lucas VT (May 25, 2022)

Lucas VT said:


> Well, after thinkering around for a while with the boot images on the stock rooms i decided to go for a GSI rom.
> 
> I flashed the lastest chaos GSI rom and everything seems to work except for the wifi, if i try to turn it on it just never does and switched back off automatically, so... i managed to get an unusable tablet in 10 hours from unboxing it.

Click to collapse



After some more hours of trying things i came to the conclusion thatt he boot images from the roms on the internet are not compatible with my especific y700, and since i did not back up the ones on my device before patching, unless Lenovo releases another rom that contains a kernel compatible with my tablet im screwed.


----------



## NisseGurra (May 25, 2022)

To restore stock, download the linked qpst file and use this guide: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/install-stock-rom-xiaoxin-pad-pro-2021-tb-j716f.4347951/





						lolinet mirrors - firmware, software, iso etc.
					

lolinet mirrors - powered by h5ai




					mirrors.lolinet.com


----------



## Lucas VT (May 25, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> To restore stock, download the linked qpst file and use this guide: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/install-stock-rom-xiaoxin-pad-pro-2021-tb-j716f.4347951/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!!

It worked and i have the stock rom back and the wifi is working with it.

If anyone has issues with the flashing tool, try to put the device on EDL mode at the very last second before flashing and be mindful that the aplication might expect to be run from a especific path and wont work otherwise.


----------



## Lucas VT (May 25, 2022)

There is an OTA update that might be the culprit of my headaches as i installed it without thinking before using the boot.img from the published stock rom, that is a version older.

There is the OTA file

MD5: 5fd5e402bcede24705e39b123482f44e


----------



## FIERA03 (May 26, 2022)

I’m looking forward to be created Y700's forum too.
By the way, the Antutu score I measured using GSI (ArrowOS 12.1) on this device was 676636. This is about 6.39% lower than the MAX score (722836) that remains on the website, using ZUI.
I do not have the skills to build a ROM, so I am eagerly awaiting the release of an optimized ROM.


----------



## bukeyolacan (May 31, 2022)

Can anyone who owns this tablet confirm if ZUI 13.1 is still A11 or is it A12?


----------



## NisseGurra (May 31, 2022)

Its A11, thanks to this gsi runs better


----------



## Phoenix2000 (Jun 2, 2022)

i went ask some details about how to get a dedicated forum, and it's not as easy as i thought it would be.
Quoting an admin: "It is selected by popular demand and by the level of development that exists for a device. If, for example, a large amount of development threads for a device are created in a remotely related device forum or the general section, chances are very high a dedicated device forum will be created and the existing threads will be moved there.".
So before we can get a dedicated forum, it looks like some devs will have to show interest into the Y700. Not sure how we can proceed with that and get visibility. I thought it would go the other way around -> an existing dedicated forum would attract devs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2022)

Phoenix2000 said:


> i went ask some details about how to get a dedicated forum, and it's not as easy as i thought it would be.
> Quoting an admin: "It is selected by popular demand and by the level of development that exists for a device. If, for example, a large amount of development threads for a device are created in a remotely related device forum or the general section, chances are very high a dedicated device forum will be created and the existing threads will be moved there.".
> So before we can get a dedicated forum, it looks like some devs will have to show interest into the Y700. Not sure how we can proceed with that and get visibility. I thought it would go the other way around -> an existing dedicated forum would attract devs.

Click to collapse



Sad!


----------



## Barracuda72 (Jun 3, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> I have flashed a lot of GSI on this tablet so far.
> Here is a summary of the bugs and other issues that I have noticed in them.
> ※All of them are Android 12L except for the ones without special notes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So basically the only problem with Lineage OS GSI is the presense of the "su" binary? I'm just confirming, because for me SafetyNet is not something I need, and if it's breakage is the only drawback, then LineageOS seems like a best option out of all.


----------



## gunalarix8 (Jun 6, 2022)

Greeting Y700 users 
I found an article regarding y700 with gsi
but it is in japanese
very detailed guide 








						Legion Y700にAndroid 12L/13のGSIを導入する方法、不具合の解消法など
					

“小型”で”高性能”なLenovoのタブレット「Legion …




					smartasw.com


----------



## NisseGurra (Jun 12, 2022)

gunalarix8 said:


> Greeting Y700 users
> I found an article regarding y700 with gsi
> but it is in japanese
> very detailed guide
> ...

Click to collapse



The autobritness settings in the overlay are a bit to low. I try to mod it and post the apk here if i get it right


----------



## mottys (Jun 16, 2022)

richbumx said:


> holy crap. you fixed everything! true genius. i bow down to you.
> 
> does the refresh rate feel like 60hz to you? it could be in my head but it doesn't feel as smooth as before.. or is it in my head

Click to collapse



I have the exact same issue where I've had bootloop and followed the same instructions but was unfortunately not able to get out of the bootloop following the steps you followed.

Any tips?


----------



## orangpelupa (Jun 16, 2022)

Finally some gray imports has entered the market in my region. But so expensive. After the price is subtracted with sales tax, it's still Around 100 usd more expensive than the MSRP in China.


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Jun 16, 2022)

Been awhile searching for the latest firmware file but to no avail.
Anyone have a full rom file for 13.1.541 ST?
Only seeing the old firmware version 13.0.586


----------



## richbumx (Jun 18, 2022)

edit: gone now


----------



## dbjungle (Jun 19, 2022)

richbumx said:


> I dont know if this is allowed, but i'm selling my custom rom Y700 up on US ebay if you guys want one with all the notifications and everything working properly. I've moved on and gotten a bigger tablet for my gaming needs (ipad), selling it for cheaper than i paid for it. you can get it in 2-3 days instead of waiting to get delivered from China which can take a month.
> 
> Its the only one for sale on Ebay right now, so i wont even have to link it to anyone, just search it up. i'll remove this when it sells.

Click to collapse



Someone must have bought it already.  I already have an iPad Mini 6, but I want to buy a Y700 because I hate iOS.  Is the main issue with the stock ZUI the notifications being inconsistent?  I'd rather keep it stock for the desktop mode if it's usable.


----------



## Phoenix2000 (Jun 19, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> Someone must have bought it already.  I already have an iPad Mini 6, but I want to buy a Y700 because I hate iOS.  Is the main issue with the stock ZUI the notifications being inconsistent?  I'd rather keep it stock for the desktop mode if it's usable.

Click to collapse



I still see one, an 8GB/128GB model from the UK, currently one person bidding on it (not me, as mine is being somehere between China and Belgium as we speak).


----------



## richbumx (Jun 19, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> Someone must have bought it already.  I already have an iPad Mini 6, but I want to buy a Y700 because I hate iOS.  Is the main issue with the stock ZUI the notifications being inconsistent?  I'd rather keep it stock for the desktop mode if it's usable.

Click to collapse



Edit: yeah it just sold yesterday!
for me the notifications just straight up weren't showing on most apps like fb messenger and Whatsapp which of course are pretty crucial time sensitive. yeah I lost desktop mode and now the gaming switch doesn't work, but what I gain is an actually usable OS


----------



## dbjungle (Jun 19, 2022)

richbumx said:


> Edit: yeah it just sold yesterday!
> for me the notifications just straight up weren't showing on most apps like fb messenger and Whatsapp which of course are pretty crucial time sensitive. yeah I lost desktop mode and now the gaming switch doesn't work, but what I gain is an actually usable OS

Click to collapse



It is annoying to not get the notifications, but I find notifications on iOS to already be not usable.  I'll probably just do what I did on my iPad Mini and mute all notifications and just rely on my phones.  I'm getting pretty close to buying one since they got a little discount on Giztop ATM.


----------



## dbjungle (Jun 19, 2022)

Phoenix2000 said:


> I still see one, an 8GB/128GB model from the UK, currently one person bidding on it (not me, as mine is being somehere between China and Belgium as we speak).

Click to collapse



Nice, I'm in Netherlands.  Did you buy on Giztop?  I'm a little worried that VAT may hit pretty hard.


----------



## orangpelupa (Jun 22, 2022)

i wonder whether lenovo didnt expect this to be such a seller in china. so they no longer have enough SD870 stock for a global version.


----------



## Phoenix2000 (Jun 22, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> Nice, I'm in Netherlands.  Did you buy on Giztop?  I'm a little worried that VAT may hit pretty hard.

Click to collapse



I have bought from AliExpress from "Mi and Lenovo Laptop Store" store. It did take them a long while to ship (4 weeks + 2 days of DLH delivery to Brussels), but i now have it in my hands. It's very snappy tablet.
I paid 647€ and they declared 110€ for the customs, even i asked that they declare more than that. So i had to pay only 35€ for customs in the end.
So all in all, 682€ total. Not cheap, but i really wanted that tablet for its specs and especially for its form factor.


----------



## Phoenix2000 (Jun 24, 2022)

Anyone successfully connected his Y700 to an external screen with USB-C?
Mine died when doing so


----------



## orangpelupa (Jun 25, 2022)

Phoenix2000 said:


> Anyone successfully connected his Y700 to an external screen with USB-C?
> Mine died when doing so

Click to collapse



probably bad grounding?


----------



## Phoenix2000 (Jun 25, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> probably bad grounding?

Click to collapse



No idea, but if there was something like a bad grounding, it would be in the tablet i would assume, as i have zero issues with my work laptop (a Dell one) and my personal Surface Pro 7 using the same display connected with USB C.

Btw, using adb, it seems the tablet is responding to commands, but it's not authorized, so no way to run an adb reboot command of anything like that. If anyone has an idea on how to bypass that, i'm taking it. Unfortunately Google didn't help me much as all of what i found was instructing to authorize adb debug from within the tablet first, but since mine doesn't boot anymore, i'm stuck.


----------



## Desidrummer2112 (Jun 26, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> I have flashed a lot of GSI on this tablet so far.
> Here is a summary of the bugs and other issues that I have noticed in them.
> ※All of them are Android 12L except for the ones without special notes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, How long did it take to receive unlock file from Lenovo ? Thanks


----------



## Desidrummer2112 (Jun 26, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> Yes. However, don't expect SafetyNet to pass.
> In 12.0, I was able to pass this just by installing the latest Universal SafetyNet Fix module. But in 12L, I was blocked even using the MagiskHide Props Config.
> I'm fortunate that it doesn't affect my regular apps such as Kindle.

Click to collapse



Hello, Which version of Magisk did you use ? Thanks


----------



## elm0nch (Jun 28, 2022)

Just got mine, what a pain to find how to change Chinese to English!
I'll stick around till moderators find good to open a Y700 subforum


----------



## elm0nch (Jun 28, 2022)

Has anyone been able to set Nova Launcher in landscape mode?

The dock sets vertically on the right side of the screen instead of the horizontally on the bottom of the screen

I've seen other tablets solving this in in  Settings -> Display -> screen zoom and font -> screen zoom
But can't find it in our Y700

Thank you


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 1, 2022)

btw any in-depth comparison between this and an iPad mini 6? like.. how dark the screen can be (in nits), the throttling behavior, game resolutions, etc. 

in my country they have almost the same price (y700 is a bit cheaper)


----------



## Shemuro (Jul 4, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> btw any in-depth comparison between this and an iPad mini 6? like.. how dark the screen can be (in nits), the throttling behavior, game resolutions, etc.
> 
> in my country they have almost the same price (y700 is a bit cheaper)

Click to collapse


----------



## Desidrummer2112 (Jul 4, 2022)

Finally unlocked my y700 and installed crDroid 8.6 ROM. So far everything seems to work including Google apps, backup, homescreen and lockscreen rotation. Even face unlock. Oh yes, and notifications do work . Only feature that doesn't work is auto brightness. You also lose Lenovo game mode and use of side button. Google identifies as pixel 6 pro. Thanks to author of Japanese article and gunalarix8 for posting.


----------



## elm0nch (Jul 5, 2022)

Desidrummer2112 said:


> Finally unlocked my y700 and installed crDroid 8.6 ROM. So far everything seems to work including Google apps, backup, homescreen and lockscreen rotation. Even face unlock. Oh yes, and notifications do work . Only feature that doesn't work is auto brightness. You also lose Lenovo game mode and use of side button. Google identifies as pixel 6 pro. Thanks to author of Japanese article and gunalarix8 for posting.

Click to collapse



That's very good news!


----------



## Shemuro (Jul 5, 2022)

Desidrummer2112 said:


> Finally unlocked my y700 and installed crDroid 8.6 ROM. So far everything seems to work including Google apps, backup, homescreen and lockscreen rotation. Even face unlock. Oh yes, and notifications do work . Only feature that doesn't work is auto brightness. You also lose Lenovo game mode and use of side button. Google identifies as pixel 6 pro. Thanks to author of Japanese article and gunalarix8 for posting.

Click to collapse



link please


----------



## swieder711 (Jul 5, 2022)

Desidrummer2112 said:


> Finally unlocked my y700 and installed crDroid 8.6 ROM. So far everything seems to work including Google apps, backup, homescreen and lockscreen rotation. Even face unlock. Oh yes, and notifications do work . Only feature that doesn't work is auto brightness. You also lose Lenovo game mode and use of side button. Google identifies as pixel 6 pro. Thanks to author of Japanese article and gunalarix8 for posting.

Click to collapse



Did you root the device with Magisk?


----------



## Desidrummer2112 (Jul 5, 2022)

Shemuro said:


> link please

Click to collapse




gunalarix8 said:


> Greeting Y700 users
> I found an article regarding y700 with gsi
> but it is in japanese
> very detailed guide
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Desidrummer2112 (Jul 5, 2022)

swieder711 said:


> Did you root the device with Magisk?

Click to collapse



Did not root at this time.


----------



## elm0nch (Jul 7, 2022)

Do anyone know hoy to increase DPI without root?
I fell that everything is too big for the screen, and I would like to "zoom out" the entire SO


----------



## dbjungle (Jul 8, 2022)

Phoenix2000 said:


> No idea, but if there was something like a bad grounding, it would be in the tablet i would assume, as i have zero issues with my work laptop (a Dell one) and my personal Surface Pro 7 using the same display connected with USB C.
> 
> Btw, using adb, it seems the tablet is responding to commands, but it's not authorized, so no way to run an adb reboot command of anything like that. If anyone has an idea on how to bypass that, i'm taking it. Unfortunately Google didn't help me much as all of what i found was instructing to authorize adb debug from within the tablet first, but since mine doesn't boot anymore, i'm stuck.

Click to collapse



Man, I'm sorry to hear that.  Now I'm scared to even try.  I gave my mom a Xiaomi Mi A2 4 years ago and it received a botched update that bootlooped it.  I saw on XDA at the time that it's recommended to always put all your devices in debugging enabled and bootloader unlocking as soon as you buy them.  I've already done it with my Y700 I just received yesterday.  I know it's not helpful now, but just for future notice.  Luckily I was able to revive that Mi A2 by opening the device and shorting the test points.  I'm guessing you've already power cycled your Y700 and the display is completely dead?  Seems like a bit of a weird thing to be caused by a USB to HDMI connection.  I have a couple USB-C hubs I've used with my iPad Mini and some laptops and never had an issue, but I'll be on notice for my Y700.  I was curious if the PC Mode would scale much better over HDMI because I think the UI is too huge.


----------



## dbjungle (Jul 8, 2022)

elm0nch said:


> Do anyone know hoy to increase DPI without root?
> I fell that everything is too big for the screen, and I would like to "zoom out" the entire SO

Click to collapse



I do this on all my devices.  Enable Developer Options > enable USB debugging > connect to your PC > authorize debugging on the Y700 > via ADB on your PC enter:  "adb shell wm density 300" without quotes.  The default is 400, I tried 320 (my go to for 1080p phones) and 300.  I settled on 300.  Just got mine yesterday.  I love it!  Way better than my iPad Mini 6.


----------



## Phoenix2000 (Jul 8, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> Man, I'm sorry to hear that.  Now I'm scared to even try.  I gave my mom a Xiaomi Mi A2 4 years ago and it received a botched update that bootlooped it.  I saw on XDA at the time that it's recommended to always put all your devices in debugging enabled and bootloader unlocking as soon as you buy them.  I've already done it with my Y700 I just received yesterday.  I know it's not helpful now, but just for future notice.  Luckily I was able to revive that Mi A2 by opening the device and shorting the test points.  I'm guessing you've already power cycled your Y700 and the display is completely dead?  Seems like a bit of a weird thing to be caused by a USB to HDMI connection.  I have a couple USB-C hubs I've used with my iPad Mini and some laptops and never had an issue, but I'll be on notice for my Y700.  I was curious if the PC Mode would scale much better over HDMI because I think the UI is too huge.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your message.
Actually the tablet came back to live after i plugged it in for several days into another USB-C display that i have, and which is taking power exclusively from the connected device. My idea was to try to completely deplete the battery so it kind of "reboots" by itself because of low battery. And it worked!!!
Tablet is back to life, but now i'm kinda afraid to plug it back into my main USB-C display (the one that "killed" it). Not sure if that was a one time event, or if it's going to do the same. Maybe PD power was too high? I don't know.


----------



## dbjungle (Jul 8, 2022)

Phoenix2000 said:


> Thanks for your message.
> Actually the tablet came back to live after i plugged it in for several days into another USB-C display that i have, and which is taking power exclusively from the connected device. My idea was to try to completely deplete the battery so it kind of "reboots" by itself because of low battery. And it worked!!!
> Tablet is back to life, but now i'm kinda afraid to plug it back into my main USB-C display (the one that "killed" it). Not sure if that was a one time event, or if it's going to do the same. Maybe PD power was too high? I don't know.

Click to collapse



Phew!  That is good news.  I don't think the Y700 supports USB-PD.  It's odd, but my PD chargers kept stopping and starting thr charge.  It was driving my girlfriend insane.  It did charge, but it didn't seem stable at all.


----------



## elm0nch (Jul 8, 2022)

Phoenix2000 said:


> Thanks for your message.
> Actually the tablet came back to live after i plugged it in for several days into another USB-C display that i have, and which is taking power exclusively from the connected device. My idea was to try to completely deplete the battery so it kind of "reboots" by itself because of low battery. And it worked!!!
> Tablet is back to life, but now i'm kinda afraid to plug it back into my main USB-C display (the one that "killed" it). Not sure if that was a one time event, or if it's going to do the same. Maybe PD power was too high? I don't know.

Click to collapse



Got it!

thanks a lot for the instructions, it really makes a difference!

BTW I've just noticed it does not apply to PC Mode, still same DPI


----------



## elm0nch (Jul 8, 2022)

Other issue I'm having trouble with is the accessibility authorization for apps, like Automate, Control Rotation, etc... It gets revoked  automatically from time to time, and every reboot.
Any idea how to force this to never get revoked?

Thanks


----------



## dbjungle (Jul 8, 2022)

elm0nch said:


> Other issue I'm having trouble with is the accessibility authorization for apps. like Automate, Control Rotation, etc... It gets revoked  automatically from time to time, and every reboot.
> Any idea how to force this to never get revoked?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I don't have any expereince with that.


----------



## davidgro (Jul 8, 2022)

elm0nch said:


> ... accessibility authorization for apps ... gets revoked  automatically from time to time, and every reboot. ...

Click to collapse



This should be illegal. I know it's a Chinese device running a Chinese ROM so nothing like the ADA would apply, but seriously, imagine actually having a disability and buying one of these, having someone help you set it up, and after they leave it just stops working. 

It's bad enough just having rotation apps breaking. Stuff like that is half the reason I want to replace my Huawei tablet and will never buy that brand again.


----------



## LordKillalot (Jul 13, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> Nice, I'm in Netherlands.  Did you buy on Giztop?  I'm a little worried that VAT may hit pretty hard.

Click to collapse



I bought one from Giztop to Croatia (EU). Got it without any additional import taxes or fees. 550$ for 12GB/256GB model and 30$ for shipping. Arrived in two weeks time, so far everything works.


----------



## dbjungle (Jul 13, 2022)

LordKillalot said:


> I bought one from Giztop to Croatia (EU). Got it without any additional import taxes or fees. 550$ for 12GB/256GB model and 30$ for shipping. Arrived in two weeks time, so far everything works.

Click to collapse



Same here.  Except I went for the 8GB RAM.


----------



## elm0nch (Jul 14, 2022)

Anyone having issues with creating bookmark shortcut in homescreen?
I'm unable to do it from chrome or chrome beta


----------



## solsearch (Jul 18, 2022)

How well does the video out work? One of the video reviews mentioned low res. Also, any chance it can output Dolby Vision or at least HDR?

Also, any chance of convincing one of you guys to do a detailed review? The ones available so far are pretty anemic, just saying "it's great" but no details (the comments here so far have been much more detailed)


----------



## IjamRex (Jul 18, 2022)

Quick question, is there a way i can play Pokemon Go in this tablet? My friend recommend me to buy the Bluetooth gps receiver, but i need to know first whether it is worked or not since its expensive. Thanks.


----------



## davidgro (Jul 18, 2022)

IjamRex said:


> Quick question, is there a way i can play Pokemon Go in this tablet? My friend recommend me to buy the Bluetooth gps receiver, but i need to know first whether it is worked or not since its expensive. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I sincerely doubt it. I tried using a BT GPS ages ago with a phone that simply didn't do GPS well, and there was no way to change what device it used to provide the location from, the OS support just wasn't there.


----------



## Desidrummer2112 (Jul 19, 2022)

Hello, any TWRP port for y700? 
Thank you


----------



## chonls (Jul 30, 2022)

I just got one from aliexpress
It is Chinese ROM with selectable english menu
I can get play store from its main app store but theres no netflix to downlaod, previous apps that were purchased license not transfer and can't buy .. when trying to buy said already bought..
trying to unlock and use cutom ROM but
Website ZUI for unlock tablet not working .. 
where can i get SN.img?? is it fix for each tablet or can share?


----------



## Phoenix2000 (Jul 30, 2022)

chonls said:


> I just got one from aliexpress
> It is Chinese ROM with selectable english menu
> I can get play store from its main app store but theres no netflix to downlaod, previous apps that were purchased license not transfer and can't buy .. when trying to buy said already bought..
> trying to unlock and use cutom ROM but
> ...

Click to collapse



That's strange. Maybe the Google apps were not installed properly by the seller.
I also bought on AliExpress and everything is working like a charm. Previously purchased apps install with no problem. Netflix and all streaming services are downloadable and working.
Try maybe a factory reset and reinstall Google Play yourself?


----------



## mickey36736 (Jul 31, 2022)

chonls said:


> I just got one from aliexpress
> It is Chinese ROM with selectable english menu
> I can get play store from its main app store but theres no netflix to downlaod, previous apps that were purchased license not transfer and can't buy .. when trying to buy said already bought..
> trying to unlock and use cutom ROM but
> ...

Click to collapse



I also got this tablet about a week ago but I installed play store from apkmirror and it all went fine


----------



## chonls (Jul 31, 2022)

Thanks, Google App was update today via lenovo app store, now can download previous app and netflix


----------



## chonls (Aug 1, 2022)

Phoenix2000 said:


> That's strange. Maybe the Google apps were not installed properly by the seller.
> I also bought on AliExpress and everything is working like a charm. Previously purchased apps install with no problem. Netflix and all streaming services are downloadable and working.
> Try maybe a factory reset and reinstall Google Play yourself?

Click to collapse



I ordered from lenovo pro shop/Aliexpress which is on sale 470USD, it came unopened. The PRC Firmware has english option when first setup. The Application store (which keep asking to install bloatedware) : i only downloaded Google play and install app from it. App does not work properly and unable to buy/registered old app. Later after try PRC firmware to 13.1.541, I unlocked DEV mode and restart after that it autodownload "Google app" from application store then everything work fine. Need to install Gboard to use other language input. Netflix app can be download on playstore now L1/FullHD, Picture colors much better than my old galaxy tab A8. The only downside is that its feel heavy... Recommend to buy a transparent softgel case with it.  New shiny colors version is coming soon.


----------



## solsearch (Aug 1, 2022)

chonls said:


> I ordered from lenovo pro shop/Aliexpress which is on sale 470USD, it came unopened. The PRC Firmware has english option when first setup. The Application store (which keep asking to install bloatedware) : i only downloaded Google play and install app from it. App does not work properly and unable to buy/registered old app. Later after try PRC firmware to 13.1.541, I unlocked DEV mode and restart after that it autodownload "Google app" from application store then everything work fine. Need to install Gboard to use other language input. Netflix app can be download on playstore now L1/FullHD, Picture colors much better than my old galaxy tab A8. The only downside is that its feel heavy... Recommend to buy a transparent softgel case with it.  New shiny colors version is coming soon.

Click to collapse



Strange. I got mine from them but had no problems google play (it recognized previously purchased apps) and it came with ZUI 13.1.514


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2022)

solsearch said:


> Strange. I got mine from them but had no problems google play (it recognized previously purchased apps) and it came with ZUI 13.1.514

Click to collapse



Wow.. so how about notifications.. do you receive WhatsApp, Facebook, twitter or email notifications?


----------



## chonls (Aug 2, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Wow.. so how about notifications.. do you receive WhatsApp, Facebook, twitter or email notifications?

Click to collapse



I didnt setup email on the device yet but facebook messenger msg notification very loud noise and msg shown on lock screen and main android drop down menu.
You might need download app name "google" in chinese application store/update to latest version


----------



## solsearch (Aug 2, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Wow.. so how about notifications.. do you receive WhatsApp, Facebook, twitter or email notifications?

Click to collapse



I haven't set up Whatsapp, Facebook or Twitter on the device.  Remember that on Android Whatsapp currently works on only one device so if you set it up on the tablet, you lose it on your phone (and given that the tablet is not 3G/4G/5G capable, I'm not willing to make that sacrifice.  You can try using Whatsapp web by setting your browser to ask for the desktop site, but from experience this doesn't work consistently.  Facebook and Twitter I'll set up eventually but I am not an avid user.
As I state in my review, I have set up my yahoo mail and gmail.  Neither gives me a notification that I have new messages.  As I also mention in the review I posted here. The first time I used Skype I didn't even get a notification of an incoming call when using inside the app (it works now) but still haven't gotten notifications for messages while it's in the background.  From personal experience I would not suggest this tablet for a primary communications device unless you flash a different ROM.  You'd be better off using a smartwatch linked to a phone and then if you get an important notification you could open the corresponding app on this device and respond (aside from whatsapp that is(.


chonls said:


> I didnt setup email on the device yet but facebook messenger msg notification very loud noise and msg shown on lock screen and main android drop down menu.
> You might need download app name "google" in chinese application store/update to latest version

Click to collapse



I'll have to see if it works with Facebook.  I tried installing the google app to see it helped with other notifications but it's a no go. (even after a reboot).


----------



## geeksindrome (Aug 2, 2022)

Hii.. 

I wanna ask, is this tab support stylus? What best recomendation stylus for this tab?  Is this tab /stylus support palm rejection.. 

I really Need alternative from ipad mini 6 for android os, and then i found this tab but there is so many question about and i cant find any forums that dedicated for this tabs


----------



## solsearch (Aug 2, 2022)

geeksindrome said:


> Hii..
> 
> I wanna ask, is this tab support stylus? What best recomendation stylus for this tab?  Is this tab /stylus support palm rejection..
> 
> I really Need alternative from ipad mini 6 for android os, and then i found this tab but there is so many question about and i cant find any forums that dedicated for this tabs

Click to collapse


*Stylus support? Kind of…*

Now the documentation and such never mentioned stylus support but some people have asked about it, no doubt due to the P11 and P12 both supporting it.

No, the tablet’s screen does not support a stylus, but the software actually does.

What do I mean? Well, I have the Lenovo m14t portable monitor which supports stylus input. When I have connected it to my Galaxy Tab S6 and my LG V60, both of which DO have stylus support, they both just detected the stylus on the portable monitor as a simple touch input with no pressure sensitivity and no tilt detection (and abnormal lag to be honest).

But the Y700 works perfectly with it. There’s no lag and it detects both pressure sensitivity and tilt detection in apps like Concepts and Adobe Sketchbook.

What does this mean for users? You can’t use an active stylus to take notes on the tablet while out and about but you can use it for artistic purposes if you have an external stylus capable monitor (and who knows, maybe it even works with non-screen drawing pads). The device is fast and has plenty of RAM so you can definitely take advantage of that. It also means if you have such a monitor you can whip it out at café and annotate documents by hand and the like.

As for note taking on the go? The screen is really sensitive and responsive so basic handwritten notes are possible with a simple capacitive stylus. Of course, you won’t get palm rejection or anything of the sort.


----------



## jaeger-X (Aug 3, 2022)

Concerning notifications, the system security app has an autostart manager, where the user can whitelist apps. I used to have login problems with accounts not being recognized for installed games, but after whitelisting the play store, everything is fine...also receiving update notifications. I'm not using social media apps so I can't comment on those.


----------



## orangpelupa (Aug 4, 2022)

does this tablet allows games to be capped to 40fps to be displayed tear-free at 120hz?


----------



## jaeger-X (Aug 4, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> does this tablet allows games to be capped to 40fps to be displayed tear-free at 120hz?

Click to collapse



Available graphical settings


----------



## solsearch (Aug 4, 2022)

I haven't seen any tearing so far. But as Jaeger-x points out, you can set a frame rate in the legion assistant's graphics settings (but no 40fps option)


----------



## mickey36736 (Aug 5, 2022)

New update arrived. Version 13.1.570

1. Update system security patch
2. Optimized in-game touchscreen experience
3. Added a PC console, instantly turn into a game monitor screen
4. Optimized the super wide fov, more choices for the screen display position
5. Added rescuer bluetooth headset adapter, fast and worry-free pairing
6. Improved system stability, optimized user experience

(According to Google translate)


----------



## dbjungle (Aug 5, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Wow.. so how about notifications.. do you receive WhatsApp, Facebook, twitter or email notifications?

Click to collapse



I don't use Facebook or have WhatsApp installed, but I get Twitter notifications just fine.  They don't appear to ever be late.  I also get e-mail and all of my other expected notifications.  A lot of the Chinese OEM ROMs for devices I have used (Xiaomi, Redmi, Realme, Lenovo) appear to have totally unnecessary restrictions to notifications and background usage.  You have to manually modify the settings for pretty much every application.

Under battery > app usage > I have background restriction set to App can use battery in background.  Under notifications & status bar > notification management > I have enabled all Twitter notifications at the very top.  The final thing is, open Twitter > swipe up and hold for recent apps > long press the Twitter icon > then lock it.  You pretty much have to do these steps with every single application that you find it important to receive timely notifications on.  It's super annoying.  Xiaomi has a way to kind of do this in bulk since MIUI 12 (but not as a default setting), but I haven't seen it on other ROMs.


----------



## dbjungle (Aug 5, 2022)

solsearch said:


> *Stylus support? Kind of…*
> 
> Now the documentation and such never mentioned stylus support but some people have asked about it, no doubt due to the P11 and P12 both supporting it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't understand why all Android manufacturers don't just enable USI support by default unless they have a proprietary solution.  A lot of cheap Chromebooks have had USI support for a couple of years now.  I doubt there is any good reason not to include it except to maybe upsale you to another device.


----------



## dbjungle (Aug 5, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> New update arrived. Version 13.1.570
> 
> 1. Update system security patch
> 2. Optimized in-game touchscreen experience
> ...

Click to collapse



I just saw it this morning as well.  Did you install it yet?  I was hoping it was Android 12, but it seems that it's not.  I couldn't ever get super wide working in LoL Wild Rift nor 120fps.  

I always a bit hesitant to update deviecs that I can't find official fastboot ROMs for.


----------



## mickey36736 (Aug 5, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> I just saw it this morning as well.  Did you install it yet?  I was hoping it was Android 12, but it seems that it's not.  I couldn't ever get super wide working in LoL Wild Rift nor 120fps.
> 
> I always a bit hesitant to update deviecs that I can't find official fastboot ROMs for.

Click to collapse



Yes, I installed it and it works fine.
The super wide thing only works on the Chinese version of the game so it's kinda useless for us


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> I don't use Facebook or have WhatsApp installed, but I get Twitter notifications just fine.  They don't appear to ever be late.  I also get e-mail and all of my other expected notifications.  A lot of the Chinese OEM ROMs for devices I have used (Xiaomi, Redmi, Realme, Lenovo) appear to have totally unnecessary restrictions to notifications and background usage.  You have to manually modify the settings for pretty much every application.
> 
> Under battery > app usage > I have background restriction set to App can use battery in background.  Under notifications & status bar > notification management > I have enabled all Twitter notifications at the very top.  The final thing is, open Twitter > swipe up and hold for recent apps > long press the Twitter icon > then lock it.  You pretty much have to do these steps with every single application that you find it important to receive timely notifications on.  It's super annoying.  Xiaomi has a way to kind of do this in bulk since MIUI 12 (but not as a default setting), but I haven't seen it on other ROMs.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info. this was helpful.. going to place order now cos i have no idea when Lenovo will release a global version. might take forever


----------



## orangpelupa (Aug 6, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> I don't understand why all Android manufacturers don't just enable USI support by default unless they have a proprietary solution.  A lot of cheap Chromebooks have had USI support for a couple of years now.  I doubt there is any good reason not to include it except to maybe upsale you to another device.

Click to collapse



The weird thing is that legion y700 is completely alone, it have no competition, no alternative. Unless you go with iPad mini


----------



## solsearch (Aug 6, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> I don't understand why all Android manufacturers don't just enable USI support by default unless they have a proprietary solution.  A lot of cheap Chromebooks have had USI support for a couple of years now.  I doubt there is any good reason not to include it except to maybe upsale you to another device.

Click to collapse



Cost. It's another component. It's a hardware solution, not software.
This tablet is designed specifically for gaming. From the branding, to speaker placement, port placement, default orientation, inclusion of the audio jack, software, screen, everything. So it's logical they assumed stylus input wouldn't be a priority and an unnecessary cost. I don't know how successful the tablet is in China but it seems to be (especially with the new ultimate version coming out) and mobile gaming IS popular in China.
Now, I would have liked them to include pen input. I like pen input (as proven by my device list and y the extra items I have for a better experience). And heck, maybe they did but I don't have the right pen protocol (I tried Wacom EMR, Wacom AES and MPP).

But yeah, extra hardware is hard to justify it it's a feature that won't get used.


----------



## dbjungle (Aug 6, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> The weird thing is that legion y700 is completely alone, it have no competition, no alternative. Unless you go with iPad mini

Click to collapse



I have them both.  I definitely prefer the Legion Y700.  I like the resolution more and of course Android more.


----------



## dbjungle (Aug 6, 2022)

solsearch said:


> Cost. It's another component. It's a hardware solution, not software.
> This tablet is designed specifically for gaming. From the branding, to speaker placement, pretty placement, default orientation, inclusion of the audio jack, software, screen, everything. So it's logical they assumed stylus input wouldn't be a priority and an unnecessary cost. I don't know how successful the tablet is in China but it seems to be (especially with the new ultimate version coming out) and mobile gaming IS popular in China.
> Now, I would have liked them to include own input. I like pen input (as proven by my device list and y the extra items I have for a better experience). And heck, maybe they did but I don't have the right pen protocol (I tried Wacom EMR, Wacom AES and MPP).
> 
> But yeah, extra hardware is hard to justify it it's a feature that won't get used.

Click to collapse



What extra hardware is needed for USI v1?  I assumed it was something pretty cheap or software because it's in cheap Chromebooks.


----------



## N0T11 (Aug 7, 2022)

Hi
I was going to purchase Y700 Tablet until I saw a problem with Video output with DisplayPort Alt Mode. This site says "the resolution is very low and the aspect ratio is not correct, making it unusable for now."
do you have this problem with this device?
Thanks


----------



## FIERA03 (Aug 9, 2022)

Desidrummer2112 said:


> Hello, Which version of Magisk did you use ? Thanks

Click to collapse



Oh…sorry I didn't notice for so long.
I think Magisk was 25.2 and the ROM is ArrowOS.
But with CrDroid's BgN version you can pass Safetynet on 12L. Don't forget to apply Denylist to Google Play Store and GMS services.


----------



## Desidrummer2112 (Aug 11, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> Oh…sorry I didn't notice for so long.
> I think Magisk was 25.2 and the ROM is ArrowOS.
> But with CrDroid's BgN version you can pass Safetynet on 12L. Don't forget to apply Denylist to Google Play Store and GMS services.

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for reply. I have crDroid 8.6 installed. When I patch boot img with magisk is it the original Lenovo boot img or the boot img from crDroid? Thanks


----------



## FIERA03 (Aug 11, 2022)

Desidrummer2112 said:


> Hi, thanks for reply. I have crDroid 8.6 installed. When I patch boot img with magisk is it the original Lenovo boot img or the boot img from crDroid? Thanks

Click to collapse



Since boot.img is basically device-specific, so extract the file with the same name from Official Firmware zip and patch it.
https://mirrors.lolinet.com/firmware/lenovo/ideapad_Y700/TB-9707F/


----------



## Desidrummer2112 (Aug 11, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> Since boot.img is basically device-specific, so extract the file with the same name from Official Firmware zip and patch it.
> https://mirrors.lolinet.com/firmware/lenovo/ideapad_Y700/TB-9707F/

Click to collapse



Ok. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dbjungle (Aug 13, 2022)

N0T11 said:


> Hi
> I was going to purchase Y700 Tablet until I saw a problem with Video output with DisplayPort Alt Mode. This site says "the resolution is very low and the aspect ratio is not correct, making it unusable for now."
> do you have this problem with this device?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Sorry, I've never tried video output on it.  Someone said their device was temporarily bricked from HDMI out.  It's not something I do a lot so I just haven't bothered trying ATM.  I can say though that the PC Mode unfortunately doesn't seem to be affected by changes in wm density.


----------



## slayvus (Aug 18, 2022)

N0T11 said:


> Hi
> I was going to purchase Y700 Tablet until I saw a problem with Video output with DisplayPort Alt Mode. This site says "the resolution is very low and the aspect ratio is not correct, making it unusable for now."
> do you have this problem with this device?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I have the Y700 and use a USB 3 hub that has HDMI, 2 USB, and 2 sd card slots. My external monitor is a 2560x1400 and it outputs just fine. A monitor that more closely matches the screen resolution is going to be better than a 1080p screen.


----------



## 潇霄小云 (Aug 18, 2022)

You seem to have some problems.  Well, I'm in China and I have a y700 too.  Based on what I know.  I summarize what I know.
 About $320-330 in China (out of stock, and there are also damn scalpers)
 Push ZUI 14 os in October
 (I don't have any hope for lenovo's system update, my motorola x force never got a huge android version update)
 Need to unlock your device saver?  There are instructions on the official website developer page, you need to send imei to the Lenovo service mailbox.
 Need system firmware?  In the Lenovo community in China, or in the official QQ exchange group.
 The device has no hardware gps!  !  !
 No mobile web version!  !  !
 Google Account & Google Market?  Simple.
 Settings - Accounts - Google - Sign in to your account
 Go to apkpure to download the Google Market app.
 Just install the required Google app.
 The device supports full-featured usb3.1gen2, to 3.5mm, hdmi (dp?), external devices.
 My MX500 sata hard drive & rog box (SN750 500G) works fine.
2.4g wireless keyboard & 2.4g wireless mouse can also be used (power consumption is very fast)
I have an idea, remove the back cover, replace it with a copper plate, and increase the gpu frequency after unlocking the device.  I might replace with a bigger diy battery if it works (maybe after the warranty expires)


----------



## 潇霄小云 (Aug 18, 2022)

潇霄小云 said:


> You seem to have some problems.  Well, I'm in China and I have a y700 too.  Based on what I know.  I summarize what I know.
> About $320-330 in China (out of stock, and there are also damn scalpers)
> Push ZUI 14 os in October
> (I don't have any hope for lenovo's system update, my motorola x force never got a huge android version update)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## 潇霄小云 (Aug 18, 2022)

If possible, I hope this device can have lineage os, the official system is too bloated, and many functions are not used at all.  It has very good hardware condition.  .  .

 Qualcomm 870 soc

 Oversized vibration motor and speaker

 Excellent heat dissipation level (the largest vapor chamber in the Chinese market)

 Nice screen with parameters

 Battery for all day gaming

I use google translate, maybe the words are not very accurate.


----------



## swieder711 (Aug 18, 2022)

Great summary @潇霄小云

"The device has no hardware gps!" could be a deal killer for me!

Can the device figure our your location without hardware GPS?


----------



## zzbt (Aug 18, 2022)

Is there a way to disable the gaming mode/legion assistant or allow for gaming apps to go to sleep like normal? I opened a game and forgot I left it on and the tablet never went to sleep so it drained almost the entire battery.


----------



## NisseGurra (Aug 18, 2022)

Anyone can share an link to 13.1.570 firmware?


----------



## mickey36736 (Aug 19, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Anyone can share an link to 13.1.570 firmware?

Click to collapse



From 13.1.541 to 13.1.570 


			https://mobile-ota-cdn.lenovo.com/firmware/2022728122225797-3955.zip


----------



## Kajman (Aug 21, 2022)

Guys, I want to upgrade my old Huawei MediaPad M5 8.4, I look at this thread and still have doubts. Is Y700 capable of using all streaming platforms as HBO, Netflix, Prime, Disney and so on? Does it have widevine L1 even after updates? Will it work for web browsing, social media and playing Fortnite from time to time with my daughter? Last one is quite important  Anyone has well working HDMI output? I would buy device from Giztop, they write it is flashed with international rom, but I have some doubts how it works IRL. Any ideas? Worth to buy? And how about killing background processes? Huaweii isvery poor, but my Xiaomi Pad 5 kills apps very quick.


----------



## Linuxkek (Aug 22, 2022)

499$ :/ 
Lets wait for next 8 inch Android tablet.


----------



## Kajman (Aug 22, 2022)

there are some reports, that in asia prices dropped to 349$, but my search didn't end with succes.  You can wait till death, it doesn't seem to happen. Sub 9" market is closed and apart from new version of Y700 nothing seems to arrive. And 8/128 version 430$ now


----------



## solsearch (Aug 23, 2022)

N0T11 said:


> Hi
> I was going to purchase Y700 Tablet until I saw a problem with Video output with DisplayPort Alt Mode. This site says "the resolution is very low and the aspect ratio is not correct, making it unusable for now."
> do you have this problem with this device?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Mine is capable of outputting video at 4k @30hz (I don't know if the frame rate is limited by my dongle)


----------



## Kajman (Aug 23, 2022)

And  output screen by cable is clear and sharp as ot should be or there are some problems as some say?


----------



## blue2k (Aug 24, 2022)

Alright, bear with me for a minute, but I'm confused about my Y700 unable to power on anymore. Everything worked fine before I started messing with things, so I assume full responsibility for any issues  Order of events:

1. Updated to latest firmware (OTA): 13.1.570
2. Unlocked Y700 bootloader (using fastboot)
3. Device reset, and was able to configure everything again (set it to English)
4. Installed Magisk, patched the boot.img with Magisk and flashed it
5. Device rebooted, started loading, and then restarted itself
6. Device restarted and loaded all the way to ZUI welcome screen
7. I tapped a button to continue and it hung for a while before it turned off (?)
8. Device is unable to turn on. Once in a while when I tap the power button it buzzes super short, but no life
9. Plugging the device in, it draws 0.9 amp @ 12v. 
10. Plugging another device into the Y700 seems to charge that device (my Switch is charging off the tablet right now)
11. Pressing button combinations (vol-up, vol-down, etc) has no effect.

Since the device booted fine for a few times after I flashed the boot.img I find it hard to assume that it is the issue. But it's also when the problems started. I'm currently trying to drain the device (by charging other things off of it) to see if I can hard reset it. I've messed with plenty of Android devices before, and never had a device just completely die without any sign of life...


----------



## FIERA03 (Aug 24, 2022)

blue2k said:


> Alright, bear with me for a minute, but I'm confused about my Y700 unable to power on anymore. Everything worked fine before I started messing with things, so I assume full responsibility for any issues  Order of events:
> 
> 1. Updated to latest firmware (OTA): 13.1.570
> 2. Unlocked Y700 bootloader (using fastboot)
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you tell me what device the tablet will appear as when connected to a PC?
If it shows up as HS-USB QDLoader 9008, then the system area is probably corrupted and you need to do a complete reset with QFIL.


----------



## blue2k (Aug 24, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> Can you tell me what device the tablet will appear as when connected to a PC?
> If it shows up as HS-USB QDLoader 9008, then the system area is probably corrupted and you need to do a complete reset with QFIL.

Click to collapse



You are right on the money. I was unaware of this 'DFU' mode, and apparently, holding the power button doesn't do anything in that mode. You have to hold Vol+, Vol-, and Power to get it to reset. I was able to turn the device off, and reflash the stock firmware with QFIL. I was then able to patch the boot.img, install Magisk, do the OTA update, and keep Magisk root. 

Ironically, this was all for naught as I was trying to get root in order to use Switch joy-cons with the tablet, but for some reason the joy-cons bluetooth- sync with the tablet, but are not working as controllers :/ On the bright side, I learned a lot about QFIL  I've only used Odin before for Samsung devices, and the tool for Mediatek devices.


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Aug 26, 2022)

Still not receiving an SN.img for bootloader unlocking.
This is the 4th week I have sent an email to the email address on the zui unlock website.
It says to send an email to [email protected] but to no avail.
Anyone experiencing the same?


----------



## blue2k (Aug 26, 2022)

bLoodYHandZ04 said:


> Still not receiving an SN.img for bootloader unlocking.
> This is the 4th week I have sent an email to the email address on the zui unlock website.
> It says to send an email to [email protected] but to no avail.
> Anyone experiencing the same?

Click to collapse



I never had to do this to unlock it? I just went into fastboot and unlocked it from there?


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Aug 26, 2022)

blue2k said:


> I never had to do this to unlock it? I just went into fastboot and unlocked it from there?

Click to collapse



So it is not necessary to have the sn.IMG anymore?
Can you share to me the steps you follow, so I can try as well on my end.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## shini90p (Aug 27, 2022)

Hello
I'm sorry if this question is dumb, but I'm new to this and I hope you can help me. If I buy this tablet with the chinese rom and I manually install the Gapps, can I get banned from games for playing in a non-certified google device???


----------



## Kajman (Aug 27, 2022)

No


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Aug 27, 2022)

blue2k said:


> I never had to do this to unlock it? I just went into fastboot and unlocked it from there?

Click to collapse



I was really able to unlock the bootloader without the sn.img that is being requested on the ZUI unlock website

Here are the steps I did:

Activate developer options
Enable the OEM unlocking
Enable USB debugging
Download the Android adb/fastboot drivers
Run CMD and run following commands:
adb devices   -  once it reflects your tablet serial number then continue, if not reinstall usb drivers
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot devices -  once it reflects your tablet serial number then continue, if not reinstall usb drivers
fastboot oem unlock-go

Once done it will restart and erase the tablets storage so make sure that you make a back up
Once it boots the ZUI rom then you are all good and you successfully unlocked your bootloader
You can reboot on the bootloader again to check


----------



## santzia01 (Aug 27, 2022)

bLoodYHandZ04 said:


> Still not receiving an SN.img for bootloader unlocking.
> This is the 4th week I have sent an email to the email address on the zui unlock website.
> It says to send an email to [email protected] but to no avail.
> Anyone experiencing the same?

Click to collapse



I had the same problem.  I applied for it through zui unlock every day for 2 weeks.  Then all of a sudden it worked. 
Just keep requesting it.


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Aug 27, 2022)

santzia01 said:


> I had the same problem.  I applied for it through zui unlock every day for 2 weeks.  Then all of a sudden it worked.
> Just keep requesting it.

Click to collapse



I was able to unlock the bootloader without the sn.img

I cant seem to update the ZUI through OTA though while retaining magisk.
Whenever I restore image (Magisk) > install OTA > install to inactive slot (magisk )
It goes through boot loop then recover back to the base firmware 13.0.586


----------



## shafixx (Aug 28, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> New update arrived. Version 13.1.570
> 
> 1. Update system security patch
> 2. Optimized in-game touchscreen experience
> ...

Click to collapse



How about Widevine after updating? Does it still stay at L1? I have a bad experience with my old Lenovo tablet before this. After updating the firmware somehow broke the Widevine support to L3


----------



## Kajman (Aug 28, 2022)

Is tv-out already working properly?


----------



## mickey36736 (Aug 29, 2022)

shafixx said:


> How about Widevine after updating? Does it still stay at L1? I have a bad experience with my old Lenovo tablet before this. After updating the firmware somehow broke the Widevine support to L3

Click to collapse



It's stayed at L1. But ZUI 14 will come out in October. We have to wait and see what will happen next.


----------



## Kajman (Aug 31, 2022)

Anyway, quite silent thread, really so few people use this tablet?


----------



## Jockolo (Aug 31, 2022)

I have an issue where Chrome stops opening urls from email or other apps. I get an error stating no app to open link. If I run Chrome then go back into the app, the url will open. I have disabled HD Browser because it would always try to open urls even though Chrome was set as the default. I really don't want to use HD Browser.

I also have an issue where the tablet will hang sometimes until I turn it off and back on by clicking the power button.


----------



## WeenFan (Aug 31, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Warning for Giztop: failed delivery and now they dont want to refund full payment...

Click to collapse



I just ordered the Y700 from Giztop yesterday and was wondering how everything turned out for your lost shipment.  I know you said they refused to give a full refund but it's been 4 months since, any other resolution?  Did you buy the $5 shipping insurance?


----------



## NisseGurra (Aug 31, 2022)

WeenFan said:


> I just ordered the Y700 from Giztop yesterday and was wondering how everything turned out for your lost shipment.  I know you said they refused to give a full refund but it's been 4 months since, any other resolution?  Did you buy the $5 shipping insurance?

Click to collapse



I got almost full refund, took 2 months tho.


----------



## WeenFan (Aug 31, 2022)

Better than no refund I guess, sounds like it was a big hassle though.  Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

rwonderz said:


> Not sure if root or unlock will benefit me, So I guess my answer is No for now.
> let me know if I you wanna know more about the device, maybe I can help checking it on my device.Hi, did you end up unlocking and downloading a global firmware on the y700?

Click to collapse


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

Lucas VT said:


> After some more hours of trying things i came to the conclusion thatt he boot images from the roms on the internet are not compatible with my especific y700, and since i did not back up the ones on my device before patching, unless Lenovo releases another rom that contains a kernel compatible with my tablet im screwed.

Click to collapse



I find myself in a similar position, I lasted 3 days.
I tried to flash a global rom on a CN device and I guess the firmware file(s) were not just write. I didn't backup either. 

Did you manage to get this resolved?


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

Kajman said:


> Anyway, quite silent thread, really so few people use this tablet?

Click to collapse



Just got mine in the last week and bricked it already trying to reflash the CN firmware with the global firmware.


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> I’m looking forward to be created Y700's forum too.
> By the way, the Antutu score I measured using GSI (ArrowOS 12.1) on this device was 676636. This is about 6.39% lower than the MAX score (722836) that remains on the website, using ZUI.
> I do not have the skills to build a ROM, so I am eagerly awaiting the release of an optimized ROM.

Click to collapse



Has the y700 forum happened yet? I'm new here and can't seem to find it.


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

blue2k said:


> You are right on the money. I was unaware of this 'DFU' mode, and apparently, holding the power button doesn't do anything in that mode. You have to hold Vol+, Vol-, and Power to get it to reset. I was able to turn the device off, and reflash the stock firmware with QFIL. I was then able to patch the boot.img, install Magisk, do the OTA update, and keep Magisk root.
> 
> Ironically, this was all for naught as I was trying to get root in order to use Switch joy-cons with the tablet, but for some reason the joy-cons bluetooth- sync with the tablet, but are not working as controllers :/ On the bright side, I learned a lot about QFIL  I've only used Odin before for Samsung devices, and the tool for Mediatek devices.

Click to collapse



Glad you found out about the vol- & pwr button part.
I'm still stuck on the bricked firmware, it seems like you were able to get QFIL to install correctly, would you mind helping me out with the correct firmware file and QFIL settings please? I seem to be having n luck, despite QFIL telling me it was installed successfully only to get a failed boot.


----------



## Kajman (Sep 1, 2022)

gonzothewicked said:


> Just got mine in the last week and bricked it already trying to reflash the CN firmware with the global firmware.

Click to collapse



Is there something like global firmware?


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

Kajman said:


> Is there something like global firmware?

Click to collapse



It's mentioned in a few places yes. English default language with other system languages you can choose apparently. Haven't successfully flashed it myself to know for sure. There are a couple sellers out there that claim they flash it themselves, skeptical to trust what it really is though.


----------



## Kajman (Sep 1, 2022)

Haven't seen anywhere. Only English-Chinese and sometimes added interface translating apps. AFAIK there is no something like global rom for y700.


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

Kajman said:


> Haven't seen anywhere. Only English-Chinese and sometimes added interface translating apps. AFAIK there is no something like global rom for y700.

Click to collapse



Any way of flashing original firmware on a bricked version then?


----------



## NisseGurra (Sep 1, 2022)

gonzothewicked said:


> Any way of flashing original firmware on a bricked version then?

Click to collapse



Use the qpst fw to get back an bricked Y700:





						lolinet mirrors - firmware, software, iso etc.
					

lolinet mirrors - powered by h5ai




					mirrors.lolinet.com


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> Use the qpst fw to get back an bricked Y700:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried with QFIL, but every time I try with QPST it fails on timeout.
Do you have a guide to the settings that need to be in each field for QPST please?


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

gonzothewicked said:


> I've tried with QFIL, but every time I try with QPST it fails on timeout.
> Do you have a guide to the settings that need to be in each field for QPST please?

Click to collapse



I should also add that when using QPST, under the ports section, next to port, there is state, and mine always has about a 1/4 of the section green, then the rest gray. Is that normal? It does state my "phone" is in download mode. 

I should also add that under windows device manager the COM port does come up, but under USB controllers I get a "Unknown USB device (Port Reset Failed)" device come up. I thought I had installed all drivers, but I can't seem to get rid of this unless I disconnect of course. 

Any ideas?


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Sep 1, 2022)

gonzothewicked said:


> View attachment 5701655

Click to collapse



QFIL is much easier - here is what I have setup on my end

Configuration details





Then here is the setup for the path
Select Programmer = prog_firehose_ddr.elf
So you need to point  the ELF file stated above it will also fill the select build automatically
For the DOWNLOAD (XML) just select the same shown below
Once your port is detected then just download and your Tablet will be refresh to the stock rom once the download is complete

You will be able to confirm once your tablet boots the ZUI rom





EDIT:
If you are stock on boot loop after flashing through QFIL make sure to flash the stock boot.img included on the QPST rom file you flash on QFIL/QPST

Not sure why QFIL/QPST seems to can't replace the boot.img on your partition, but doing this should fix boot loop and let you boot on the stock rom


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

bLoodYHandZ04 said:


> QFIL is much easier - here is what I have setup on my end
> 
> Configuration details
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bloody, those settings look like what I use in QFIL bar the flat build, could never get flat build, will try it out shortly and see how I go.


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

Unfortunately a no go.... at first....
You seem to be using a different version of QFIL, which do you have? Mine is v2.0.3.5 .










I then re-installed Qualcomm drivers and made sure I selected the Ethernet-DHCP option.
I also switched off the WiFi interface as I already was connected by physical NIC.
I got a different result in QFIL, but unfortunately same result on tablet. I'll post a pic shortly.


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 1, 2022)

A question on a different note, if I grabbed a working y700, what would the best way be to backup the entire tablet and flash it onto a bricked one?


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Sep 2, 2022)

gonzothewicked said:


> View attachment 5702253

Click to collapse



I'm afraid you need to unlock your bootloader to make the QFIl and manual flashing of boot.img and recovery.img  work.

This is based on my experience not sure if the others were able to make it work on a locked bootloader


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 2, 2022)

bLoodYHandZ04 said:


> I'm afraid you need to unlock your bootloader to make the QFIl and manual flashing of boot.img and recovery.img  work.
> 
> This is based on my experience not sure if the others were able to make it work on a locked bootloader

Click to collapse



Ahh I had a sneaking suspicion this might be the case. How does ones do this?
Is this the sn.img thing I might have read about that you have to get from lenovo?


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Sep 2, 2022)

gonzothewicked said:


> Ahh I had a sneaking suspicion this might be the case. How does ones do this?
> Is this the sn.img thing I might have read about that you have to get from lenovo?

Click to collapse



Yes usual unlocking steps states you need the sn.img

In my end though I don't have the sn.img but was able to unlocked the bootloader.

You can try if this will work for you 








						Legion Y700?
					

I cannot find a sub-forum for this specific tablet, so I thought I'd post it here.  This is a Chinese-only 8-inch tablet with Snapdragon 870 and a 120Hz screen. I would very much like a small form-factor tablet with high refresh rate and this one...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 3, 2022)

bLoodYHandZ04 said:


> Yes usual unlocking steps states you need the sn.img
> 
> In my end though I don't have the sn.img but was able to unlocked the bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers Bloodyhand, 

So I'm trying to follow your instructions:


Activate developer options
Enable the OEM unlocking
Enable USB debugging
Download the Android adb/fastboot drivers
Run CMD and run following commands:
adb devices   -  once it reflects your tablet serial number then continue, if not reinstall usb drivers
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot devices -  once it reflects your tablet serial number then continue, if not reinstall usb drivers
fastboot oem unlock-go

Once done it will restart and erase the tablets storage so make sure that you make a back up
Once it boots the ZUI rom then you are all good and you successfully unlocked your bootloader
You can reboot on the bootloader again to check 
I'm just having trouble getting the adb interface up and working correctly.
I'm using the "platform-tools" off xda, and installed the v1.4.3 ADB installer from XDA; which was really helpful for eliminating the driver that wouldn't work (in device manager) when directly downloaded from google.

I guess the issue is putting the Y700 into “file transfer (MTP)” mode when it's bricked. 
When I use the Vol+ from off state and plug the cable in, adb nor fastboot report anything.
I'm in that "start" menu I posted previously when I just plug the cable in. I can't get "adb devices" to report anything, but I do get my device reported from "fastboot devices".
Regardless, I typed in "fastboot oem unlock-go", and it was unlocked!

It hasn't rebooted into ZUI mode, I tried a ROM download through QFIL, which stated it was a success, but did not work. 
My Tablet seems stuck in fastboot mode and I'm not sure how to get it out of that mode.


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 3, 2022)

Okay! Now got to learn a couple things about fastboot commands.
I ended up having to flash the boot image onto the device manually.

fastboot boot boot.img - did not work and the command failed
fastboot flash boot boot.img - this did work after a couple reboots of the device and now I'm on ZUI !!!

Looks like there's a few differences than when I first got it. I figure a few updates will fix that.

Thank you so much to everyone especially BloodyHand for helping, much appreciated.
Curious if I were to put together a "if things were to go wrong" doc, where would this go? I figure we don't have an official Y700 section yet correct?


----------



## Linuxkek (Sep 3, 2022)

Why is the tablet months after release that dead? Non of the chinese shops even list it :/


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 3, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> Why is the tablet months after release that dead? Non of the chinese shops even list it :/

Click to collapse



I figure this is a supply thing.
I’m not sure if you mean physical shops within China, but online there are still a few, aliexpress has some shops with them still. Stock seems to be getting low for each though.


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Sep 3, 2022)

gonzothewicked said:


> Okay! Now got to learn a couple things about fastboot commands.
> I ended up having to flash the boot image onto the device manually.
> 
> fastboot boot boot.img - did not work and the command failed
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to hear you got your Y700 revived and working. 
Sadly we don't have a dedicated forum yet.


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Sep 3, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> Why is the tablet months after release that dead? Non of the chinese shops even list it :/

Click to collapse



Not really dead, I think the barrier on ordering the tablet is location. Because here in the Philippines we can freely order it without any issue directly from Lazada

Specifically from Lenovo Store


----------



## DanAcuna (Sep 3, 2022)

any working pen for this tablet?


----------



## mickey36736 (Sep 4, 2022)

New update 13.1.578
- Update security patch
- Fix occasional game interruption touch, roulette repositioning or skill can't be clicked

Update link


			https://mobile-ota-cdn.lenovo.com/firmware/2022824161411444-5619.zip


----------



## Linuxkek (Sep 5, 2022)

bLoodYHandZ04 said:


> Not really dead, I think the barrier on ordering the tablet is location. Because here in the Philippines we can freely order it without any issue directly from Lazada
> 
> Specifically from Lenovo Store
> 
> View attachment 5703135

Click to collapse



Aliexpress always but this is it, no banggood, no geekbuying, etc.


----------



## Kajman (Sep 5, 2022)

giztop has it all the time, now in promo


----------



## Linuxkek (Sep 5, 2022)

April I could buy it tax free for 390€, now I never would pay 400€ + shipping + tax.


----------



## Kajman (Sep 5, 2022)

I did, I hesitated too long  And I feel my old Huaweii MediaPad M5 8" little laggy after Xiaomi Pad 5. So ordered one, should be here on thursday.


----------



## Kajman (Sep 9, 2022)

My legion came, it works surprisingly good apart from some small software things. But wanted to ask a question, apart from USB c screen cast is there no wireless screen mirroring on this device???


----------



## Jockolo (Sep 9, 2022)

Does anyone know how to keep HD Browser from resetting itself to the default browser? I set Chrome to the default but HD Browser will automatically become the default after awhile.


----------



## meovoz (Sep 9, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> April I could buy it tax free for 390€, now I never would pay 400€ + shipping + tax.

Click to collapse



i buy it 340$ total in my country


----------



## Kajman (Sep 9, 2022)

give us link


----------



## Trafford Devil (Sep 9, 2022)

Jockolo said:


> Does anyone know how to keep HD Browser from resetting itself to the default browser? I set Chrome to the default but HD Browser will automatically become the default after awhile.

Click to collapse



Just uninstall it using adb:

https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/


----------



## Jockolo (Sep 9, 2022)

Trafford Devil said:


> Just uninstall it using adb:
> 
> https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/

Click to collapse



I have disabled the HD Browser but then I get an error stating "no app to open the link" even though I have Chrome installed. I think uninstalling HD Browser would give me the same error. I just want Chrome to stay the default and continually work to open links.

Does no one else have this issue?


----------



## stryke- (Sep 10, 2022)

Kinda interested in this tablet. What are some impressions on battery life for non gaming use?


----------



## mickey36736 (Sep 10, 2022)

Jockolo said:


> I have disabled the HD Browser but then I get an error stating "no app to open the link" even though I have Chrome installed. I think uninstalling HD Browser would give me the same error. I just want Chrome to stay the default and continually work to open links.
> 
> Does no one else have this issue?

Click to collapse



You need to enable chrome in security app -> auto start manager


----------



## Jockolo (Sep 10, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> You need to enable chrome in security app -> auto start manager

Click to collapse



Found it. Thanks!


----------



## solsearch (Sep 11, 2022)

Kajman said:


> My legion came, it works surprisingly good apart from some small software things. But wanted to ask a question, apart from USB c screen cast is there no wireless screen mirroring on this device???

Click to collapse



Yeah, you can both mirror and use extended PC mode wirelessly


----------



## Kajman (Sep 11, 2022)

where to find this option of wireless screen mirroring? Another little thing, after each restart wallpaper changes back to default lenovo, any way to change it?


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Sep 13, 2022)

Kajman said:


> My legion came, it works surprisingly good apart from some small software things. But wanted to ask a question, apart from USB c screen cast is there no wireless screen mirroring on this device???

Click to collapse



You can use the lenovo one app for wireless mirroring.
Install the lenovo one for windows to be able to pair and make the wireless mirroring work.


----------



## Kajman (Sep 13, 2022)

but I wan to mirror to android tv


----------



## meovoz (Sep 15, 2022)

Kajman said:


> give us link

Click to collapse



it a local store not a online shop


----------



## dbjungle (Sep 15, 2022)

Linuxkek said:


> 499$ :/
> Lets wait for next 8 inch Android tablet.

Click to collapse



The last decent compact Android tablet, the Huawei MediaPad M6, was released in 2019.  It could be a long wait.  That's what caused me to give in and buy the iPad Mini in 2021 and the Y700 this past summer.  I would prefer some mid-range devices over flagships, but we're lucky if we can get something small that's capable of running 2 apps at the same time.


----------



## dbjungle (Sep 15, 2022)

gonzothewicked said:


> Just got mine in the last week and bricked it already trying to reflash the CN firmware with the global firmware.

Click to collapse



What global firmware?  I thought this device was only released in China.


----------



## dbjungle (Sep 15, 2022)

Jockolo said:


> Does anyone know how to keep HD Browser from resetting itself to the default browser? I set Chrome to the default but HD Browser will automatically become the default after awhile.

Click to collapse



I haven't had this happen.  Maybe an update caused it?  I haven't installed the OTA yet.  If it's update related it may only happen when you receive updates.  If it's super annoying you can try to disable the OEM browser via ADB.


----------



## gonzothewicked (Sep 15, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> What global firmware?  I thought this device was only released in China.

Click to collapse



There really wasn't any global firmware ROM. Some sellers on aliexpress were claiming that there was and they could add any language, though with the language change there would always be a 5% English contingent of dialogue on the Y700. This was the experience that I had with my CN Y700 as it was changed to English and there was still 5% of Chinese left on it.

That coupled with that I read somewhere that Lenovo was releasing this as the Lenovo Tab P8 to the rest of the world in the near future, I thought there was some legitimacy to it. But it's all BS.


----------



## Alexander_orlov (Sep 18, 2022)

Y700 will official CrDroid?


----------



## FIERA03 (Sep 21, 2022)

Alexander_orlov said:


> Y700 will official CrDroid?

Click to collapse



For crDroid's GSI to become Official, perhaps the current developer, Mr.Nazim, needs to apply to crDroid. Even if he does, that would be when Android version reaches 13.
I am not good at English, so I apologize if this is not the intent of your question. m(_ _)m


----------



## FIERA03 (Sep 21, 2022)

By the way, I would like to use ProtonAOSP (Because I want to use the Sandboxed Google Play Layer). But once installed and restarted, the settings app crashes and cannot run properly.
Should I report this to the developers Telegram?


----------



## Alexander_orlov (Sep 22, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> For crDroid's GSI to become Official, perhaps the current developer, Mr.Nazim, needs to apply to crDroid. Even if he does, that would be when Android version reaches 13.
> I am not good at English, so I apologize if this is not the intent of your question. m(_ _)m

Click to collapse



Oke , thx


----------



## dbjungle (Sep 22, 2022)

I have the Pixel Experience 12L GSI on my Realme Q3 Pro and the dock doesn't scale properly.  I don't know that I would want a GSI on a tablet if that's the case.  The main reason I don't custom ROM flash yet is that I haven't seen a way to get back to stock without flashing a dump.  I'd ideally like to be able to download the fastboot ROM from Lenovo if possible.  I have a Lenovo Xiaoxin Pad Pro 2021 coming tomorrow and I'll probably treat it the same.


----------



## dbjungle (Sep 24, 2022)

Anyone know where to find the official drivers from Lenovo?  Something weird happened with my Y700 and I can't connect USB debugging on my primary computer.  Works fine from a different laptop.

EDIT:  Nevermind, it's fine.  My 2 Lenovo tablets just don't like the USB port on my PC.  One of them is fine with my USB-PD chargers, but the Legion Y700 does not like my USB-PD chargers.


----------



## gogitossj (Sep 25, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> For crDroid's GSI to become Official, perhaps the current developer, Mr.Nazim, needs to apply to crDroid. Even if he does, that would be when Android version reaches 13.
> I am not good at English, so I apologize if this is not the intent of your question. m(_ _)m

Click to collapse



Does OTA works for y700 with CrDroid GSI?


----------



## Rstment ^m^ (Sep 27, 2022)

jianglai said:


> I don't think you can return to stock ever? The unlock site says that unlocking is irreversible, meaning you cannot relock the bootloader. Can you install the stock ROM with an unlocked bootloader?
> 
> Also, note that some company (mine for example) requires a locked bootloader to enable Work Profile. If you are in the same boot, even if you flash a ROM that supports Work Profile, it will still not work, unfortunately.

Click to collapse



Since when is unlocked boot loader an issue when setting up a work profile lol


elm0nch said:


> Other issue I'm having trouble with is the accessibility authorization for apps, like Automate, Control Rotation, etc... It gets revoked  automatically from time to time, and every reboot.
> Any idea how to force this to never get revoked?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Your apps are getting killed by stock ****ui. Add the apps to every possible exclusion list and just pray , lot's of time they'll get killed regardless - what you can do is setup accessibility shortcuts. ( Hold volume up/down and the menu appears letting you enable / disable accessibility )


----------



## Trafford Devil (Sep 28, 2022)

Can you retain Dolby Vision and Atmos on other ROMs?


----------



## jianglai (Oct 1, 2022)

Rstment ^m^ said:


> Since when is unlocked boot loader an issue when setting up a work profile lol
> 
> Your apps are getting killed by stock ****ui. Add the apps to every possible exclusion list and just pray , lot's of time they'll get killed regardless - what you can do is setup accessibility shortcuts. ( Hold volume up/down and the menu appears letting you enable / disable accessibility )

Click to collapse



My work requires unlocked bootloader when setting up work profile. Not sure what is funny about that. Just as it requires an unjailbroken iPhone to access work emails and such.


----------



## gogitossj (Oct 3, 2022)

Is there a way to backup the stock OS/get back to stock after flashing a GSI?


----------



## Kajman (Oct 3, 2022)

Anyone uses Nova Launcher? Any problems with it on Y700?


----------



## gogitossj (Oct 4, 2022)

Anyone using a GSI and found their back gesture haptic gone after a reboot or after a while? I tried CrDroird 8.9 A12.1,  Spark, Arrow, Pixel Experience A13. So it's not the Android version. They all behave the same. Factory reset get it back then it'll be gone again.


----------



## Jockolo (Oct 7, 2022)

Kajman said:


> Anyone uses Nova Launcher? Any problems with it on Y700?

Click to collapse



I use Nova Launcher on my Y700. It works fine. You just need to make sure it has the right permissions. Also, the gestures get close to over lapping between Nova and the ones the Y700 use. I use the Google Companion App with Nova as well. It works as expected.


----------



## puppettestpilot (Oct 8, 2022)

swieder711 said:


> I want a Y700 to replace my Tab 4 8 plus with 4/64 memory. My Tab run TWRP and  Lineage. Hopefully the Y700 will have the same one day.
> 
> Very interested in the video out support on the USB-c port.

Click to collapse



Video out on USB: YES.


----------



## Kajman (Oct 8, 2022)

Jockolo said:


> I use Nova Launcher on my Y700. It works fine. You just need to make sure it has the right permissions. Also, the gestures get close to over lapping between Nova and the ones the Y700 use. I use the Google Companion App with Nova as well. It works as expected.

Click to collapse



Do you have maybe idea how to use those nice lenovo icons in nova launcher?


----------



## Kajman (Oct 10, 2022)

Giztop has great promo for Y700, f*#ck 1 month after I bought mine   :
"Big Sale Of The 8-inch Best Android Gaming Tablet 





Coupon code: *Y70050*.
There is a total *$150 discount* with this coupon code, only *$349* to grab this 8-inch gaming tablet"


----------



## Alexander_orlov (Oct 11, 2022)

Where can download ROM 13.1.541 ST for Y700 Tablet?


----------



## Alexander_orlov (Oct 12, 2022)

Guys, the tablet is EDL, it will hang after a flashing failure, how to get out of it without disassembling the tablet? (


----------



## Joncka (Oct 15, 2022)

Hi guys, I've run into some trouble with my Y700. I flashed the crDroid ROM, all went well, and I was happy.
A few days later, I thought I'd also install Magisk so I could get rid of the white navbar pill via a module. So I downloaded the app, downloaded firmware for the tablet (TB-9707F_CN_OPEN_USER_Q00235.1_R_ZUI_13.0.586_ST_220222_qpst).

Flashed the Magisk modified boot.img onto the tablet, and it started saying "System UI isn't responding". So no Wifi, I haven't checked what else is missing. Magisk installed, though.
Tried flashing the unmodified boot.img from the downloaded firmware - no luck, same problem. Did a wipe/factory settings, re-flashed the system.img from crDroid, no results.

So I thought I'd try and use QFIL, it says no ports detected, doesn't matter which bootloader I'm in, I don't get the Qualcomm port in device manager, only ADB interface or Bootloader interface when in fastboot.
I have not tried QPST yet, don't know how I should proceed.

Any ideas? I would be extremely happy if I could get it to factory reset at any version of stock ROM, and then just flash crDroid again and be happy without trying Magisk or rooting.
I've not tried TWRP (I saw it supports Android 12 now) because I don't feel I'm familiar enough with Android, and don't want to risk anything else.

I can see the device from ADB and fastboot, so I can still control it from my PC.

Otherwise, love the tablet, but you'll want to switch to other than stock if you want to use it as a "traditional" tablet, with background apps and so on.

EDIT: switched mode to edl, found port on QFIL, configured as bLoodYHandZ04 example, did the flash, success, but tablet is now in boot loop, and I cannot access adb, only fastboot commands, and I don't think you can boot to edl through fastboot? 
Tried the "fastboot oem edl", did not work...


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Oct 17, 2022)

Joncka said:


> Hi guys, I've run into some trouble with my Y700. I flashed the crDroid ROM, all went well, and I was happy.
> A few days later, I thought I'd also install Magisk so I could get rid of the white navbar pill via a module. So I downloaded the app, downloaded firmware for the tablet (TB-9707F_CN_OPEN_USER_Q00235.1_R_ZUI_13.0.586_ST_220222_qpst).
> 
> Flashed the Magisk modified boot.img onto the tablet, and it started saying "System UI isn't responding". So no Wifi, I haven't checked what else is missing. Magisk installed, though.
> ...

Click to collapse



After doing the QFIL flash,  extract the boot.img of the default firmware (TB-9707F_CN_OPEN_USER_Q00235.1_R_ZUI_13.0.586_ST_220222_qpst)

COMMAND: `fastboot flash boot xxx(location of your extracted boot.img)xxx`

Then flash it on fastboot. It should let you boot again to your tablet rom.
Not sure why that always happen but reflashing stock boot.img should always fix that bootloop after a QFIL flash.


----------



## electric_chook (Oct 17, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> New update 13.1.578
> - Update security patch
> - Fix occasional game interruption touch, roulette repositioning or skill can't be clicked
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried updating via SD card and got this message. Any ideas? Cheers.
Edit: I worked it out. I needed to place the update zip in the root of the main storage and NOT the SD card like the error message stated. Hmmm.


----------



## Joncka (Oct 17, 2022)

Yes, I did flash the boot.img from the default firmware. Atleast I thought I did, I just tried it, and got this from CMD:

*C:\adb>fastboot devices
HA1PPWS5        fastboot

C:\adb>fastboot flash boot C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\boot.img
target reported max download size of 268435456 bytes
sending 'boot' (98304 KB)...
OKAY [  4.073s]
writing 'boot'...
FAILED (remote: No such file or directory)
finished. total time: 4.088s*

I could flash it from the bootloader menu, however. Finished with no luck.

Does the QFIL store the log of the flashing? Might have been some error or so I didn't catch. But it did what it should, and reset the tablet after the flashing was complete...


EDIT: Can't enter Recovery mode, boot takes me straight to bootloader menu now. With fastboot access.


----------



## Alexander_orlov (Oct 18, 2022)

Alexander_orlov said:


> Guys, the tablet is EDL, it will hang after a flashing failure, how to get out of it without disassembling the tablet? (

Click to collapse



UPD: 10/14/2022 I sent my tablet in China, there is an authorized Lenovo service center. Agreed with support. First time sent...

The problem does not turn on after the EDL firmware (the Qualcomm bootloader has fallen), a flashing is required through the JTAG UFS programmer, the price is about 180 yuan (service + delivery in Russia)


----------



## kingwai92 (Oct 18, 2022)

i managed to flash gsi rom on this device, and i have particular one game which crash immediately after launch, how can i fix it? 

also i have downloaded genshin impact, i am able to see the splash screen as well as i can download the content, but it just stuck at inifinite verification process and downloading and it wont let me get into the game, anyone somehow encounter these issue, please enlighten me, tks!


----------



## bLoodYHandZ04 (Oct 18, 2022)

Joncka said:


> Yes, I did flash the boot.img from the default firmware. Atleast I thought I did, I just tried it, and got this from CMD:
> 
> *C:\adb>fastboot devices
> HA1PPWS5        fastboot
> ...

Click to collapse



You might want to retry QFIL, since it should have your boot partition available if everything was completed without any hitch


----------



## Joncka (Oct 18, 2022)

bLoodYHandZ04 said:


> You might want to retry QFIL, since it should have your boot partition available if everything was completed without any hitch

Click to collapse



Thank you for the tip, but I can't do that since I can't enter EDL mode which is needed for QFIL...
I can turn the tablet off when I'm not connected to a PC, but if I have USB cable connected, it just keeps booting to bootloader...
I'll try turning it completely off and booting by holding Vol +, Vol - and power when I get home, works for some models it seems, but no luck so far on this one.

I'm currently looking around for someone who can help solve this, be it locally hands-on, or by guiding me by web for example...
I'd much rather pay the service/repair cost than order a new one...


----------



## swieder711 (Oct 18, 2022)

Joncka said:


> Thank you for the tip, but I can't do that since I can't enter EDL mode which is needed for QFIL...
> I can turn the tablet off when I'm not connected to a PC, but if I have USB cable connected, it just keeps booting to bootloader...
> I'll try turning it completely off and booting by holding Vol +, Vol - and power when I get home, works for some models it seems, but no luck so far on this one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have TWRP installed thenand using Advanced/Terminal I typed "Reboot _EDL_" which got me in into Emergency Download (_EDL_) mode.


----------



## Joncka (Oct 18, 2022)

swieder711 said:


> If you have TWRP installed thenand using Advanced/Terminal I typed "Reboot _EDL_" which got me in into Emergency Download (_EDL_) mode.

Click to collapse



Can't install TWRP using flashboot command (fastboot flash recovery twrp.img) I have the .img file in the same folder I opened CMD in.
It sends the file, says "finished", but no recovery on tablet, it just reboots into bootloader when I select "Recovery mode"...

I just ordered an EDL cable, a special USB cable made to force Qualcomm devices into EDL mode by shortening the emergency pins in the unit. Hopefully it will give me another chance at flashing with QFIL/QTPS!
I will report back as soon as it gets here! Thumbs crossed!

This is what QFIL returned in forms of errors, by the way...


----------



## nbk1978 (Oct 19, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> New update 13.1.578
> - Update security patch
> - Fix occasional game interruption touch, roulette repositioning or skill can't be clicked
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it's not working for me. The update file is recognised, install process is running through without errors. After the reboot I'm on the same version. My tablet is brand new with the original stock rom.
Any help would be fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## mickey36736 (Oct 20, 2022)

nbk1978 said:


> Unfortunately it's not working for me. The update file is recognised, install process is running through without errors. After the reboot I'm on the same version. My tablet is brand new with the original stock rom.
> Any help would be fantastic. Thanks.

Click to collapse



You need to install 13.1.570 first








						Legion Y700?
					

I cannot find a sub-forum for this specific tablet, so I thought I'd post it here.  This is a Chinese-only 8-inch tablet with Snapdragon 870 and a 120Hz screen. I would very much like a small form-factor tablet with high refresh rate and this one...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



Then install 578 after


----------



## kingwai92 (Oct 20, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> You need to install 13.1.570 first
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am on the same boat, my firmware is in 13.0.586, and i tried to update via update.zip, it says update complete and prompt me with the reboot option, after reboot it is still in 13.0.586 as if nothing happened.


----------



## kingwai92 (Oct 20, 2022)

kingwai92 said:


> i am on the same boat, my firmware is in 13.0.586, and i tried to update via update.zip, it says update complete and prompt me with the reboot option, after reboot it is still in 13.0.586 as if nothing happened.

Click to collapse



PS i used update.zip for 13.0.586 to 13.1.530 found on chinese thinkpad bbs forum


----------



## nbk1978 (Oct 20, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> You need to install 13.1.570 first
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! That solved it for me.


----------



## LisaMaria (Oct 20, 2022)

So I flashed crdroid and now my wifi and Bluetooth won't work. Is there something else I need to flash this? Please save me


----------



## kingwai92 (Oct 21, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> So I flashed crdroid and now my wifi and Bluetooth won't work. Is there something else I need to flash this? Please save me

Click to collapse



you may have flashed boot.img with unmatched version
i had also encountered this issue before, and solved by reverting back to 13.0.586


----------



## LisaMaria (Oct 21, 2022)

kingwai92 said:


> you may have flashed boot.img with unmatched version
> i had also encountered this issue before, and solved by reverting back to 13.0.586

Click to collapse



Have tired many times on that qilf or whatever it's called software and it always ends with a fail have been trying to go to og software for days.


----------



## kingwai92 (Oct 21, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> Have tired many times on that qilf or whatever it's called software and it always ends with a fail have been trying to go to og software for days.

Click to collapse



i had issue with qfil too, i had put mine into the mode where it still have screen turned on while displaying black, my pc could detect the 9008 port but unable to communicate with it. The correct download mode should have black screen + NO led backlit, you can only download in this mode, you can put the device in download mode by completely turning it off, and then press vol+ while you connect it to pc, and you will hear windows notification sound with the screen still turned completely off.


----------



## FIERA03 (Oct 22, 2022)

Just to be sure, are you using a Ryzen PC?
It seems that qfil can only be used with Intel CPU's or it will cause problems.
I pulled out my old zenbook for this.


----------



## Joncka (Oct 22, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> Have tired many times on that qilf or whatever it's called software and it always ends with a fail have been trying to go to og software for days.

Click to collapse



Start by turning off your tablet, and remove USB cable if connected. 
Or are you in a boot loop? 

Do you have the stock ROM downloaded? 
Download QTPS if you haven't already. 
Move your extracted ROM files into the "bin" folder where QTPS was installed. 
Run QFIL from that folder, it installs with QTPS. Version 2.0.3.5 of QFIL worked for me yesterday. 

Also make sure you try different USB cables, here it can actually make a difference, also try USB 2.0 port. 

Have you configured QFIL to use "ufs" device type? 
All you should need to change in QFIL config is device type and that it should reset after download. 

Select "flat build", load firehose_ddr.elf as programmer. 

Press Load XML in Qfil. 
Select ALL of the rawprogram files. Hit OK. 
Next, select ALL of the patch files. 

Now connect your tablet.
Press VolUp + Power button at the same time until you hear the PC recognizing the tablet as a Qualcomm device. 
You should now be in EDL mode, tablet screen should be off. 

In QFIL, select the correct port, Qualcomm 9008, if not already recognized. 
Then press Download. 

It is important you've set up QFIL before you are ready to flash the tablet, since it only stays in flashable EDL-mode for a short while.


----------



## LisaMaria (Oct 22, 2022)

Joncka said:


> Start by turning off your tablet, and remove USB cable if connected.
> Or are you in a boot loop?
> 
> Do you have the stock ROM downloaded?
> ...

Click to collapse



You my freind are an angel for typing all this out for me and i got it!!! thanks so much hope this helps others as well. i was not moving the extracted rom into the folder correctly and also only elecing the pactch 0 cause i didnt know which one to pick. doiiii. theres always a learning curve with new devices to get these things rooted but once it is its flawless. so i got it booted now up and running so now i can reflash crdroid/ this tabby is now too good to be true! for those annoyed with the lack of sim (always gotta be something) i recomed just using pdanet from your phone so your carier doesnt limit you.


----------



## Joncka (Oct 23, 2022)

*Bricked Lenovo Y700? Follow this guide.*


Windows guide, might work for other aswell.

I finally solved my problem with my Lenovo Y700 tablet being stuck in bootloop mode due to trying to flash Magisk boot with a mismatched firmware version. This resulted in the UI constantly crashing, and I could not connect to Wi-Fi, and other problems...
I tried flashing back to stock with QFIL, which put the device in a bootloop. I will explain why later on.

I also lost recovery mode due to trying to solve the problem, and now I was stuck with either showing the bootloader screen, or restarting the tablet, which brought me back to the bootloader.

So the tablet was now genuinely useless. This is what I did to bring back the stock ROM and later flash to crDroid 8.10.
Flashing boot.img, system.img or recovery.img was no luck.

First off, there is no need to have unlocked "USB debugging" before your tablet bricked.
Second, you don't need to have your "sn.img" file from Lenovo, you can unlock the bootloader using fastboot commands.
Fastboot commands works on the bootloader screen, without having ADB connection.

Start by downloading these four files:
Platform tools r33.0.2
QPST_2.7.496
Qualcomm_USB_Driver_v1.0
Lenovo Y700 tablet stock ROM


We'll start by unlocking your bootloader. You can do this from the bootloader screen. If you for some reason can enter recovery mode, enter fastboot.

1. Connect your tablet to your PC.

2. Open a terminal windows in the ADB folder. On Windows 11 this can be done by right-clicking inside the ADB folder and select "Open in terminal". If you don't have that option, try Shift + Right-click. If that doesn't work, you can always start the terminal by pressing Win + R, and type in "cmd" without citations. Now you have to navigate to your ADB folder by typing 
	
	



```
cd (here you'll type in the location of your ADB folder)
```
Without the brackets.

3. When located, type in 
	
	



```
fastboot devices
```
You should see your tablet in the list.
If not, try using another cable or USB port on your PC.

4. Now type in 
	
	



```
fastboot oem unlock-go
```
Restart your tablet, and it should now say "unlocked" under "DEVICE STATE" in the bootloader.

5. Now you can start by installing the programs on your PC, QTPS, Qualcomm driver and platform tools.

6. Extract *ALL* files from your stock ROM to the "bin" folder in QTPS location (usually C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST).
This will help with Sahara errors in QFIL.

7. Open QFIL from your QTPS bin folder, it installs with QTPS. Don't worry if it shows "No Port Available", we'll get to that. Your configuration should look like this:






Your main window should look like this:





Don't worry about the "status" window.

Hit "browse" in the "Programmer Path" window, and navigate to your QTPS bin folder. Select "prog_firehose_ddr.elf"
Hit "Load XML", and navigate to your QTPS bin folder. Now, select *ALL* of the "rawprogram" files (my first mistake, I only selected the "rawprogram_unsparse0.xml" file on first flash)

In the next window, select *ALL *of the "patch" files (my second mistake, I only selected the "patch0.xml file" on first flash).
Without doing this, you will only flash a portion of the ROM, and not all of the partitions needed.

8. Now it's time to reboot you tablet into EDL mode to be able to flash. Start your tablet by pressing VolUp + Power button.
If you can't turn off your tablet when connected to PC, just select "Power off", and just hold the VolUp button as soon as the device vibrates and reboots, keep holding until the screen flickers and turns off.

9. Now QFIL should detect the Qualcomm 9008 port. If not, hit "Select Port" and select the Qualcomm 9008 port.

10. Hit the now available "Download" button, and the flashing should begin. Allow it to run its course, and it should reboot the tablet when done. Might take a while.

If flashing won't start properly, you might have waited too long between entering EDL mode and hitting the "Download" button.
If so, disconnect your device, which might now be "dead". 
Don't worry, you can fix this be holding VolUp + VolDown + Power button for a long time, say about a minute to be sure. Release the Volume keys some second before releasing the Power button. 
Hit the power button again, and the tablet should boot to bootloader screen again. 
Repeat the steps to enter EDL mode, and now hit the "Download" button in QFIL when it becomes available, don't wait too long.

*You're done! *​I recommend opening "Settings", enable "Developer" option, by pressing the "Build number" on the "About tablet" screen repeatedly until a pop-up appears saying "You are now a developer".
Open "Developer options" and hit "Enable USB debugging", it will allow you to run ADB commands from your platform tools folder.
If you want, you can again open the terminal in the platform tools folder and type 
	
	



```
adb devices
```
It should now show your device in the list.

Now you can uncheck the "OEM unlocking" in the "Developer options" which should let you get OTA updates when available.

There are plenty of guides on how to flash different GSI's like crDroid, so I won't cover that here.

Enjoy your tablet!


----------



## LisaMaria (Oct 24, 2022)

Joncka said:


> Windows guide, might work for other aswell.
> 
> I finally solved my problem with my Lenovo Y700 tablet being stuck in bootloop mode due to trying to flash Magisk boot with a mismatched firmware version. This resulted in the UI constantly crashing, and I could not connect to Wi-Fi, and other problems...
> I tried flashing back to stock with QFIL, which put the device in a bootloop. I will explain why later on.
> ...

Click to collapse



im just so happy my tab has wifi bluetooth rooted on custom software again!! Wish crdroid rom are you using? the one i have is androild 11 . do they have 12 and would that work the same or am i gonna break the thing again lol


----------



## Joncka (Oct 24, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> im just so happy my tab has wifi bluetooth rooted on custom software again!! Wish crdroid rom are you using? the one i have is androild 11 . do they have 12 and would that work the same or am i gonna break the thing again lol

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it =) .

And yes, I'm currently running the latest 8.10 crDroid version, which is based on Android 12.
Only thing I've noticed so far in that I can't connect Wallpaper Engine to my PC via Wi-Fi for some reason, might be a bug with the desktop version also.

I'm having no trouble at all with controlling my PC via Spotify, though, and full Wi-Fi support, so I'm happy.

EDIT: I'm not rooted by the way, so I'm afraid I can't answer that, but I feel like that depends more on your firmware (ZUI) version rather than GSI.


----------



## STHellRaiser (Oct 25, 2022)

gonzothewicked said:


> There really wasn't any global firmware ROM. Some sellers on aliexpress were claiming that there was and they could add any language, though with the language change there would always be a 5% English contingent of dialogue on the Y700. This was the experience that I had with my CN Y700 as it was changed to English and there was still 5% of Chinese left on it.
> 
> That coupled with that I read somewhere that Lenovo was releasing this as the Lenovo Tab P8 to the rest of the world in the near future, I thought there was some legitimacy to it. But it's all BS.

Click to collapse



So i got the y700 with the "Global Rom" from ali express. £420.
Absolutely impressed with the tab and its perfect size. 

But the "Global Rom" version......... isn't the as good from first looks, it doesn't contain legion assistant features, actually comes up saying this feature isn't installed when in legion wiki...
And also the slide button doesn't work (can't remember what was ment to do, I think its to do with legion features tho, prob why doesn't do anything)

So as for which rom they have flashed I've no idea, shows on Google as lenovo tab p8....

So now had this tablet 48h and contemplating whether worth putting stock rom back on for legion features, as i plan to use it for gaming.... Kinda bummer not having them...is it worth it? Or is it to much hassle? Bootloader came unloaded already since been flashed which obv save bit hassle arghhhh......


----------



## gonzothewicked (Oct 25, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> So i got the y700 with the "Global Rom" from ali express. £420.
> Absolutely impressed with the tab and its perfect size.
> 
> But the "Global Rom" version......... isn't the as good from first looks, it doesn't contain legion assistant features, actually comes up saying this feature isn't installed when in legion wiki...
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure which Legion features are missing that you mean. Like the gaming Beast mode menu top-down slider? That only appears in games, and sometimes it doesn’t for little or old games.

As for the custom switch, it has these values in the settings for mine. The auto-rotate is a nice feature, though kind of a waste for a hardware switch. 

I don’t think there really is a “global rom” just a rom that has been customised and then flashed onto a new device.


----------



## STHellRaiser (Oct 26, 2022)

gonzothewicked said:


> Not sure which Legion features are missing that you mean. Like the gaming Beast mode menu top-down slider? That only appears in games, and sometimes it doesn’t for little or old games.
> 
> As for the custom switch, it has these values in the settings for mine. The auto-rotate is a nice feature, though kind of a waste for a hardware switch.
> 
> I don’t think there really is a “global rom” just a rom that has been customised and then flashed onto a new device.

Click to collapse



Yes the top down slider for beast mode & the gaming assistant that shows all games installed, none of these features are on the "Global Rom" version from ali express.... It deos seem like any actual legion feature are not available..... Stock rom from ali express seems like better option


----------



## gonzothewicked (Oct 26, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> Yes the top down slider for beast mode & the gaming assistant that shows all games installed, none of these features are on the "Global Rom" version from ali express.... It deos seem like any actual legion feature are not available..... Stock rom from ali express seems like better option

Click to collapse



Yeah that part is in Chinese for me.
Check the slider option to see if it’s assigned the game info. 
Try a game like rocket league side swipe to kick off the menu. 

You might be able to download these apps from the legion store. 
Otherwise you can flash the global rom and change the language and note the bits that won’t change language.


----------



## Xout (Oct 27, 2022)

Good afternoon.
And if earlier updates for the stock firmware, otherwise 13.1.570 and 13.1.578 are not installed on 13.0.586_ST


----------



## STHellRaiser (Oct 27, 2022)

gonzothewicked said:


> Yeah that part is in Chinese for me.
> Check the slider option to see if it’s assigned the game info.
> Try a game like rocket league side swipe to kick off the menu.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slider does nothing unfortunately
Ive tried few different games no legion realm or assistant installed seems.
Legion store?? Tried to google them seems there not basic apks that are just available.

So far i dont recommended the "Gobal Rom" if plan to use this for gaming...
Having features in Chinese is better than not having them....


----------



## urbanra5cal (Oct 29, 2022)

Does anyone know how to remove the "intrusive" space after the apostrophes?  Like "he' s"   "we' re" "aren' t",  etc.


----------



## sidewinder_x5 (Oct 30, 2022)

hey all, looking to get a y700 for media use (reading ebooks and plex streaming mainly) and had a few questions.

1. best place to buy from in the US? looking at both giztop and aliexpress
2. i plan on updating to latest zui version and then unlock bl/root as per instructions and installing a GSI rom. are there any that play well with the smart cover case thing? 
3. any GSI rom recs? really looking for stability and a good battery life. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## LisaMaria (Oct 30, 2022)

Anyone get their hands on the ultimate edition. that blue and white back is so pretty! Ill never get it tho cause i have this and would be impossible to exchange it i bet


----------



## LisaMaria (Oct 31, 2022)

dp


----------



## STHellRaiser (Oct 31, 2022)

So ive noticed that i everyday i keep losing my live wallpaper background..... anyone else having this issue?
Thinking this possible something to do with the "global rom" version from AliExpress.

Still contemplating installing another either stock rom or crdroid rom,
what advantage does crdroid have over stock rom apart from being android 12 based?

Also wondering what ST at end of firmware is...seen a few people mention 13.0.586 but never ST at the end...


----------



## LisaMaria (Nov 1, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> So ive noticed that i everyday i keep losing my live wallpaper background..... anyone else having this issue?
> Thinking this possible something to do with the "global rom" version from AliExpress.
> 
> Still contemplating installing another either stock rom or crdroid rom,
> ...

Click to collapse



just do it. crdroid is so smooth and the random chineese is annoying. it runs like butter on crdroid and i tried a bunch of them. its fun to expiriment but you can always go back to the beginning with the guide above


----------



## seeayesix (Nov 1, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> So ive noticed that i everyday i keep losing my live wallpaper background..... anyone else having this issue?
> Thinking this possible something to do with the "global rom" version from AliExpress.
> 
> Still contemplating installing another either stock rom or crdroid rom,
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got an 8/128 model bought from Giztop and its running ZUI 13.1.578 ST. It was delivered with google services installed, if that helps.


----------



## Xout (Nov 2, 2022)

seeayesix​You can dump this firmware ZUI 13.1.578 ST.
Much needed for experiments.


----------



## seeayesix (Nov 2, 2022)

Xout said:


> seeayesix
> You can dump this firmware ZUI 13.1.578 ST.
> Much needed for experiments.

Click to collapse



Sure I could, l don't know how to do it though?


----------



## Xout (Nov 2, 2022)

@seeayesix
Use the Rescue and Smart Assistant app to make a backup. Personal applications are not interesting, but the system is even very necessary. You can still try to do it from recovery, but I don’t remember if there is such a column or not.


----------



## seeayesix (Nov 2, 2022)

Xout said:


> @seeayesix
> Use the Rescue and Smart Assistant app to make a backup. Personal applications are not interesting, but the system is even very necessary. You can still try to do it from recovery, but I don’t remember if there is such a column or not.

Click to collapse



No option to backup the system in Rescue and Smart Assistant, it only backups contacts and media.


----------



## Xout (Nov 3, 2022)

Try in "Rescue and Smart Assistant" in recovery mode to download the firmware. I wonder what is downloading.
In Russia, the program practically does not work ...


----------



## seeayesix (Nov 3, 2022)

Xout said:


> Try in "Rescue and Smart Assistant" in recovery mode to download the firmware. I wonder what is downloading.
> In Russia, the program practically does not work ...

Click to collapse



Doubt it will work but I'll have a second look when I get home in a few hours.

Update: Can't find any option to dump the firmware, sorry.


----------



## Joncka (Nov 3, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> So ive noticed that i everyday i keep losing my live wallpaper background..... anyone else having this issue?
> Thinking this possible something to do with the "global rom" version from AliExpress.
> 
> Still contemplating installing another either stock rom or crdroid rom,
> ...

Click to collapse



The stock ROM of this tablet doesn't allow apps running in the background. That is why you lose your wallpaper, since it's an app running the wallpaper service. It works as long as you don't close the app, for example by closing all open apps via "Recents".
It's a good way to keep your system clean and running as fast as possible, and I guess it's implemented as this is a "gaming tablet" not a "normal" tablet. 
I would however like be able to choose how the tablet behaves regarding this, but I couldn't get my wallpaper service running as a background app regarding what battery/power optimization settings I did...

By flashing to crDroid, your tablet will run more like a "normal" one. It will act like a standard tablet, more like your Samsung/Huawei/Sony tablet would, with probably even more customization. 
You'll be able to run background apps, and do plenty more customizations, with the loss of the gaming-specific apps and tweaks Lenovo put in the stock ROM.

The tablet can easily handle this type of task, even though stock ROM is more optimized.


----------



## DEEPDISH2K21 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hello folks!

Noob question here.

Which is better, buy a factory sealed unit (Chinese Rom) or one with "Global Rom"? I’ll buy from the Lenovo store on AliExpress.

Just need it to work in English and have google services support.

I apologize for the question, I haven't used an Android device at least 10+ years. I have never had an android tablet (I currently have an iPad PRO 12.9) but now I need a smaller tablet.

Thanks!


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 4, 2022)

DEEPDISH2K21 said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Noob question here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From my personal experience, (see my above/previous messages) i recommend the factory sealed. Wish i had now.


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 4, 2022)

So question for folks with crdroid.....

Is there an option for the Battery Protection Mode and Dual WAN Wifi? 
As i plan to use this tablet plugged in most the time, and the feature from Lenovo is a really good one.
But also the dual wifi feature i find really interesting and works amazing with my subpar router and signal if feature stops turning its self off every so often


----------



## Ash_Knight (Nov 4, 2022)

DEEPDISH2K21 said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Noob question here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



factory sealed is perfectly fine, it has english and google services right from the box. All you need is enabling them in settings and download google store APK. Also why not consider Ipad mini 6?


----------



## Ash_Knight (Nov 4, 2022)

Has anyone tried Lenovo active pen with it? Everybody was telling me it is not supported, but a Lenovo pen menu appeared in the settings with latest update and now I am totally confused


----------



## DEEPDISH2K21 (Nov 4, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> From my personal experience, (see my above/previous messages) i recommend the factory sealed. Wish i had now.

Click to collapse



I see you're having problems with the "global rom", I'm going to buy a factory sealed one so thank you very much!


Ash_Knight said:


> factory sealed is perfectly fine, it has english and google services right from the box. All you need is enabling them in settings and download google store APK. Also why not consider Ipad mini 6?

Click to collapse



I like iPad OS a lot, but I want to try an android tablet. This Apple thing only transmitting the AAC codec over bluetooth drives me crazy. Does anyone know if the Legion Y700 can transmit LDAC through bluetooth?

Another reason is the price, in my country (Brazil) an iPad Mini 6 256GB LTE costs something around $1670 (crazy lol), and the Y700 12GB + 256GB is now going for $360 (Ali).

Thanks Folks


----------



## Ash_Knight (Nov 4, 2022)

DEEPDISH2K21 said:


> I see you're having problems with the "global rom", I'm going to buy a factory sealed one so thank you very much!
> 
> I like iPad OS a lot, but I want to try an android tablet. This Apple thing only transmitting the AAC codec over bluetooth drives me crazy. Does anyone know if the Legion Y700 can transmit LDAC through bluetooth?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note that legion y700 don't have Lte. In my country Ipad mini 6 cost about $500 for 64gb version which is roughly the same price I paid for my y700


----------



## DEEPDISH2K21 (Nov 4, 2022)

Ash_Knight said:


> Note that legion y700 don't have Lte. In my country Ipad mini 6 cost about $500 for 64gb version which is roughly the same price I paid for my y700

Click to collapse



Thanks friend for confirming that Y700 can transmit LDAC, I have many iems and some BT dap/dac like Fiio BTR7 and ifi go blue. That will be excellent.

I wish it had LTE, but it's not essential for me (on this tablet), I'll use it more on plane trips to listen music and play games.

End of the year I'll be in the US, at best the iPad 6 mini 256gb WiFi + Cellular costs $870 (NY taxes). $360 vs $870. Is iPad worth that difference?


Edit: As the iPad Mini 6 is available in LTE, I would only buy in this configuration. But I don't think it's worth that difference for the use I'm going to make. For heavier things I already have an iPad Pro LTE.

Edit 2: Did anyone buy from Lenovo's official Aliexpress store and received it really sealed? Their answers are very vague and they want to push the fake "Global Rom" anyway. I'm starting to think these open units should be renewed or refurbished.


----------



## urbanra5cal (Nov 6, 2022)

Ash_Knight said:


> Note that legion y700 don't have Lte. In my country Ipad mini 6 cost about $500 for 64gb version which is roughly the same price I paid for my y700

Click to collapse



Hello, how did you get zui 14.0.197? I'm still on version 13.x.x.x


Ash_Knight said:


> Note that legion y700 don't  have Lte. In my country Ipad mini 6 cost about $500 for 64gb version which is roughly the same price I paid for my y700

Click to collapse


----------



## Joncka (Nov 6, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> So question for folks with crdroid.....
> 
> Is there an option for the Battery Protection Mode and Dual WAN Wifi?
> As i plan to use this tablet plugged in most the time, and the feature from Lenovo is a really good one.
> But also the dual wifi feature i find really interesting and works amazing with my subpar router and signal if feature stops turning its self off every so often

Click to collapse



crDroid has a "Battery Saver" mode, which only charges the device to 90%. 
If the battery maker for these devices is decent, they won't let the 100% indicator really mean 100%, many manufacturers make some sort of buffer between 80-95% will display as max charge, I don't know the status in this case, though.
I fully understand your concern, I think every device would have like a "I've noticed you've had the charger plugged in for X amount of days. Would you like me to turn on Battery protection mode?"sort of pop-up...

What do you mean by Dual Wi-Fi? That the device automatically connects to another WAN if the current one dies?
Yes, it does, if you've added more than one WAN, and the "Connect automatically" is checked for each of those networks, it auto-switches if one should turn off.

On a side-note, I've noticed you having problems with some Legion features missing and whatnot.
If you want to keep the stock OS, you can always install the stock ROM that's available for this device, that will get rid of the weird OS you currently have installed, and you will have access to the standard Legion features as if the device came from the factory.

Good luck, hope this answer will give you something useful.


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 6, 2022)

Joncka said:


> crDroid has a "Battery Saver" mode, which only charges the device to 90%.
> If the battery maker for these devices is decent, they won't let the 100% indicator really mean 100%, many manufacturers make some sort of buffer between 80-95% will display as max charge, I don't know the status in this case, though.
> I fully understand your concern, I think every device would have like a "I've noticed you've had the charger plugged in for X amount of days. Would you like me to turn on Battery protection mode?"sort of pop-up...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for that response. 

But yes i wasnt sure if crdroid offered some sort of battery protection in the software. As ive seen damage of a blown battery from continuous overcharging before. 

For dual wan see the attached picture. 
As youll see it connects both 2.4 &5ghz wifi simultaneously so if the 5ghz drops due the signal issues it backed up with 2.4, which is really useful as it stops reconnects in game.
Is was wondering if there was anything like this available in cr droid aswell?

As for these features as prob only 2 original lenovo ones i have on here with this rom. 
Because i had the legion phone, i know some of the basic legion features from it. But this rom is like a stepdown from both stock and crdroid.
So now its just deciding which one to put back on to it. What u know...or something new....

Havnt flashed device since sony experia years, so i know issue that could come with doing this aswell arghhhh....


----------



## Joncka (Nov 6, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> Thank you for that response.
> 
> But yes i wasnt sure if crdroid offered some sort of battery protection in the software. As ive seen damage of a blown battery from continuous overcharging before.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, I see... It has what's called "Adaptive Connectivity", which should keep you at 4G/5G for things like gaming, and step down to 2.4GHz when that bandwidth is not needed.
The only explanation crDroid gives you there is "Extends battery life and improves device performance by automatically managing your network connections". So I'd assume it does just that.

If you're used to the ZUI/Legion ROM and like it, I say go with that, same if you like to use the tablet for gaming.
If you want a more personally customizable tablet, go with crDroid, or LineageOS or something along those lines, maybe ArrowOS works good as well.
As you probably know, there are plenty of videos for these ROM's, as well as the stock ROM for this device .


----------



## seeayesix (Nov 6, 2022)

urbanra5cal said:


> Hello, how did you get zui 14.0.197? I'm still on version 13.x.x.x

Click to collapse



I found a chinese(?) forum here, seems like a lot of complaints on ZUI14 on the Y700, not sure if we're lucky to not having gotten it on OTA yet?



			联想平板论坛_联想平板评测论坛-联想社区


----------



## mickey36736 (Nov 6, 2022)

seeayesix said:


> I found a chinese(?) forum here, seems like a lot of complaints on ZUI14 on the Y700, not sure if we're lucky to not having gotten it on OTA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 联想平板论坛_联想平板评测论坛-联想社区

Click to collapse



For now only released in China. (Just like Pad pro 2021)

Here is the ZUI 14 OTA link captured 
Must be on 13.1.578 first


			https://mobile-ota-cdn.lenovo.com/firmware/2022101219855345-2631.zip


----------



## urbanra5cal (Nov 7, 2022)

none of these load successfully


----------



## urbanra5cal (Nov 7, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> For now only released in China. (Just like Pad pro 2021)
> 
> Here is the ZUI 14 OTA link captured
> Must be on 13.1.578 first
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on 13.1.578 and it says "update successful" but after a reboot it's still 13.1.578


----------



## seeayesix (Nov 7, 2022)

urbanra5cal said:


> I'm on 13.1.578 and it says "update successful" but after a reboot it's still 13.1.578

Click to collapse



Maybe there's an intermittent patch? I got the same message when I tried to patch from an earlier version of 13.1.570 to 13.1.578?


----------



## Saumer (Nov 7, 2022)

some user says after update y700 to zui14 lenovo pen is useable. they says there is pen menu in system settings app, and palm rejection and pen pressure works..  is this true? I was heard y700 doesnt support any pens

edit : Im using GSI, after flash zui14 vendor Pen works. true.


----------



## malborby (Nov 8, 2022)

Does anyone has a link for 13.1.541?


----------



## malborby (Nov 8, 2022)

Joncka said:


> *Bricked Lenovo Y700? Follow this guide.*
> 
> 
> Windows guide, might work for other aswell.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm unable to do the last part:
"Now you can uncheck the "OEM unlocking" in the "Developer options" which should let you get OTA updates when available."
It stays grayed out for me. Is it really possible to relock bootloader?


----------



## Joncka (Nov 9, 2022)

malborby said:


> I'm unable to do the last part:
> "Now you can uncheck the "OEM unlocking" in the "Developer options" which should let you get OTA updates when available."
> It stays grayed out for me. Is it really possible to relock bootloader?

Click to collapse



Yes, I've seen this. Some people can lock their bootloader via fastboot command 
	
	



```
fastboot oem lock-go
```
With or without the "-go" remark.

For some people, the 
	
	



```
fastboot flashing lock
```
 worked.

And for some, they can't re-lock it, and why that is, I can't really answer, maybe they changed some things during production of these tablets.


----------



## malborby (Nov 9, 2022)

Joncka said:


> Yes, I've seen this. Some people can lock their bootloader via fastboot command
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks @Joncka!! But i have tried those yesterday except for the one with "-go". I don't want to try it for now as i don't want to restore again if it breaks something. 

fastboot oem lock - does not work and seems an unrecognized command. 
fastboot flashing lock - locks the bootloader but makes your device corrupted afterwards. Tried to restore via QFIL but fails. Worked only for me after unlocking the bootloader again. 

Maybe they did really change something on the recent models. Or I'm doing it wrong.. 
I just hope someone continues to share the OTA links or teach us how to find it.


----------



## LisaMaria (Nov 9, 2022)

Ash_Knight said:


> factory sealed is perfectly fine, it has english and google services right from the box. All you need is enabling them in settings and download google store APK. Also why not consider Ipad mini 6?

Click to collapse



maam are you OK? You are on an android hacking site telling us why not just get an ipad 6 mini? lmao. most of us paid a lot of money to get this from china cause they dont sell it here we wanted it so badly. the people here havent wanted an apple device in decades unless im mistaken. And we are aware they exist but can they even block ads? doesnt matter this is about legion y700 which is a spectacular device as is but then we can flash whatever software we want. apple is not gonna let you do that hun.


----------



## kingwai92 (Nov 10, 2022)

i had been unzipping the .xz from gsi rom with the pc software 7zip but always ended up force crash on most of app even after rom successfully installed and got through setup wizard with 0 issue.

Yesterday i was too lazy to connect it to my pc so i decided to test out gsi rom with dsu loader, i have used some .xz extractor found on google play, loaded the .img into dsu loader, and now the gsi rom is suddenly running fine, no more force close / force crash of apps.

this is weird.


----------



## kingwai92 (Nov 10, 2022)

by the way , do anyone know how to implement sRGB mode into gsi rom? i have switched over the color mode inside gsi rom and it does little to nothing...


----------



## tkc6581 (Nov 13, 2022)

How do I get root after OTA?
boot.img of the OTA firmware could not be patched with magisk.


----------



## stokedcrf (Nov 15, 2022)

Does anyone know if any ROMs such as crdroid support "do not validate" certificate option when connecting to enterprise wireless? 

This was something Google removed in android 11 and above, but was wondering if it was put back in any of these roms.

Thanks!


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 16, 2022)

so ive finally getting round to flashing this Y700. and hit first roadblock.
the y700 shows under device manger as just android, so ive tried installing different qualcommon drivers, but still none of them have made my device recognizable under adb, or change the device recognition from android to qualcomm.
Anyone able to point me to correct driver?


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 16, 2022)

so i tried holding volume up and plugging it in, and now i get qualcom device in device manger, but stil adb tools isnt listing it.... any help much appreciated.


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 16, 2022)

well now the device wont turn on....... power button deos nothing no vibration from plugging in to charge. like the screen just blank.
plugging it into windows, windows recongise it still as qualcom, but adb tools desont recongise it just like the above attached screenshot......

issue fixed: was in edl mode which displays no screen, hold power nd volume up for 20 secs to get back to fastboot, but still adb tools not registering any devices. and device mananger just says android still


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 16, 2022)

so this where ive got to now, booted into fastboot, then into recovery mode using the tablet its self.
windows recongise the device, but adb says its unauthorized


----------



## ijuanp03 (Nov 17, 2022)

Ash_Knight said:


> factory sealed is perfectly fine, it has english and google services right from the box. All you need is enabling them in settings and download google store APK. Also why not consider Ipad mini 6?

Click to collapse



On the contra


----------



## ijuanp03 (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi, I'm currently using an iPad Mini 6 and planning to sell it and buy this Legion tablet.
For those who have owned an iPad Mini 6 or any recent iPad, how do you compare the front camera quality?

I sometimes use my iPad for video calls and the center stage feature (having a very wide field of view) is something I will miss.


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 18, 2022)

any one able help on why its falling to flash??????

C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\platform-tools>fastboot flash system C:\Users\Admin\Downloads\crDroid-9.0-arm64_bgN-Unofficial.img
Resizing 'system_a'                                OKAY [  0.005s]
error: write_sparse_skip_chunk: don't care size 951510232 is not a multiple of the block size 4096
error: write_sparse_skip_chunk: don't care size 683078872 is not a multiple of the block size 4096
error: write_sparse_skip_chunk: don't care size 414647512 is not a multiple of the block size 4096
error: write_sparse_skip_chunk: don't care size 146216152 is not a multiple of the block size 4096
Sending sparse 'system_a' 1/5 (262140 KB)          error: write_sparse_skip_chunk: don't care size 951510232 is not a multiple of the block size 4096
error: write_sparse_skip_chunk: don't care size 951510232 is not a multiple of the block size 4096
OKAY [ 10.560s]
Writing 'system_a'                                 FAILED (remote: 'No such file or directory')
fastboot: error: Command failed


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 19, 2022)

Joncka said:


> *Bricked Lenovo Y700? Follow this guide.*
> 
> 
> Windows guide, might work for other aswell.
> ...

Click to collapse



so after everything i did, i ended up in same place as you did. bootlooped.
so first i learned driver issue, there is few different modes that y700 shows up on in windows device manager, if its not showing one of these modes without yellow mark then theres driver issue,
so in android "recovery" mode its shows in windows as "lenovo TB-9707F"
from recovery mode select "enter fastboot" which for flashing you need it to be showing in windows as "android bootloader interface" once you have that interface your good for Crdroid or customs roms.
Otherwise for bootloops you need EDL mode, this can be achieved by holding volume up while plugging in usb cable while device is turned off, if connected and correct drivers are installed then this will show in device manager under
"Port COM & LPT"
-  "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008".
2nd i didnt notice that .img.xz file for crdroid was a zipped file and needed extracted as didnt have winrar installed (doing this y700 with a fresh windows 10 install)
so after failing the install and boot looping my system followed your above guide plus this








						Lenovo Legion Y700 TB-9707F Firmware Flash File (Stock ROM Guide)
					

If you're a Lenovo Legion Y700 TB-9707F user and looking for the official Stock Firmware to download, you can follow this full guide below. Here you can




					www.getdroidtips.com
				



and got back to stock rom (which now tried and tested)
so now i got that far thought mmmm why not try cr droid..... again...
so this time winrar'd crdroid .img.xz file to get the 3gb+ .img file (now things are making sense lol)
it installed without issue this time round after following the guide from








						Legion Y700にAndroid 12L/13のGSIを導入する方法、不具合の解消法など
					

“小型”で”高性能”なLenovoのタブレット「Legion …




					smartasw.com
				



(android 13 version also available in the above link)...

3rd thing i messed up...... after trying out crdroid and not being able to get battery charge limit/protection mode, ive look at rooting the device, so i followed this https://unofficialtwrp.com/twrp-root-lenovo-legion-y700/ tutorials online to install twrp, and flashing it to recovery partition as well. i used the included twrp img file on website think it was version 3.6.2. also included the vbmeta file in to platform tools directory along with the twrp file and done command
fastboot --disable-verity --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img
fastboot erase userdata.
rebooted device into recovery mode to find that only get a status bar at the top...... nothing else shows just blue screen with status bar at top....
same issue as this person








						【ROM】MIUI13 Global For LegionTab Y700
					

Hello everyone!  I got this device in April and started production and repair. Like Mi PAD5, TWRP did not work on Y700. It only shows the status bar, but you can use FastBootd Flash img file  Prepare: Need a device to run Win7/8/10/11 (installed...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




soooo that then again bootlooped my device again so had to go back to stock room install and start from scratch again, so... now am looking at how to get this device rooted, 
is it easyer to root device from stock then upgrade to crdroid again... or crdroid thgen root device?
also now that on stock again anyone tried android 13 on this device? mite test it in mean time till find how to root this device properly...... 

hope this helps someone.


----------



## LisaMaria (Nov 20, 2022)

Hey all there is this super obnoxious gray bar with apps at the bottom of my screen. Using crdroid and can't figure out how it got there or how to disable it. Ahh it's so annoying


----------



## LisaMaria (Nov 20, 2022)

I tried thos


STHellRaiser said:


> so after everything i did, i ended up in same place as you did. bootlooped.
> so first i learned driver issue, there is few different modes that y700 shows up on in windows device manager, if its not showing one of these modes without yellow mark then theres driver issue,
> so in android "recovery" mode its shows in windows as "lenovo TB-9707F"
> from recovery mode select "enter fastboot" which for flashing you need it to be showing in windows as "android bootloader interface" once you have that interface your good for Crdroid or customs roms.
> ...

Click to collapse



Same thing happen to me I just see a line on twrp so I gave up. 8buse android 12l and just ran the boot img through magisk then flashed it then turned on device and hit direct install and I was rooted


----------



## LisaMaria (Nov 20, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> any one able help on why its falling to flash??????
> 
> C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\platform-tools>fastboot flash system C:\Users\Admin\Downloads\crDroid-9.0-arm64_bgN-Unofficial.img
> Resizing 'system_a'                                OKAY [  0.005s]
> ...

Click to collapse



Run through fastboot-d from recovery instead


----------



## Trafford Devil (Nov 20, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> Hey all there is this super obnoxious gray bar with apps at the bottom of my screen. Using crdroid and can't figure out how it got there or how to disable it. Ahh it's so annoying

Click to collapse



That's standard behavior for tablets after Android 12L

You can get rid of it by changing your dpi.


----------



## Saumer (Nov 20, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> Hey all there is this super obnoxious gray bar with apps at the bottom of my screen. Using crdroid and can't figure out how it got there or how to disable it. Ahh it's so annoying

Click to collapse



On LineageOS GSI, settings-system-buttons-enable taskbar   if disabled, you will get normal 3-dot. 
if this not works on crdroid, try this if you rooted your device. https://github.com/Coxxs/hide-tablet-taskbar


----------



## Saumer (Nov 20, 2022)

Im using GSI on zui13 that can find in lolinet. after flash zui14 vendor&boot, pen works.
but Lenovo DT2W in phh treble setting app disappears.
I tried set some props to zui13's one but DT2W still not works.
Is someone know the way how to enable DT2W ?
is it unable in this time ? or Should I flash some other img files? if then, Do I have to wipe /data ?


----------



## JotaroDeus (Nov 21, 2022)

Hello, noob question here, I got the tablet a few days ago, bought from giztop, arrived with the so called "Global rom" ZUI 13.1.570 ST. Should I change to stock rom? Can you put stock rom in english and install google play on it? Also can somebody make a quick tutorial on how to install ZUI 14? Thanks. So far tablet seems great, I encountered a pretty nasty problem that is software related?possiblly, If I am using an 18W PD charger the tablet switches from turbo charging to not charging every 30~ seconds. It's not the USB port since the OG charger works perfcetly.


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 21, 2022)

JotaroDeus said:


> Hello, noob question here, I got the tablet a few days ago, bought from giztop, arrived with the so called "Global rom" ZUI 13.1.570 ST. Should I change to stock rom? Can you put stock rom in english and install google play on it? Also can somebody make a quick tutorial on how to install ZUI 14? Thanks. So far tablet seems great, I encountered a pretty nasty problem that is software related?possiblly, If I am using an 18W PD charger the tablet switches from turbo charging to not charging every 30~ seconds. It's not the USB port since the OG charger works perfcetly.

Click to collapse



I can say currently using stock rom after using goba rom, stock is defo better.
Gobal has removed so many features that are available on the stock.... Tho am not sure if that was just my gobal or what....
But i had basically no legion feature what so ever. 

Tho if i can get it rooted under crdroid then thats a 9/10 compared to the 4/10 under gobal rom and 7/10 stock rom. 

For rom changes check the above previous page everything is there.... Literally everything so far. 
Just not full rooting yet.....


----------



## JotaroDeus (Nov 21, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> I can say currently using stock rom after using goba rom, stock is defo better.
> Gobal has removed so many features that are available on the stock.... Tho am not sure if that was just my gobal or what....
> But i had basically no legion feature what so ever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see, thanks, on my "global rom" I still have the legion features, PC mode, etc but the only thing I dislike currently is the icons being squares. Are you on zui13 or 14?


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 21, 2022)

JotaroDeus said:


> I see, thanks, on my "global rom" I still have the legion features, PC mode, etc but the only thing I dislike currently is the icons being squares. Are you on zui13 or 14?

Click to collapse



Pc mode was there for me, but legion assistant, legion taskbar, face id, switch button,prob few other things weren't available, could just been "aliexpress" version that is like that, unknown.
I couldn't tell u anything on the icons part as i use nova launcher (got it free with razor).
As for ur charging issue, i read somewhere y700 deosnt support pd charging just 45w charging, (what difference all new charger shizz still fully getting to grips my self)
I believe stock ware i now have is alway zui 13


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 21, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> I tried thos
> 
> Same thing happen to me I just see a line on twrp so I gave up. 8buse android 12l and just ran the boot img through magisk then flashed it then turned on device and hit direct install and I was rooted

Click to collapse



Ive also tried TWRP 3.7 version for yoga tab, that made me lost recovery mode altogether,
When tried to enter recovery mode it would just boot back to fastboot.
So yet again had to go back and do stock firmware install again to recover recovery mode.
so hence am now back on stock firmware....again....
am tempted to go bk to crdroid, but how to go about rooting it is issue.

i see you mention using boot.img file, i read up on that method, but do i need crdroid installed first or do it from stock rom??
Otherwise where did you get boot.img file from? Stock firmware? which ive taken boot.img file from already and patched that with magisk....but is that correct boot.img file to patch/load back into phone? No matter which os version is installed?
Or do i need the boot.img form crdroid, which hence brought to install twrp to make recovery and take boot.img file directly from crdroid on phone....


----------



## FIERA03 (Nov 21, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> Ive also tried TWRP 3.7 version for yoga tab, that made me lost recovery mode altogether,
> When tried to enter recovery mode it would just boot back to fastboot.
> So yet again had to go back and do stock firmware install again to recover recovery mode.
> so hence am not back on stock firmware....again....
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried that TWRP too, but apparently I think the Recovery is broken or not from Y700.
If you have the Stock recovery.img, I suggest you flash it again.


----------



## stryke- (Nov 21, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> For now only released in China. (Just like Pad pro 2021)
> 
> Here is the ZUI 14 OTA link captured
> Must be on 13.1.578 first
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link.

For the sake of prosperity I had trouble with google play store after the update, the app went missing and I couldn't reinstall from the lenovo app store.  Gave some error in chinese I can't read. Sideloading didn't exactly solve it either as it didn't seem to communicate well with the pre-existing google services on the device - got that error DF-DFERH-01. 

Only fix was a factory reset and it was fine after that.


----------



## RenatoKazuo8w (Nov 21, 2022)

stryke- said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> For the sake of prosperity I had trouble with google play store after the update, the app went missing and I couldn't reinstall from the lenovo app store.  Gave some error in chinese I can't read. Sideloading didn't exactly solve it either as it didn't seem to communicate well with the pre-existing google services on the device - got that error DF-DFERH-01.
> 
> Only fix was a factory reset and it was fine after that.

Click to collapse



Hello, is the Security app working normally there? It doesn't open here, I also had the Google Play problem and I solved it by uninstalling the Google Play Services updates, I think about doing a factory reset if it solves the app problem.


----------



## stryke- (Nov 22, 2022)

RenatoKazuo8w said:


> Hello, is the Security app working normally there? It doesn't open here, I also had the Google Play problem and I solved it by uninstalling the Google Play Services updates, I think about doing a factory reset if it solves the app problem.

Click to collapse



seems to work fine
don't know if it's 100% cos haven't really paid all that much attention to it though


----------



## LisaMaria (Nov 22, 2022)

Worked like a charm  how dumb and invasive but easy fixed. I'm definitely happyly rooted. I always use this app called gesture control for my home button and set the haptic feed back really high. Highly recommend 


Saumer said:


> On LineageOS GSI, settings-system-buttons-enable taskbar   if disabled, you will get normal 3-dot.
> if this not works on crdroid, try this if you rooted your device. https://github.com/Coxxs/hide-tablet-taskbar

Click to collapse


----------



## LisaMaria (Nov 22, 2022)

Install crdroid then run the boot img from stock rom in magisk then flash boot that boot. Img file open magisk then it will reboot then you are rooted on crdroid like me lol



edit: actually i just reflashed and rerooted crdroid last night so here is my fresh boot img ran through masgisk made by your truly  https://www.mediafire.com/file/gj7fl215j3dtii1/magisk_patched-25200_Pn3KK.img/file


STHellRaiser said:


> Ive also tried TWRP 3.7 version for yoga tab, that made me lost recovery mode altogether,
> When tried to enter recovery mode it would just boot back to fastboot.
> So yet again had to go back and do stock firmware install again to recover recovery mode.
> so hence am now back on stock firmware....again....
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 22, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> Install crdroid then run the boot img from stock rom in magisk then flash boot that boot. Img file open magisk then it will reboot then you are rooted on crdroid like me lol
> 
> 
> 
> edit: actually i just reflashed and rerooted crdroid last night so here is my fresh boot img ran through masgisk made by your truly  https://www.mediafire.com/file/gj7fl215j3dtii1/magisk_patched-25200_Pn3KK.img/file

Click to collapse



your an absolute star. i hope all info helps other with the amazing device. shame they never released a LTE version i would defo buy it aswell and have both.

crdroid installed, and rooted without issue all within 30 mins.
what seems so easy now was so complex looking before.

now that ive got all that installed Battery charge limit as well to provide overcharge proctection on battery while plugged in, and works first time so far without issue.
checked with ampere and whille it at limit its stop charging but using the mains still. sweet....

now just need to test how cr droid works with pc mode.... as hear it was made standard feature of android 11+


----------



## FrankVGL93 (Nov 23, 2022)

Hey guys, just got this tab and unlocked the bootloader already. 

Do you know if the stock rom (zui) can be rooted? Thanks!


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 23, 2022)

FrankVGL93 said:


> Hey guys, just got this tab and unlocked the bootloader already.
> 
> Do you know if the stock rom (zui) can be rooted? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Literally read the above messages..
Everything is there from now rooting to 
Installing custom roms. 

Ill be putting guide up on getting 2nd screen fuction to work later on


----------



## ijuanp03 (Nov 24, 2022)

Hey guys, I recently bought this tablet and coming from the iPad Mini 6, I can honestly say that the Legion Tablet is way better when it comes to performance and battery efficiency.

I only play 1 game -- Mobile Legends which isn't even heavy to begin with but the iPad Mini 6 can't consistently run the game smoothly. It WILL stutter randomly (sometimes in the middle of the game, sometimes at the start) with no known culprit as to why it is stuttering.

It was a wise choice for Lenovo to put SD870 for its great battery and balanced performance.
I can even say it is a better choice than using the latest SD 8 gen 1 or 8+ gen 1.

The only downside of having this tablet vs the iPad Mini 6 is the front camera (centerstage). I sometimes do video calls and the FOV of Legion is comically near. And of course, the camera quality is better on the iPad.


----------



## crimsonnn (Nov 24, 2022)

jianglai said:


> I cannot find a sub-forum for this specific tablet, so I thought I'd post it here.
> 
> This is a Chinese-only 8-inch tablet with Snapdragon 870 and a 120Hz screen. I would very much like a small form-factor tablet with high refresh rate and this one seems to be the only one I can find on the Internet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi i had one and i recently have the latest iteration of zui 14. All is good. You can also ask the seller to install Google Play and had the language in English


----------



## ijuanp03 (Nov 25, 2022)

This is the latest update but I don't see you guys talking about 14.0.197


----------



## stryke- (Nov 25, 2022)

Saumer said:


> some user says after update y700 to zui14 lenovo pen is useable. they says there is pen menu in system settings app, and palm rejection and pen pressure works..  is this true? I was heard y700 doesnt support any pens
> 
> edit : Im using GSI, after flash zui14 vendor Pen works. true.

Click to collapse



Would love to use a stylus with this thing. Is it the Lenovo Precision or Active pen that you have? I don't want to end up buying an incompatible one.


----------



## solsearch (Nov 26, 2022)

Saumer said:


> some user says after update y700 to zui14 lenovo pen is useable. they says there is pen menu in system settings app, and palm rejection and pen pressure works..  is this true? I was heard y700 doesnt support any pens
> 
> edit : Im using GSI, after flash zui14 vendor Pen works. true.

Click to collapse



Which pen?  Lenovo has various pens which use different protocols...  so if you could say which one you're using it could help others out...


----------



## FrankVGL93 (Nov 26, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> Literally read the above messages..
> Everything is there from now rooting to
> Installing custom roms.
> 
> Ill be putting guide up on getting 2nd screen fuction to work later on

Click to collapse



Sorry for spamming for this, I looked on the entire thread but didn't find anything about getting magisk installed on the official Chinese room. I guess there's no root options for it besides using a custom room right?


----------



## solsearch (Nov 26, 2022)

Has anyone here used the ZUI14 update?  From what I could gather reading a google translate version of an article it's a limited release like a beta (the google translate said "grayscale update") and on the Chinese Lenovo forum some users say they haven't gotten it either.

I really hope we get it soon (I would love to have pen support on this tablet if possible as seems to be the case with the update), but am worried about no desktop mode (not mandatory but definitely nice to have, I HAVE used it a few times and it helps with productivity while out and about when using a portable monitor.

So yeah, if anyone here has used it it'd be great to know and how well it works for them (I saw some comments about google play but nothing else).


----------



## mickey36736 (Nov 26, 2022)

ijuanp03 said:


> This is the latest update but I don't see you guys talking about 14.0.197

Click to collapse



There is a beta version 14.0.222 (The link is inside the QR Code) which can be a stable version if it goes well. No idea about the changelog.
So a new update is probably coming soon.


----------



## STHellRaiser (Nov 26, 2022)

FrankVGL93 said:


> Sorry for spamming for this, I looked on the entire thread but didn't find anything about getting magisk installed on the official Chinese room. I guess there's no root options for it besides using a custom room right?

Click to collapse



Post in thread 'Legion Y700?' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/legion-y700.4418573/post-87759647

Follow what lisa has said and the install guide off magisk.
The root process is same wether its cutom or stock rom. Just boot.img fike which lisa has provided already, just follow magisk steps on how to flash over boot. Img file


----------



## Saumer (Nov 26, 2022)

stryke- said:


> Would love to use a stylus with this thing. Is it the Lenovo Precision or Active pen that you have? I don't want to end up buying an incompatible one.

Click to collapse




solsearch said:


> Which pen?  Lenovo has various pens which use different protocols...  so if you could say which one you're using it could help others out...

Click to collapse



Im using Lenovo Active Pen 3. works except pen button. maybe because Im using GSI, not official rom.

I heard Lenovo Precision 2 also works.
I heard there is a new pen from lenovo that have low-latency(45ms) on Y700, but I dont know its name, and i dont know other pens latency.

edit : pen button works on gsi. pen botton cannot mapping as hardware botton so I thought not works but works on drawing apps


----------



## solsearch (Nov 26, 2022)

Saumer said:


> Im using Lenovo Active Pen 3. works except pen button. maybe because Im using GSI, not official rom.
> 
> I heard Lenovo Precision 2 also works.
> I heard there is a new pen from lenovo that have low-latency(45ms) on Y700, but I dont know its name, and i dont know other pens latency.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info.

How's ZUI14 working for you? Would you recommend it?  I'm debating whether to do the manual update...


----------



## Saumer (Nov 26, 2022)

solsearch said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> How's ZUI14 working for you? Would you recommend it?  I'm debating whether to do the manual update...

Click to collapse



Im using GSI not zui14. I just flashed zui14's vendor.img and boot.img via fastboot.
If you using (official zui rom and didnt unlock bootloader) or (dont know what is gsi&bootloader), I cannot help you. I dont know how to receive zui update properly.

I heard some  people dont like zui14 update due to some functions removed(pc mode etc), slightly faster battery drain etc.  so I dont recommend it unless you like zui14 or want to use pen.

Using GSI, difference of how vendor.img works that I found is only three. (I also flashed odm dtbo product etc after confirm zui14 vendor makes pen works, so number 3 might be not caused by vendor?)
1. pen works (but pen button not works)
EDIT : Pen button also works.
2. DT2W not works (Phh treble app LenovoDT2W option disappeared)
3. if battery ≤10%, Y700 uses only little cpu. Im not sure (this is difference of vendor.img) or (its same on zui13 but I found this recently).


----------



## solsearch (Nov 26, 2022)

Saumer said:


> Im using GSI not zui14. I just flashed zui14's vendor.img and boot.img via fastboot.
> If you using (official zui rom and didnt unlock bootloader) or (dont know what is gsi&bootloader), I cannot help you. I dont know how to receive zui update properly.
> 
> I heard some  people dont like zui14 update due to some functions removed(pc mode etc), slightly faster battery drain etc.  so I dont recommend it unless you like zui14 or want to use pen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks

I'll keep thinking on it.  The pen functionality would help me with work but isn't absolutely necessary (I have a Galaxy tab s6 and the Lenovo m14t portable monitor so I can use those if need when I need a pen.


----------



## ijuanp03 (Nov 27, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> There is a beta version 14.0.222 (The link is inside the QR Code) which can be a stable version if it goes well. No idea about the changelog.
> So a new update is probably coming soon.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Do you have the link of the latest non-beta version? I don't know the upgrade policy of Lenovo and in case I upgrade to the beta version, will I still receive updates OTA?


----------



## solsearch (Nov 27, 2022)

ijuanp03 said:


> Thanks. Do you have the link of the latest non-beta version? I don't know the upgrade policy of Lenovo and in case I upgrade to the beta version, will I still receive updates OTA?

Click to collapse



According to comments on the Chinese Lenovo forum, if the beta becomes the stable then yes, you will receive OTA.  Unfortunately this comment seems to imply that if it doesn't then you won't.

As for how to update, here's a guide for how to upgrade to ZUI14 using OTA.









						Upgrade Lenovo Xiaoxin P11 Pro 2021 to ZUI 14 via OTA (TB-J716F)
					

Upgrade Lenovo Xiaoxin P11 Pro 2021 to ZUI 14 via OTA (TB-J716F)  !!! ATTENTION !!! I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO THE DEVICE, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.   Check list: 1. Have the tablet Lenovo Xiaoxin P11 Pro 2021 (TB-J716F) 2. Stock...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




It's not mine but I tried it and it works.  The Android framework is very important as otherwise you'll get problems. If you uninstall updates to google services as is recommended earlier in this thread basic google services will work (gmail and stuff) but many apps will insist that you update and won't launch.  I also had to reinstall the play store from apk mirror.

After following that guide it works fine for me except I don't have the promised pen functionality.  It appears in the advanced section of the options, but everything is greyed out and none of the pens I have work (which could be a compatibility issue but the menu shouldn't be greyed out either way).

PC mode is not gone but it's more limited.  Before you could use PC mode on the tablet and wirelessly when casting to a screen.  It is still there but only when you connect to an external screen/monitor using the USB port.  Now for me that's fine since I am tall and don't feel like hunching over to multitask on the small screen (I can do it without hunching but then my eyes get tired after a while and I get easily distracted since it's such a small part of my field of vision). and I only every really used the PC mode with an external monitor.  When connecting to a 4k tv the tablet matches the tv output framerate (which is 30hz by default).


----------



## ijuanp03 (Nov 27, 2022)

Thanks for this the update is pushing through my device. As someone using a Motorola CN ROM device (X30 Pro), this is quite odd since Lenovo allows software updates outside of China on my Moto.


----------



## ijuanp03 (Nov 27, 2022)

So I followed the guide however manually installing the Android 12 framework apk caused me problem.

The fix? Simple - just uninstall the app update and I am now able to log back to my Google account.


----------



## yoshihiro.rin (Nov 28, 2022)

I have a Chinese version Y700 with Google Play. One thing that is missing or disabled is "nearby share" and having to use the Lenovo app instead, which is frustrating. Is there any workaround?


----------



## solsearch (Nov 28, 2022)

ijuanp03 said:


> So I followed the guide however manually installing the Android 12 framework apk caused me problem.
> 
> The fix? Simple - just uninstall the app update and I am now able to log back to my Google account.

Click to collapse



So it seems to be that both steps are necessary (in whatever order).  I had uninstalled updates first but that wasn't enough and had to manually install the Android 12 framework.  You first installed the framework but it wasn't enough and had to uninstall updates.

So for anyone else reading this and wanting to upgrade to ZUI14 and keep google stuff working, uninstall updates and install Android 12 framework (not necessarily in that order) as both of these steps are necessary to get Google services working properly again (and most apps that depend on them).


----------



## LisaMaria (Nov 30, 2022)

Y'all something terrible happened. My tablet was stolen . But I'm just gonna rebuy one. Just wondering now if I should rebuy it or go with that m6 8.4. If yall tablets were stolen and now untraceable would you rebuy or go for m6 8.4 from huawei that has lte or back to the legion?


----------



## Nit3H8wk (Dec 1, 2022)

I got zui 14 installed. I will have to keep an eye out for the final release just in case it does not OTA. Installed the google framework apk and uninstalled updates. Was able to get google play working by installing it from aptoide.


----------



## ijuanp03 (Dec 1, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> Y'all something terrible happened. My tablet was stolen . But I'm just gonna rebuy one. Just wondering now if I should rebuy it or go with that m6 8.4. If yall tablets were stolen and now untraceable would you rebuy or go for m6 8.4 from huawei that has lte or back to the legion?

Click to collapse



Legion is always a better buy for app compatibility. GMS is a necessity (in whatever scenario) and SD870 is a fast yet battery efficient processor.


----------



## ijuanp03 (Dec 1, 2022)

solsearch said:


> So it seems to be that both steps are necessary (in whatever order).  I had uninstalled updates first but that wasn't enough and had to manually install the Android 12 framework.  You first installed the framework but it wasn't enough and had to uninstall updates.
> 
> So for anyone else reading this and wanting to upgrade to ZUI14 and keep google stuff working, uninstall updates and install Android 12 framework (not necessarily in that order) as both of these steps are necessary to get Google services working properly again (and most apps that depend on them).

Click to collapse



Yeah. I should have clearly explained further.

1. Upgraded to Android 12 OS (done)
2. Tried logging in to Google (failed)
3. Installed Android 12 framework
4. Tried to login to Google (failed)
--
At this point I'm contemplating to restore factory device (good thing I didn't)
--
5. Uninstall updates
6. Login to Google (success)


----------



## LisaMaria (Dec 2, 2022)

ijuanp03 said:


> Legion is always a better buy for app compatibility. GMS is a necessity (in whatever scenario) and SD870 is a fast yet battery efficient processor.

Click to collapse



I just got a surprise $600 bonus at work and ran my ass to giztop. So excited got the 256 version for 427 with express shipping . Really contencting to PdaNet on my phone is no big. I can live without lte I guess . And now that I've passed the learning curve rooting and installing crdroid will be easy peasy


----------



## swieder711 (Dec 2, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> I just got a surprise $600 bonus at work and ran my ass to giztop. So excited got the 256 version for 427 with express shipping . Really contencting to PdaNet on my phone is no big. I can live without lte I guess . And now that I've passed the learning curve rooting and installing crdroid will be easy peasy

Click to collapse



Early present for yourself. Nice. 

Please share your experiences with rooting and crDroid.


----------



## EugenStanis (Dec 2, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> I just got a surprise $600 bonus at work and ran my ass to giztop. So excited got the 256 version for 427 with express shipping . Really contencting to PdaNet on my phone is no big. I can live without lte I guess . And now that I've passed the learning curve rooting and installing crdroid will be easy peasy

Click to collapse



They have no 256/12 in stock. Ordered one ten days ago, still not shipped yet... Restock in few weeks


----------



## EugenStanis (Dec 2, 2022)

EugenStanis said:


> They have no 256/12 in stock. Ordered one ten days ago, still not shipped yet... Restock in few weeks

Click to collapse



Surprisingly just got confirmation of shipping. Nevermind xd


----------



## FIERA03 (Dec 3, 2022)

By the way, does anyone have the white and sky blue Ultimate Editon for the Y700?


----------



## cerisesan (Dec 4, 2022)

I updated my y700 to zui14 andriod 12. I used vpn to detect the update. region:shanghai11

Cons: no pc mode no legion realm.

I want to restore my tab.


----------



## LisaMaria (Dec 4, 2022)

EugenStanis said:


> They have no 256/12 in stock. Ordered one ten days ago, still not shipped yet... Restock in few weeks

Click to collapse



Omg why didn't they say that  it just let me buy it and I still haven't gotten a tracking number  is there anyway to cancel this and buy one of aliexpresss?


----------



## LisaMaria (Dec 4, 2022)

EugenStanis said:


> Surprisingly just got confirmation of shipping. Nevermind xd

Click to collapse



Right after I just sent them a yelly email too lol. BTW i also have a rooted oneplus 9pro. i see no reason to get the 10 its the same thing

Anyhoo they wrote me back this:

hello,
thanks for your order.
we just back to work from weekend, the order will be shipped today by DHL, then offer tracking number.
please don't worry.


Please don't hesitate to contact us if you have any questions.
Thank you and regards.




so yay shes coming soon XD


----------



## aisidetpipo (Dec 5, 2022)

legion y700 is maybe the best thing i buy lately.
I updated to Zui 14, it works perfectly with my precision pen.
the screen size is perfect, the refresh rate is good, the text displayed so smooth compared to my old ipad.
Netflix also plays fine in 4k.
i didn't have time to play games, will try later.


----------



## cerisesan (Dec 5, 2022)

aisidetpipo said:


> legion y700 is maybe the best thing i buy lately.
> I updated to Zui 14, it works perfectly with my precision pen.
> the screen size is perfect, the refresh rate is good, the text displayed so smooth compared to my old ipad.
> Netflix also plays fine in 4k.
> i didn't have time to play games, will try later.

Click to collapse



You still have pc mode and legion realm? How did you update it? Via vpn?


----------



## aisidetpipo (Dec 6, 2022)

cerisesan said:


> You still have pc mode and legion realm? How did you update it? Via vpn?

Click to collapse



look for a better type C cable and connect to a monitor. pc mode will be enabled.
yes i update via vpn
I have no idea about legion realm tho.


----------



## PeterDragon50 (Dec 7, 2022)

Hey guys, 

Just bought this tablet and will be here in a few days, super excited. Total noob when it comes to install custom ROMs, unlocking bootloaders, rooting, etc. I am quick learner though.  

Is it possible to enable NTFS on this tablet without Root? If not, what are the biggest cons to rooting the device? Will rooting mess with Widevine L1 or anything? 

Any answers will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trafford Devil (Dec 8, 2022)

Not sure about NTFS, but if you root, you'll lose Widevine L1, Dolby Vision, Dolby Atmos and the Legion gaming features (overclock, underclock, bypass charging).

I think you may be able to get Widevine L1 back on root via Magisk, but you won't be able to restore the rest.

Personally I'd just stick with ZUI, after a couple of tweaks, uninstalling all the Chinese apps and installing Nova Launcher, it just feels like stock Android (apart from the odd spelling mistakes in the UI).


----------



## PeterDragon50 (Dec 8, 2022)

Trafford Devil said:


> Not sure about NTFS, but if you root, you'll lose Widevine L1, Dolby Vision, Dolby Atmos and the Legion gaming features (overclock, underclock, bypass charging).
> 
> I think you may be able to get Widevine L1 back on root via Magisk, but you won't be able to restore the rest.
> 
> Personally I'd just stick with ZUI, after a couple of tweaks, uninstalling all the Chinese apps and installing Nova Launcher, it just feels like stock Android (apart from the odd spelling mistakes in the UI).

Click to collapse



This is what i was thinking. I would really love to use this for fi,e transfers to a couple of drives that use NTFS, but the Paragon app for NTFS totallynerfs the transfer speed. I will probably just do what you said. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## milkolate (Dec 9, 2022)

I like how snappy the tablet it. But I hate how push notifications don't work at all. Any way to fix this?


----------



## LisaMaria (Dec 9, 2022)

So after they promised me they would be sending the package last Sunday... it's been sitting in Hong Kong ever since according to the tracking info. They basically printed the label and haven't done anything else Since I purchased last Thursday. And I have no option but to sit and wait some more. Broke as hell cause I spent all that money on the tablet again. Alis express was a much better buying experience for this tablet than giztop


----------



## Trafford Devil (Dec 10, 2022)

milkolate said:


> I like how snappy the tablet it. But I hate how push notifications don't work at all. Any way to fix this?

Click to collapse



Open the security app -> autostart manager and add the app to the autostart whitelist.

Then open settings -> apps management -> 3 dot menu on the top right -> special app access -> battery optimization and disable battery optimization for the app you want to get notifications for.

Of course check the app permissions to make sure notifications for that app is enabled and you must have done the above process for google play services and enabled google basic services in apps management.


----------



## EugenStanis (Dec 10, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> So after they promised me they would be sending the package last Sunday... it's been sitting in Hong Kong ever since according to the tracking info. They basically printed the label and haven't done anything else Since I purchased last Thursday. And I have no option but to sit and wait some more. Broke as hell cause I spent all that money on the tablet again. Alis express was a much better buying experience for this tablet than giztop

Click to collapse



I ordered mine on saturday 26th of november, they created shipping label and handed it to aircraft at 3rd december. It was delivered at 6th december. It took exactly one week to ship my order.


----------



## Kajman (Dec 10, 2022)

Anyone upgraded to android 12 and zui 14? If yes, how? All Features work like PC mode, google play, English system language?


----------



## LisaMaria (Dec 10, 2022)

EugenStanis said:


> I ordered mine on saturday 26th of november, they created shipping label and handed it to aircraft at 3rd december. It was delivered at 6th december. It took exactly one week to ship my order.

Click to collapse



It moved! Looks like I'm getting it Dec 14th. So if bought on Dec 1 it took 13 days from date of purchase to get from giztop. Not bad!


----------



## josue77 (Dec 10, 2022)

Kajman said:


> Anyone upgraded to android 12 and zui 14? If yes, how? All Features work like PC mode, google play, English system language?

Click to collapse



In my case, I installed the original stock rom with Chinese and English languages because the global version with which I bought it on AliExpress does not work in realm game mode or I think it only works in English, the rest did work.
Regarding the update to Zui 14 Android 12, I have it installed in the stock rom, English language, and everything works. In my case, I did nothing. I updated and everything worked normally with Google services, play store, etc., and if there is an error, just update the services. from google and that's it.
It doesn't work in PC mode but it does work by connecting it with a cable to a screen.
Everything else works, the game mode also works....


----------



## Kajman (Dec 10, 2022)

So screen on TV works as it used to, only without pc mode? How did you force update? vpn? set to what?


----------



## josue77 (Dec 10, 2022)

Kajman said:


> So screen on TV works as it used to, only without pc mode? How did you force update? vpn? set to what?

Click to collapse



manually update it via ota 
you have to have version 13.1.578 installed on your device
https://mobile-ota-cdn.lenovo.com/firmware/2022101219855345-2631.zip


----------



## josue77 (Dec 10, 2022)

josue77 said:


> actualizarlo manualmente a través de ota
> tienes que tener la versión 13.1.578 instalada en tu dispositivo
> https://mobile-ota-cdn.lenovo.com/firmware/2022101219855345-2631.zip

Click to collapse




Kajman said:


> Entonces, ¿la pantalla en el televisor funciona como antes, solo que sin el modo PC? ¿Cómo forzaste la actualización? VPN? puesto a que?

Click to collapse



el ícono no está exactamente allí, pero la función de modo PC está


----------



## Kajman (Dec 10, 2022)

I have this version, but when I click check for updates it doesn't find anything...


----------



## josue77 (Dec 10, 2022)

Kajman said:


> I have this version, but when I click check for updates it doesn't find anything...

Click to collapse



You need to place the update zip in the root of the main storage and rename it as update.zip and then in update click on the 3 dots above and look for the file update.zip


----------



## xnappo (Dec 10, 2022)

Hi All,

Just got one of these myself yesterday.  It actually wasn't too bad to make it all English etc.  I don't know I am getting push notifications, but for what I use it for it doesn't really matter.

ANYWAY - I have a question only the elite hackers and XDA can answer.  For the love of God - WHAT DOES THE SWITCH ON THE SIDE DO?!

As payment for answering this difficult question, here is a charging stand I designed for it:








						Lenovo Y700 8.8 Tablet Charging Stand by xnappo
					

This is a horizontal stand for the Lenovo Y700 8.8 inch tablet. Admittedly it is a bit specific because of the not-so-popular tablet and the use of a NetDot Gen10 magnetic USB cable. One could use this with USB-C directly - but I do really recommend that (likely stress on USB port).




					www.thingiverse.com
				




xnappo


----------



## PeterDragon50 (Dec 10, 2022)

xnappo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got one of these myself yesterday.  It actually wasn't too bad to make it all English etc.  I don't know I am getting push notifications, but for what I use it for it doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Search "switch" in the settings app. You can bind one of three functions to it.


----------



## milkolate (Dec 11, 2022)

Trafford Devil said:


> Open the security app -> autostart manager and add the app to the autostart whitelist.
> 
> Then open settings -> apps management -> 3 dot menu on the top right -> special app access -> battery optimization and disable battery optimization for the app you want to get notifications for.
> 
> Of course check the app permissions to make sure notifications for that app is enabled and you must have done the above process for google play services and enabled google basic services in apps management.

Click to collapse



How do I enable Google Basic Services? I can't find it.


----------



## Trafford Devil (Dec 11, 2022)

milkolate said:


> How do I enable Google Basic Services? I can't find it.

Click to collapse



Must be updated to latest ZUI 14. You don't need to on ZUI 13.


----------



## shahrul5689 (Dec 11, 2022)

hello there, i already read all previous pages but i am not well apt in flashing; i only know adb for removing bloatwares... my y700 comes with seller said global 13.0.586 and already unlocked bootloader.  from what i read here this rom is not official china rom at all thus i cannot update the zui system at all with this ver, (theres no ota update system option in the setting)

will this rom really update using apply update to sd card option? with the  official update bin that you guys post i mean

is there any way that i can revert to official chinese rom then


----------



## wiseguyy (Dec 11, 2022)

EugenStanis said:


> I ordered mine on saturday 26th of november, they created shipping label and handed it to aircraft at 3rd december. It was delivered at 6th december. It took exactly one week to ship my order.

Click to collapse



Hmm, smells fishy. So your saying from order date in 6 days it was shipped to China customs, cleared in one day, hit a jet liner came to the USA cleared our China customs ( with 20,000 other packages ) and was delivered all in 3 days of hitting US shore's?
Is that what your Selling?? Yea, sure thing . Ive heard some Whoppers but that takes the cake. Unless God handled your shipping cause your special I'll have to call bullshit on that one. November 26 plus 10 days to be delivered to your doorstep from China thru AliExpress. Like the commercial on Robocop the first film "I'll buy that for a dollar"


----------



## xnappo (Dec 11, 2022)

wiseguyy said:


> Hmm, smells fishy. So your saying from order date in 6 days it was shipped to China customs, cleared in one day, hit a jet liner came to the USA cleared our China customs ( with 20,000 other packages ) and was delivered all in 3 days of hitting US shore's?

Click to collapse



He neglected to mention he lives in Poland?


----------



## Trafford Devil (Dec 11, 2022)

shahrul5689 said:


> hello there, i already read all previous pages but i am not well apt in flashing; i only know adb for removing bloatwares... my y700 comes with seller said global 13.0.586 and already unlocked bootloader.  from what i read here this rom is not official china rom at all thus i cannot update the zui system at all with this ver, (theres no ota update system option in the setting)
> 
> will this rom really update using apply update to sd card option? with the  official update bin that you guys post i mean
> 
> is there any way that i can revert to official chinese rom then

Click to collapse










						Legion Y700?
					

I cannot find a sub-forum for this specific tablet, so I thought I'd post it here.  This is a Chinese-only 8-inch tablet with Snapdragon 870 and a 120Hz screen. I would very much like a small form-factor tablet with high refresh rate and this one...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## wiseguyy (Dec 11, 2022)

xnappo said:


> He neglected to mention he lives in Poland?

Click to collapse



Well that sure makes sense


----------



## EugenStanis (Dec 11, 2022)

wiseguyy said:


> Well that sure makes sense

Click to collapse



Yes, I do live in Poland. It takes one day to come from Hong Kong to Poland thru Germany. No idea about states


----------



## xnappo (Dec 11, 2022)

EugenStanis said:


> Yes, I do live in Poland. It takes one day to come from Hong Kong to Poland thru Germany. No idea about states

Click to collapse



Makes sense - there is a lot more overhead in customs on both sides shipping to the US.


----------



## gnoted (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi everyone. I'm quite new to ROMs, etc.

I love the small form factor tablet - I have a Galaxy Tab S2 that is unfortunately getting a bit slow for my liking.

I'm thinking of getting a Y700 for Chrome/Firefox/Tor Browser, Gmail, Relay (Reddit app), and keepass2android/Syncthing. I'm not a gamer.

So, fairly basic usage but I would like notifications/120Hz/landscape mode to work properly.

I'm not really a fan of a Chinese ROM, I'd rather run an open ROM if that's possible, I can follow tech instructions, but I'd be really unhappy if I managed to brick it.

I was going to order from Aliexpress, I need it to be in English and I need Google Play Store - is "Global ROM" what I want? Any other gotchas?


----------



## xnappo (Dec 12, 2022)

gnoted said:


> I love the small form factor tablet - I have a Galaxy Tab S2 that is unfortunately getting a bit slow for my liking.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Y700 for Chrome/Firefox/Tor Browser, Gmail, Relay (Reddit app), and keepass2android/Syncthing. I'm not a gamer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I came from a Tab S2 too, with a year of Tab A 8.4 in between (that thing had WAY too little internal storage).  It is super annoying that the trend is away from flagship 8-9" models, to me they are a perfect size.

The Y700 is *really* nice.  Honestly I didn't have any trouble making it act just like my Samsung devices:


Global ROM just means the Chinese ROM with English - it isn't that bad though, you can launch the Lenovo store thing immediately and install Google Play.
It is useful to have another phone with photo translate on for the 1st 1/2 hour for a few things.
I always install Nova Launcher - so did that and removed all the Chinese stuff from the launch menus
Turn off notifications for the Chinese play store and other apps, or use adb commands to totally disable (I did a bit of both)
In the security app, turn on things you want notifications for in the 'Autostart manager' - I turned on Google Play too

So far, it seems to me like notifications are working fine.  But I don't use it like a phone, so not completely sure.

At any rate, after reading this whole thread and playing with it for a couple of days - my summary is I think you will be happy with it even without flashing a different ROM.


----------



## solsearch (Dec 12, 2022)

gnoted said:


> Hi everyone. I'm quite new to ROMs, etc.
> 
> I love the small form factor tablet - I have a Galaxy Tab S2 that is unfortunately getting a bit slow for my liking.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally I would avoid the global ROMs, some have mentioned problems updating when using them (though some as xnappo mentioned are just the original one set to English).

If you get one with stock ROM and unopened/unconfigured, when you turn it on and get the configuration screen on the top corner (can't remember if left or right but I think it was left) it says "English." Hit that and the rest is easy peasy (other than the built-in app store which is all in Chinese but you can type google play in English and it will find it).  Do that and you might not even need a phone handy to photo translate.


----------



## solsearch (Dec 12, 2022)

So I updated my review to reflect the changes I´ve seen on ZUI14 but for those that don't want to check out that thread, here's the updated bit:

****ZUI14 UPDATE****

It works fine for the most part.

There are some changes:



STYLUS SUPPORT

the tablet now supports a stylus which explains why the underlying software supported external solutions like the Lenovo M14t portable monitor.  Still, it begs the question "If the hardware supports a stylus, why didn't the earlier firmware support it out of the box?"   Also important, AES (1.0 AND 2.0) only pens DON'T work, MPP only pens don't work either, which makes me think it requires strong WGP.  I recommend only using a Lenovo pen which has been verified to work.  The one I have personally tried is the Lenovo Precision Pen 2.  I read elsewhere the Lenovo Active Pen 3 works but I can't personally attest to that.


DESKTOP MODE/MULTI-WINDOW

There have been some complains on forums of ZUI14 removing desktop mode.  This isn't exactly true.  If you connect to an external monitor with the tablet's USB-C port (using a USB-C capable monitor OR an HDMI adapter you can use desktop mode on an external monitor. However, you can no longer use desktop mode on the tablet itself.  This was done on purpose and Lenovo, in exchange for this modification, added the ability to use multiple floating windows in the normal tablet mode.  These windows are reziable but the default aspect ratio cannot be changed.   Also having multiple windows open only works using the floating window swipe gesture (swipe up, hold and then swipe to the top of the screen). If you try to use the task switcher to make a window a floating window all other floating windows will disapper/be minimized).  I personally think this is acceptable on the smaller Y700 but can understand how it could frustrate those using the larger P11 or P12.  


LEGION APP


The original Legion app has been removed but all of its functionality has been added to the settings (there is now a "Legion assistant" section in the settings).  Now rather than swiping down you swipe in from the left.  The graphics are different but functionality is the same.  Adding apps to the games list is easier since you get an app list and a switch on the side (similar to how you enable individual permissions in different settings). I read a comment elsewhere that the new software made the fps graphic stick on the screen.  This isn't true. When you swipe the assistant off screen the fps can stick around but just for a bit and then they disappear.

Personally I think it is an upgrade worth downloading.

And for the record, none of this should be a surprise since Lenovo actually included it all in the release notes. (with less detail obviously).


----------



## gnoted (Dec 12, 2022)

solsearch said:


> Personally I would avoid the global ROMs, some have mentioned problems updating when using them (though some as xnappo mentioned are just the original one set to English).
> 
> If you get one with stock ROM and unopened/unconfigured, when you turn it on and get the configuration screen on the top corner (can't remember if left or right but I think it was left) it says "English." Hit that and the rest is easy peasy (other than the built-in app store which is all in Chinese but you can type google play in English and it will find it).  Do that and you might not even need a phone handy to photo translate.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the replies. I see on the ad for one I want to order from Aliexpress (the cheapest ), it says: "If you need the original sealed Tablet, which only support English and Chinese, NO GOOGLE PLAY, Please note on the order when placing the order!"

Is that true that Google Play won't work on the stock ROM?


----------



## gnoted (Dec 12, 2022)

Well, I've just caved and ordered the "original sealed tablet", so I guess I'll find out...


----------



## EugenStanis (Dec 12, 2022)

gnoted said:


> Thanks for the replies. I see on the ad for one I want to order from Aliexpress (the cheapest ), it says: "If you need the original sealed Tablet, which only support English and Chinese, NO GOOGLE PLAY, Please note on the order when placing the order!"
> 
> Is that true that Google Play won't work on the stock ROM?

Click to collapse



It works. You just need to download it from ZUI store


----------



## xnappo (Dec 12, 2022)

gnoted said:


> Thanks for the replies. I see on the ad for one I want to order from Aliexpress (the cheapest ), it says: "If you need the original sealed Tablet, which only support English and Chinese, NO GOOGLE PLAY, Please note on the order when placing the order!"
> 
> Is that true that Google Play won't work on the stock ROM?

Click to collapse



Yeah, basically if you don't ask for it sealed, they will boot it and install Google Play from the ZUI store for you.  It is not hard to do though - like I said just have another phone out with camera translate on and you will be fine.


----------



## elm0nch (Dec 12, 2022)

Hi folks
Do you think we will be able to install Windows 10 in the Y700 in the future?
I've seen other devices with the same processor that already run Windows 10 so that's why I'm asking
I'm pretty happy with the device but for productivity sometimes I find myself trying to do some things that Android just can't handle.


----------



## Kajman (Dec 12, 2022)

josue77 said:


> manually update it via ota
> you have to have version 13.1.578 installed on your device
> https://mobile-ota-cdn.lenovo.com/firmware/2022101219855345-2631.zip

Click to collapse



Wll, it went good, but now google play services don't work/connect, any idea how to fix it?


----------



## josue77 (Dec 12, 2022)

Kajman said:


> Bueno, salió bien, pero ahora los servicios de Google Play no funcionan/no se conectan, ¿alguna idea de cómo solucionarlo?

Click to collapse



tienes que actualizar los servicios de google desde google play


----------



## Kajman (Dec 12, 2022)

Doesn't help, no connection. I installed other from apkcure, not compatibile, cleared cache, reinstaled google services, deleted google account. Nothing helps, they don't want to work. Any idea? Maybe some other apk version, now it states that wrong version.


----------



## Kajman (Dec 12, 2022)

OK, solved. I found oldest possible version on apkcure and it works. ufff.....


----------



## gnoted (Dec 13, 2022)

EugenStanis said:


> It works. You just need to download it from ZUI store

Click to collapse





xnappo said:


> Yeah, basically if you don't ask for it sealed, they will boot it and install Google Play from the ZUI store for you.  It is not hard to do though - like I said just have another phone out with camera translate on and you will be fine.

Click to collapse



Thanks again to both of you.

They did have a little blurb saying that you would get a warning about bootloader unlocked every time you boot if they do it though, so I think they unlock the bootloader as well. The ad is here if you're interested.

I did see someone comment here - "Install google play from somewhere like apkmirror and not lenovo app store as previous purchases will not work on the lenovo installed version". So I think I'll do that instead.

Good idea?


----------



## xnappo (Dec 13, 2022)

Sounds like they would have done something more extreme than just installing Google Play for you, best off having them not touch it.

I installed Google Play from ZUI store and all my previous purchases worked, but there was a weird delay on some of them.  Some showed up right away and others took a couple of hours to show up purchased.


----------



## solsearch (Dec 13, 2022)

gnoted said:


> Thanks again to both of you.
> 
> They did have a little blurb saying that you would get a warning about bootloader unlocked every time you boot if they do it though, so I think they unlock the bootloader as well. The ad is here if you're interested.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've made purchases on the tablet no problem using the google play from the lenovo app store on the original other Zui13 firmware.

If you upgrade to ZUI14 you will need to uninstall updates from google services and then install the android 12 version of google services (and the play store) from apkmirror


----------



## Kajman (Dec 13, 2022)

But latest version didn't work anyway in my case. WHat is ZUI/Lenovo store? I don't have that app.


----------



## PeterDragon50 (Dec 14, 2022)

elm0nch said:


> Anyone having issues with creating bookmark shortcut in homescreen?
> I'm unable to do it from chrome or chrome beta

Click to collapse



Ever figure this out?


----------



## Nit3H8wk (Dec 14, 2022)

I know zui 14.0.222 is the latest but where would I check when something new pops up?. I know there is a zui14 website but it's all in chinese and even with browser translation its difficult to find anything on there.


----------



## xnappo (Dec 14, 2022)

Kajman said:


> But latest version didn't work anyway in my case. WHat is ZUI/Lenovo store? I don't have that app.

Click to collapse



It is called 'App Center'.

Personally not messing with updating the software.  Nothing I really care about in Android 12.


----------



## OMGrant (Dec 15, 2022)

Man I am super unimpressed with ZUI 14. Stay on 13 in my opinion. The user experience is a lot better, and you can use a different launcher. This is just super buggy and unimpressive.


----------



## NeonHD (Dec 15, 2022)

I hope the Y700 gets its own forum page soon. Would love to see some dedicated ROM development for it in the future.

Paging @Oswald Boelcke, what do you think about this? Would it be okay to give Y700 users their own sub-forum, or should we just continue to share with the P11 forum?


----------



## xnappo (Dec 15, 2022)

OMGrant said:


> Man I am super unimpressed with ZUI 14. Stay on 13 in my opinion. The user experience is a lot better, and you can use a different launcher. This is just super buggy and unimpressive.

Click to collapse



In my experience,  Android 12 in general is a bunch of walled garden building.


----------



## gnoted (Dec 15, 2022)

xnappo said:


> In my experience,  Android 12 in general is a bunch of walled garden building.

Click to collapse



What walled garden changes are there?

I just looked here and the only changes mentioned were UI changes like snoozing notifications, etc.


----------



## Kajman (Dec 15, 2022)

I didn't experience any problems with android 12, it works as it should


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Dec 15, 2022)

NeonHD said:


> I hope the Y700 gets its own forum page soon. Would love to see some dedicated ROM development for it in the future.
> 
> Paging @Oswald Boelcke, what do you think about this? Would it be okay to give Y700 users their own sub-forum, or should we just continue to share with the P11 forum?

Click to collapse



Hello and good morning, @NeonHD 

I'm sorry for a certainly unsatisfying answer but I can only refer to my post here:








						*** New Device Forum Requests ***
					

Please post all your requests here.  The forum admins choose new device forums carefully, based on several factors. There's no guarantee your device will have a forum created here, but feel free to posts your requests in this thread :)  Please do...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



Regards
Oswald Boelcke


----------



## Kajman (Dec 15, 2022)

So time to attack this thread?


----------



## urbanra5cal (Dec 15, 2022)

OMGrant said:


> Man I am super unimpressed with ZUI 14. Stay on 13 in my opinion. The user experience is a lot better, and you can use a different launcher. This is just super buggy and unimpressive.

Click to collapse



I've been using Action Launcher, on both ZUI 13 and ZUI 14. It actually seems to work better on ZUI 14. Other pros I noticed are better battery life and better font rendering - there is no longer that weird font spacing that I experienced on ZUI 13.


----------



## urbanra5cal (Dec 15, 2022)

Nit3H8wk said:


> I know zui 14.0.222 is the latest but where would I check when something new pops up?. I know there is a zui14 website but it's all in chinese and even with browser translation its difficult to find anything on there.

Click to collapse



Where do I get 14.0.222?


----------



## Nit3H8wk (Dec 15, 2022)

urbanra5cal said:


> Where do I get 14.0.222?

Click to collapse



There is a QR code on page 22 scan it and it will give you the link. Rename the file to update.zip and put it in the root of your internal storage.


----------



## xnappo (Dec 15, 2022)

gnoted said:


> What walled garden changes are there?
> 
> I just looked here and the only changes mentioned were UI changes like snoozing notifications, etc.

Click to collapse



Walled garden was probably a little extreme.  Mostly referring to this which prevents older apps in the Play Store from working on 12 starting Jan 2023 unless the app author updates (which often they do not):





						Target API level requirements for Google Play apps - Play Console Help
					

To help ease the transition, we are delaying the enforcement deadline for app discoverability from November 1, 2022 to January 31, 2023. You can continue to request an extension if you need mo



					support.google.com
				




This isn't new - they do it all the time and you can still side-load.  Just saying there isn't much of interest for the end user in 12.


----------



## Jonzun (Dec 15, 2022)

Saumer said:


> On LineageOS GSI, settings-system-buttons-enable taskbar   if disabled, you will get normal 3-dot.
> if this not works on crdroid, try this if you rooted your device. https://github.com/Coxxs/hide-tablet-taskbar

Click to collapse



Hi,
I've just bought a y700 and i want to unlock it and get crdroid too, is there anyway i could pay you to do it remotely for me?


----------



## LisaMaria (Dec 15, 2022)

got my tablet again and was able to install crdroid root and unlock the device and it is flawless! i need to buy a tracking device cause i dont want to lose this again


----------



## OMGrant (Dec 15, 2022)

So I went through the process of unlocking the bootloader, flashing the recover images through QFIL and then manually upgrading each OTA update before ZUI14. When I tried to relock the bootloader right after the initial flash, the tablet error'd out stating the OS was corrupt afterward. Will it do the same now that I've installed all the OTA patches? I would genuinely like to have the bootloader locked again. I don't like the idea of getting everything the way I like it just to have to wipe it clean when ZUI14 is actually ready.


----------



## solsearch (Dec 16, 2022)

Kajman said:


> But latest version didn't work anyway in my case. WHat is ZUI/Lenovo store? I don't have that app.

Click to collapse



as xnappo says, it's called "app center" on the tablet.  It has google play services for Zui13.  It does NOT have it for Zui14 (which is why if you are using ZUI14 you need to uninstall updates and then install the Android 12 version of google play service from apkmirror or a similar site).
the app center is all in Chinese but after the splash page that prompts you to install their recommended apps, just use the magnifying glass to search for google play in English and it will appear (also searching for just "google" will give you play services and other apps like gmail, etc.)


----------



## xnappo (Dec 16, 2022)

It is an absolute travesty this tablet isn't available in a global form.  It is such a beautiful piece of hardware!


----------



## Jonzun (Dec 16, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> got my tablet again and was able to install crdroid root and unlock the device and it is flawless! i need to buy a tracking device cause i dont want to lose this again

Click to collapse



Could you do mine?


----------



## milkolate (Dec 16, 2022)

How to do wireless Screencasting?


----------



## aisidetpipo (Dec 17, 2022)

milkolate said:


> How to do wireless Screencasting?

Click to collapse



go to one.lenovo.com , download & install.. connect


----------



## thejackson5 (Dec 20, 2022)

Trafford Devil said:


> Open the security app -> autostart manager and add the app to the autostart whitelist.
> 
> Then open settings -> apps management -> 3 dot menu on the top right -> special app access -> battery optimization and disable battery optimization for the app you want to get notifications for.
> 
> Of course check the app permissions to make sure notifications for that app is enabled and you must have done the above process for google play services and enabled google basic services in apps management.

Click to collapse



Even though it's installed and fully updated, I don't see Google Play Services listed in either the battery optimisation list or the autostart manager.


----------



## Trafford Devil (Dec 20, 2022)

thejackson5 said:


> Even though it's installed and fully updated, I don't see Google Play Services listed in either the battery optimisation list or the autostart manager.

Click to collapse



Are you sure you're on the latest ZUI 14.0.197? And have you installed Google Account Manager, Google Services Framework, Google Play Services and the Google Play Store from APK Mirror?

Google Play Services should be in Battery Optimization if you've done the above, however it isn't in Autostart Manager, instead you need to enable Google Basic Services in Settings -> Apps Management (only if you're on ZUI 14).

I've attached screenshots below.


----------



## Kajman (Dec 20, 2022)

aisidetpipo said:


> go to one.lenovo.com , download & install.. connect

Click to collapse



But what? TO wireless screen mirroring to TV?


----------



## JotaroDeus (Dec 21, 2022)

I just updated to ZUI 14 and I have a big problem. With gesture navigation how to disable the taskbar that shows up when you gently swipe up from the bottom? It makes launchers unusable since it bugs when trying to do normal swipe up to go home on launchers.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## STHellRaiser (Dec 21, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> got my tablet again and was able to install crdroid root and unlock the device and it is flawless! i need to buy a tracking device cause i dont want to lose this again

Click to collapse



What tracking device you thinking? Am intrigued lol, not just for this tablet(since y700 only uses location whille connected to Internet  not great for security reasons as youve experienced already)


----------



## STHellRaiser (Dec 21, 2022)

elm0nch said:


> Hi folks
> Do you think we will be able to install Windows 10 in the Y700 in the future?
> I've seen other devices with the same processor that already run Windows 10 so that's why I'm asking
> I'm pretty happy with the device but for productivity sometimes I find myself trying to do some things that Android just can't handle.

Click to collapse



Anyone know anything about this? 
Also be interested in any info you say you seen other devices with same processor running window's 10.

If this is possibly which ive not seen before... This could be another game changer..... As i believe this tablet would be able compete with with some desktops in in what it can handle. 
I would even buy a 2nd if it is atall possible to install windows 10 on. 
But if it could install windows 10. 
Win 11 mite also work as that is more tablet designed aswell...... Thoughts.. Ideas???


----------



## gnoted (Dec 21, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> Thoughts.. Ideas???

Click to collapse



Why the hell would you want to ruin a nice device with Windows?


----------



## gnoted (Dec 21, 2022)

Well my Y700 arrived today which was much quicker than I expected which was nice.

Disclaimer: I'm not a gamer, not on a tablet anyway.

Unfortunately coming from a Samsung S2 8.0, I'm not really impressed by the size of it, it's too heavy and thick (42% heavier than S2 and 41% thicker). I knew this when buying but didn't imagine it would make this much difference. It feels too chunky for my liking. S2 8.0 was perfect size and weight. Hopefully the extra weight will give me big muscles and not RSI.

Y700 is also non-OLED which I don't like, but I do like the 120Hz smooth scrolling.

It's a good screen as far as LCD goes, but other than this new tablet, I've pretty much removed LCD from my life and been happier for it.

Even though I requested the seller to deliver the unit sealed, it was opened (although it does appear to be new). English had been selected and Google Play installed.

It also gives the unlocked bootloader warning message when you turn it on, "Do not store any sensitive data on the device". Eek!

My purchased apps on Google Play worked fine.

Weirdly Google Chrome says it needs an update, then when I go into Google Play it has the Update button for Chrome App, but the button doesn't do anything.

The switch on the side also doesn't seem to do anything? I thought it was meant to lock screen rotation.

I think it's killing syncthing app in the background but haven't had the time to look into fixing that yet.

I wish I could switch the "back" and "app-switch" buttons, on my Samsungs you can do that. It's messing my muscle memory up so much having "back" on the left.

Is there any quick way to change keyboards ("input method")? Samsung has an icon at the bottom, next to the back/app-switch buttons, but XUI doesn't seem to have anything like that.

There's also a font error? After every single closing quote apostrophe there is a large space. It looks pretty goofy and even happens in apps.

I saw someone mention this on page 18 here, but didn't see an answer although it's hard to trawl through all this thread (but I appreciate all of you!!).

I took a screenshot of the same thing on my phone and on the Y700. This is Relay for Reddit app, using the same font settings on both. I can also see these font problems even in the Y700 menus, etc.





Anyone know how to fix the font problem or any of the other problems?


----------



## gnoted (Dec 21, 2022)

Found it, Settings-Display and Brightness-Font Size-Bold Text setting fixes the apostrophes, but not the superscripted ellipsises.

I have no idea what the plural of ellipsis is...


----------



## STHellRaiser (Dec 21, 2022)

gnoted said:


> Why the hell would you want to ruin a nice device with Windows?

Click to collapse



Well cause windows runs everything...... And why not use such a epic device if its possible?


----------



## STHellRaiser (Dec 21, 2022)

gnoted said:


> Well my Y700 arrived today which was much quicker than I expected which was nice.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not a gamer, not on a tablet anyway.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would assume from fact that bootloader has been unlocked already that this device has the global rom version on it, which also anserws why the switch button doesn't work.


----------



## Alkis30 (Dec 21, 2022)

Has anyone tried to install KODI on this tablet ? It seems that there is a problem that prevents KODI to load...it stucks on black screen.


----------



## Trafford Devil (Dec 21, 2022)

Alkis30 said:


> Has anyone tried to install KODI on this tablet ? It seems that there is a problem that prevents KODI to load...it stucks on black screen.

Click to collapse



Change the refresh rate to 60 Hz.


----------



## gnoted (Dec 21, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> I would assume from fact that bootloader has been unlocked already that this device has the global rom version on it, which also anserws why the switch button doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Some questions:

What's the best guide for switching ROM?
What's the best ROM (I've seen crdroid mentioned before)?
Can I re-lock the bootloader and how?
Not a question, but... We need a wiki for these answers.


----------



## Trafford Devil (Dec 21, 2022)

JotaroDeus said:


> I just updated to ZUI 14 and I have a big problem. With gesture navigation how to disable the taskbar that shows up when you gently swipe up from the bottom? It makes launchers unusable since it bugs when trying to do normal swipe up to go home on launchers.
> View attachment 5789899

Click to collapse



Not sure how to disable it, it even appears sometimes with button navigation. However if you enable the 3 finger up down left right gestures then you won't need to swipe up from the bottom.


----------



## JotaroDeus (Dec 21, 2022)

Trafford Devil said:


> Not sure how to disable it, it even appears sometimes with button navigation. However if you enable the 3 finger up down left right gestures then you won't need to swipe up from the bottom.

Click to collapse



Damn, now im struggling to find reasons to stay on ZUI, this single bug alone makes the experience unbearable for me. I also really hate how the icons look by default


----------



## Trafford Devil (Dec 21, 2022)

JotaroDeus said:


> Damn, now im struggling to find reasons to stay on ZUI, this single bug alone makes the experience unbearable for me. I also really hate how the icons look by default

Click to collapse



For me the Dolby Vision, Dolby Atmos and battery protection, charging bypass, over/underclock features make ZUI worth it.

If you go back to ZUI 13 that bug isn't there, and again if you enable the 3 finger gestures to show recent apps/ go to the home screen/ switch between apps then you don't need to swipe up from the bottom mitigating the triggering of this bug.

If you install Nova launcher you can install custom icon packs to replicate the look of stock Android.


----------



## STHellRaiser (Dec 22, 2022)

gnoted said:


> Some questions:
> 
> What's the best guide for switching ROM?
> What's the best ROM (I've seen crdroid mentioned before)?
> ...

Click to collapse



1.Between this post and lisamarie post all info required is already ok this thread l just start at beginning and work way throughout it otherwise heres a start 
Post in thread 'Legion Y700?' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/legion-y700.4418573/post-87748953

2.matter of opinion. Currently am still running CRDroid 12L ive not looked back. 

3. This has been mentioned aswell in this thread on how to possibly do it, tho its not been reported as 100% working by everyone's that tried. Personally i havnt bothered to re-lock it, dont care about it being unlocked. 

4 all these questions and answers are available in this thread yet again if you read it all. 
Spend the time reading and you have all these answers plus more.


----------



## warisz00r (Dec 22, 2022)

gnoted said:


> Well my Y700 arrived today which was much quicker than I expected which was nice.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not a gamer, not on a tablet anyway.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you could try changing your font to the "native" option in Settings > Display & brightness > Font > Mine > The 2nd option from left


----------



## EugenStanis (Dec 22, 2022)

For me google play services are working but i had to update all the earlier mentioned apps like Google Account Manager, Google Services Framework, Google Play Services and the Google Play Store


----------



## Alkis30 (Dec 23, 2022)

Trafford Devil said:


> Change the refresh rate to 60 Hz.

Click to collapse



That solved the problem ! Thanks a lot


----------



## Ale_ax (Dec 23, 2022)

mickey36736 said:


> You need to install 13.1.570 first
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have same problem, I got the garbage "global" rom and flashed back the stock 13.0.586 but I can't get update (maybe due to the unlocked bootloader which I wasn't able to relock) I can't find any incremental OTA zip to run from that version, did you know where is possibile to get that? 
In this topic I found two of them but they will not work from my version.

Thanks


----------



## bigwillie1 (Dec 23, 2022)

I will receive my Y700 (with "global"rom) within 2 weeks ;-) I want to flash a GSI rom (probably the crDroid 8.10 with android 12L). I'm looking for the most bug free /stable experience.

My question is:
Is it advised to flash the ZUI14 stock rom first? so that the latest android 12 vendor drivers and Lenovo Pencil support etc. are installed. 
Or is it advised to just start flashing a GSI rom with the already installed ZUI13 "global" rom?


----------



## STHellRaiser (Dec 23, 2022)

bigwillie1 said:


> I will receive my Y700 (with "global"rom) within 2 weeks ;-) I want to flash a GSI rom (probably the crDroid 8.10 with android 12L). I'm looking for the most bug free /stable experience.
> 
> My question is:
> Is it advised to flash the ZUI14 stock rom first? so that the latest android 12 vendor drivers and Lenovo Pencil support etc. are installed.
> Or is it advised to just start flashing a GSI rom with the already installed ZUI13 "global" rom?

Click to collapse



It makes no difference as installing a custom rom (GSI) will wipe the device of anything currently installed.  
Ps android deosnt use drivers like this. ethier the rom can run the hardware that's in the device or it cant, its all down to the roms and hardware nothing else


----------



## xnappo (Dec 23, 2022)

bigwillie1 said:


> I will receive my Y700 (with "global"rom) within 2 weeks ;-) I want to flash a GSI rom (probably the crDroid 8.10 with android 12L). I'm looking for the most bug free /stable experience.
> 
> My question is:
> Is it advised to flash the ZUI14 stock rom first? so that the latest android 12 vendor drivers and Lenovo Pencil support etc. are installed.
> Or is it advised to just start flashing a GSI rom with the already installed ZUI13 "global" rom?

Click to collapse



It is unfortunate they installed a different ROM.  Honestly just ZUI 13 or 14 is totally fine, even if it is the China version.  No custom ROM is going to fully support the hardware to the same level.


----------



## gnoted (Dec 24, 2022)

Google Play won't download any apps for me now, just says, "Pending..." forever.

I suspect the battery optimization has suspended something that Google Play needs to connect, I've disabled optimization for Google Play Services, Google Play Store and Google Services Framework, and rebooted, but it's still not working.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## solsearch (Dec 24, 2022)

milkolate said:


> How to do wireless Screencasting?

Click to collapse



if you wanna cast to a miracast or chromecast receiver just go to Settings>Other connections>cast 
at least on ZUI14


----------



## SirFrost (Dec 24, 2022)

I bought "global rom" from ali express and since it's already unlocked, it was quite simple to install crdroid. Everything works very well, no plan for any further rom change now.

If ZUI gets improved in Android 13, i might go back to original China rom.


----------



## bigwillie1 (Dec 24, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> It makes no difference as installing a custom rom (GSI) will wipe the device of anything currently installed.
> Ps android deosnt use drivers like this. ethier the rom can run the hardware that's in the device or it cant, its all down to the roms and hardware nothing else

Click to collapse



I have extracted the "crDroid-8.10-arm64_bgN-Unofficial.img" with "kitchen-1.8"and the only folder with files in it is the system folder. I thought when installing crDroid only the system partition got wiped and overwritten with crDroid and that you need to wipe the Data partition, because otherwise the secured data from the stock rom is still on it and therefore you get in a bootloop. I also thought that the remaining partitions keep their data and do not get overwritten.
For example; if the vendor folder gets overwritten with an empty vendor folder from crDroid how does the tablet still work?


----------



## STHellRaiser (Dec 24, 2022)

To be honest ive no idear what your saying or asking, i just followed instructions to get cr droid it works thats all i know hahaha


----------



## gnoted (Dec 24, 2022)

If I go to crdroid is there any way I can get this Global ROM (ZUI 13.0.586) back? Can you make a backup when you do the process?

Also can I get the untouched stock Chinese ZUI 13 ROM? I wish the seller read my instructions and didn't mess with it.


----------



## Ale_ax (Dec 24, 2022)

gnoted said:


> If I go to crdroid is there any way I can get this Global ROM (ZUI 13.0.586) back? Can you make a backup when you do the process?
> 
> Also can I get the untouched stock Chinese ZUI 13 ROM? I wish the seller read my instructions and didn't mess with it.

Click to collapse



For what I know the global rom doesn’t exist, you can get stock rom with this procedure, I tried it and works (except relock bootloader and getting ota)
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-unbrick-lenovo-y700-tablet.4509297/

At first boot up in the top left corner you can tap “English” and set the tablet in english 

You can install the play store from Chinese app center, then installs more locale2 to get your lang.
The global rom sellers set is a mess…


----------



## gnoted (Dec 25, 2022)

Ale_ax said:


> For what I know the global rom doesn’t exist, you can get stock rom with this procedure, I tried it and works (except relock bootloader and getting ota)
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-unbrick-lenovo-y700-tablet.4509297/
> 
> At first boot up in the top left corner you can tap “English” and set the tablet in english
> ...

Click to collapse



Great, thanks for that. I'll check it out!


----------



## kingwai92 (Dec 25, 2022)

how to apply srgb color profile on gsi rom??


----------



## LisaMaria (Dec 26, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> What tracking device you thinking? Am intrigued lol, not just for this tablet(since y700 only uses location whille connected to Internet  not great for security reasons as youve experienced already)

Click to collapse



I got a tile device. It's shaped a bit thicker than A credit card size and it was 25 bux from bestbuy! Got very cute case with a zipper for it so hopefully I never lose it again.the battery is supposed to last 3 years (hopefully someone doesn't just find it and flush it down the toilet lol)


			https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOh2wE6
		




			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sku/6482271.p?skuId=6482271
		


I also bought this slim ring that holds it perfectly and stable around the middle. All fits in case perfectly

World's Slimmest Phone Ring Holder, ) https://a.co/d/dYPrrBv


----------



## EugenStanis (Dec 26, 2022)

Anybody tried TWRP for Legion Y700?









						55.52 MB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## shahrul5689 (Dec 26, 2022)

hi thanks for the helpful tips in this thread i managed to install zui 14.0.197 instead of 'global rom' this tab came with...however, does anybody know how to disable the swipe up kinda chinese search setting from the homescreen? or the package list name so it can be removed via adb, otherwise this tablet rocks!


----------



## STHellRaiser (Dec 26, 2022)

EugenStanis said:


> Anybody tried TWRP for Legion Y700?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried and bootloop device using twrp. Did post on it previously


----------



## LisaMaria (Dec 26, 2022)

EugenStanis said:


> Anybody tried TWRP for Legion Y700?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see no need for it with adb commands available


----------



## Trafford Devil (Dec 26, 2022)

Sought-after Lenovo Legion Y700 8-inch Android tablet poised for possible international launch
					

Lenovo may finally be targeting an international release for its much sought-after Legion Y700 Android gaming tablet. The 8.8-inch slate was launched in China in the first quarter of 2022, and while Lenovo has also released an Ultimate Edition of the Legion Y700 for the same market since then, a...




					www.notebookcheck.net
				




Finally more rumors of an international launch. I hope this happens and we can actually transfer from ZUI to proper stock Android.


----------



## LisaMaria (Dec 27, 2022)

what we need is a lte heaven forbin 5g model! tho i prob wouldnt get it since i have the reg one already. Anyways i dont really care if it comes to the us cause its easy enough to get from the two sites and i like wowing people with it and the fact they cant get it in the us. unless i tell them lol. it makes it feel more exlusive. I Just love how i could completly own it with root and custom gsi. considering getting the huwai m6 lte from alis on the side cause i have an extra sim card id like to use cause why not. t mobile has these unlimted data only plans for 5 bucks. they really dont slow it down after 6 gigs of high speed. Or maybe i can get an s6 lite tablet that has lte from amazon and alternate with a little bigger screen....


----------



## swieder711 (Dec 27, 2022)

The hype for an international version of the Y700 is building. I'm calling an official announcement at CES. 









						Lenovo Legion Y700 gaming tablet stuns in real-world photos as speculation mounts over price, specs, and possible Y900 model
					

Lenovo has posted a few real-life images of its upcoming Legion Y700 gaming tablet, with the device looking striking in each picture. Speculation over the specs and price for the Lenovo Legion Y700 has already started and there is even suggestion there may be a higher-specced Y900 variant.




					www.notebookcheck.net


----------



## Fredwood (Dec 27, 2022)

dbjungle said:


> I do this on all my devices.  Enable Developer Options > enable USB debugging > connect to your PC > authorize debugging on the Y700 > via ADB on your PC enter:  "adb shell wm density 300" without quotes.  The default is 400, I tried 320 (my go to for 1080p phones) and 300.  I settled on 300.  Just got mine yesterday.  I love it!  Way better than my iPad Mini 6.

Click to collapse



I had the same concern (elements too big compared to my old tablet and viewing less suff/text on screen) but I found an easier way to "zoom out" all the stuff and then change that DPI setting (increase it without root or even need of PC):
Just need to go in the Developer options -> Drawing -> Smallest width
Default was 640, I changed it for 800.

I had small bug with icons on home looking broken after been taped for the first time after that change, but I restarted the tablet and all seems fine now.


----------



## Fredwood (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi,
So, I then received my Y700 from Giztop for Xmas.
Fast shipping, great packaging. English and Play store preinstalled by them. They were very cautious with the unsealing and handling the tablet for doing that, leaving all the plastics everywhere they could (even on the screen), serious service. 

Happy with the tab so far. Just a bit disappointed with the lacks in certain settings, sometimes with very few options provided , or some other basic settings missing (not sure if problem with ZUI or Android 11) - some even being removed from older versions of Android.

One of the pros on the other hand, seems to be the autonomy. I'm "playing" with the tablet (discovering it I mean) quite a lot since 2 or 3 days and battery is still at 35%.

I had troubles to install Netflix (from France) - couldn't be found in the Play Store, and even direct link was telling me app was not compatible with my device, but got a link that gave me access to the install button after second try (strange).

I think notifications don't work as intented, but I see it's a common "issue" and I will try to solve it at least for the few apps I need. Otherwise a "quiet" tablet by default also has some pros rathet than having to disable dozens of notifications. 
1) By the way does someone know why we don't see all apps we install in the Autostart manager and other options from the Security/Safe center? It could be a problem to make notifications work then.

A few other questions:

2) Is there a way to turn off screen with tap? (there seems to be only "Double tap to wake" option in the regular settings).
3) Is there a way to remove the lock screen (to land directly on the desktop when waking up the tablet)?
4) Can someone tell me what is the "Multiple space" feature in App Management?
5) I'm on ZUI 13.1.570 - how to get the latest version (if I want it later)? Is it part of automatic updates?
6) But more important: *will there be a way to upgrade to Android 13*, or is it only upon deploy from Lenovo and it will likely never happen?
7) Alternatively, is there a way to find a way to associate the language we want for apps (it's a new option in Android 13) ? They all install in English by default (language of the system obviously) but I would of course prefer them in my native language.

Thanks!


----------



## Smashup9492 (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi guys, there's site claiming to have an unofficial version of TWRP for the Y700.








						unofficial twrp 3.6.2 Root Lenovo Legion Y700 - unofficial twrp
					

Download unofficial twrp 3.6.2 root Lenovo Legion Y700, user who own Lenovo Legion Y700 can root it by following below guide




					unofficialtwrp.com
				




Is there a safe way to test it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbjungle (Dec 27, 2022)

Fredwood said:


> I had the same concern (elements too big compared to my old tablet and viewing less suff/text on screen) but I found an easier way to "zoom out" all the stuff and then change that DPI setting (increase it without root or even need of PC):
> Just need to go in the Developer options -> Drawing -> Smallest width
> Default was 640, I changed it for 800.
> 
> I had small bug with icons on home looking broken after been taped for the first time after that change, but I restarted the tablet and all seems fine now.

Click to collapse



I'm aware of this method too.  It used to be disconnected from the ADB setting so I just got used to doing it that way.


----------



## solsearch (Dec 28, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> I got a tile device. It's shaped a bit thicker than A credit card size and it was 25 bux from bestbuy! Got very cute case with a zipper for it so hopefully I never lose it again.the battery is supposed to last 3 years (hopefully someone doesn't just find it and flush it down the toilet lol)
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOh2wE6
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice case.  Just curious, is that a stylus holder on the side? Or is it just a cloth tab?


On a side note to everyone:
I don't remember if there's been any discussion on this.  Using an HDMI adapter I could't get streaming apps to work on an external screen (DIsney+, Paramount+, etc.) but today I tried it without an adapter by connecting to a monitor with a USB-C cable and apparently it works well this way (I'm guessing my hdmi adapters don't support HDCP).


Also, has anyone noticed this was removed from the P11 and Lenovo sub-forums and put in the general discussion>general topics section?  I seriously think at this point they should be giving us a new dedicated subforum...


----------



## xnappo (Dec 28, 2022)

swieder711 said:


> The hype for an international version of the Y700 is building. I'm calling an official announcement at CES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Err, that article is from a year ago


----------



## gnoted (Dec 28, 2022)

How can I stop the Y700 from killing background apps so much??

I've disabled battery optimization for all the apps that I've installed, and Google Play, etc.

I didn't buy a 12Gb tablet for it to kill all the apps!! It's actually quite irritating, especially for things like syncthing that I expect to be running at all times...


----------



## STHellRaiser (Dec 28, 2022)

LisaMaria said:


> I got a tile device. It's shaped a bit thicker than A credit card size and it was 25 bux from bestbuy! Got very cute case with a zipper for it so hopefully I never lose it again.the battery is supposed to last 3 years (hopefully someone doesn't just find it and flush it down the toilet lol)
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOh2wE6
> ...

Click to collapse



So i had a look at the tile device it looks smart. My wonder is tho as this device says on specifications that deosnt support GPS am but unsure how your able to track device as such? If this tile device can locate even when not connected to wifi or Bluetooth then i am very interested otherwise from what i read on the description it only supports Bluetooth. Tho the reviews suggest otherwise,
So hopefully youll be able to elaborate on how works and how well once you have it.

The slim ring holder is very interesting. I find that i wish there was some sort of case available which had a hand strap available on back for holding. As i find i tend to be on move using this tablet, and am always worried about dropping it.....


----------



## STHellRaiser (Dec 28, 2022)

gnoted said:


> How can I stop the Y700 from killing background apps so much??
> 
> I've disabled battery optimization for all the apps that I've installed, and Google Play, etc.
> 
> I didn't buy a 12Gb tablet for it to kill all the apps!! It's actually quite irritating, especially for things like syncthing that I expect to be running at all times...

Click to collapse



If your running the ZUI y700 firmware, as it primary function is a gaming tablet, it deosnt allow background apps very well. 
This one also one reason i looked to install custom rom


----------



## Smashup9492 (Dec 28, 2022)

Smashup9492 said:


> Hi guys, there's site claiming to have an unofficial version of TWRP for the Y700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nevermind. You can just use "fastboot boot twrp.img" instead of flashing the twrp image to use twrp temporarily. I'm going to test out twrp in the mean time.


----------



## FIERA03 (Dec 29, 2022)

Does anyone have the white or sky blue Ultimate Edition?
I've searched numerous sites, including Aliexpress, but can't find it.


----------



## EugenStanis (Dec 29, 2022)

FIERA03 said:


> Does anyone have the white or sky blue Ultimate Edition?
> I've searched numerous sites, including Aliexpress, but can't find it.

Click to collapse



I was interested in buying it too but its not available anywhere


----------



## gnoted (Dec 29, 2022)

STHellRaiser said:


> If your running the ZUI y700 firmware, as it primary function is a gaming tablet, it deosnt allow background apps very well.
> This one also one reason i looked to install custom rom

Click to collapse



It doesn't seem right though. Just killing the background app shouldn't prevent notifications.

My last tablet (Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8.0) had too little RAM so it killed background apps, but it still received notifications reliably. It just took too long to re-open the app when you clicked on the notification.

This seems more like there is some part of the Google messaging framework that is not working at all, so apps can only receive the notification if they actually happen to be running at the time.


----------



## EugenStanis (Dec 29, 2022)

Anybody experiencing huge battery drain on both ZUI 13&14? I clean flashed ZUI 13 with QFIL, and overnight battery loose about 20%. It drains completely in about two days in standby mode (connected to wifi, both on ZUI 13 and 14). I think it could be something wrong with rom after patching boot image with magisk? No idea if battery drains that fast on unrooted as i rooted tab straight after unpacking it


----------



## warisz00r (Dec 29, 2022)

I cannot make or restore in app purchases. It seems that the apps can't make a connection to the Play store for some reason. Anyone here able to make it work on theirs? I'm on 14.0.197


----------



## EugenStanis (Dec 29, 2022)

Not able to do it too. Works only on ZUI 13


----------



## EugenStanis (Dec 30, 2022)

Joncka said:


> *Bricked Lenovo Y700? Follow this guide.*
> 
> 
> Windows guide, might work for other aswell.
> ...

Click to collapse



Auto rotation stopped working for me after doing this. Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## gnoted (Jan 1, 2023)

I did that whole process (except the re-locking which was dimmed so didn't work), and rotation works for me.

If auto-rotate is disabled:





Then when you rotate the tablet an animated icon pops up in the bottom-right that you can press to rotate. It's quite good.


----------



## gnoted (Jan 1, 2023)

Does anyone know what the dots next to app and settings icons means? On stock ROM.


----------



## LisaMaria (Jan 3, 2023)

For those asking what the button on the side does or is for.... It let's you know if your tablet is upside down or not


----------



## seeayesix (Jan 3, 2023)

Has anyone tried the 9.0 version of crDroid? I've had the tablet for almost two months now and I think I've had it with ZUI for now, mostly it works fine but the background app killing is too annoying.

Edit:
I have since installed crDroid 9.0, and ran in to some smaller issues.

Face unlock does not work. To get around it, you need to cancel the setup-wizard early, otherwise you get stuck in a loop setting up face recognition. I had to jump back into Recovery and do a factory reset.
The App Drawer is corrupted, all the icons are bunched up and impossible to click. I fixed this by clearing storage and cache for crDroid Home
Magnetic case is not recognized, so the tablet doesn't shut off/on the screen.
The OTA Updater seems to be not working, but I had the same issue (crash loops) in 8.10
Otherwise it seems to be working fine, and it has a built in netflix spoof so HD/HDR content is allowed. Hopefully there's a fix soon to these issues. I like 9.0 more than I liked 8.10 
(I used the crDroid-9.0-arm64_bgN-slim-Unofficial.img.xz image)


----------



## LisaMaria (Jan 4, 2023)

No one that's made the switch to crdroid has complained. We all love it  You can always go back but I doubt you would want to. I'm using the 12l version and it runs amazingly smooth and perfect  


seeayesix said:


> Has anyone tried the 9.0 version of crDroid? I've had the tablet for almost two months now and I think I've had it with ZUI for now, mostly it works fine but the background app killing is too annoying.

Click to collapse


----------



## aisidetpipo (Jan 4, 2023)

Hello everyone. Im on zui 14 and i can not access fastboot no matter how many times trying. Can someone know a way to fix


----------



## aisidetpipo (Jan 4, 2023)

Joncka said:


> *Bricked Lenovo Y700? Follow this guide.*
> 
> 
> Windows guide, might work for other aswell.
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, i follow your guide but can not get to EDL mode. im in bootloader (fastboot) and tried volume up + power 
volume down + power. still no luck


----------



## seeayesix (Jan 4, 2023)

LisaMaria said:


> No one that's made the switch to crdroid has complained. We all love it  You can always go back but I doubt you would want to. I'm using the 12l version and it runs amazingly smooth and perfect

Click to collapse



Yeah I know that people are happy with the 12L version, I just wanted to see if anyone has experienced the latest one


----------



## Joncka (Jan 4, 2023)

aisidetpipo said:


> hi, i follow your guide but can not get to EDL mode. im in bootloader (fastboot) and tried volume up + power
> volume down + power. still no luck

Click to collapse



Select the restart alternative with volume buttons, and just after you've pressed the power button to confirm your choice, release the button and press/hold it again together with the volume up button as it restarts .

It should vibrate and give a blank screen.


----------



## LisaMaria (Jan 4, 2023)

I tried it but I think substratum did not work so I went back


seeayesix said:


> Yeah I know that people are happy with the 12L version, I just wanted to see if anyone has experienced the latest one

Click to collapse


----------



## gnoted (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm also sick of the notification/background app problems.

I can do it with google translate, but is the only guide for putting crdroid on this japanese one?

Just hoping I don't have a problem because of an auto-translated text error.


----------



## seeayesix (Jan 5, 2023)

gnoted said:


> I'm also sick of the notification/background app problems.
> 
> I can do it with google translate, but is the only guide for putting crdroid on this japanese one?
> 
> Just hoping I don't have a problem because of an auto-translated text error.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I intend to use that one as well. It's a bit confusing since I've usually used TWRP to install another OS on android devices. This guide keeps referring to Yoga Tab install guide but they don't seem exactly the same. I assume you don't need to flash the vbmeta.img when you do the Y700?

Edit 1:
Just tried installing crDroid 8.10 and now I'm stuck in a boot loop. Better sift through this thread again 

Edit2:
I used the wrong system image (not the slim one.)
I re-flashed it using the Smart ASW guide, using the image called 'crDroid-8.10-arm64_bgN-slim-Unofficial.img.xz' (This one you unzip, it contains the file the guide has renamed to 'system.img')
I got a weird message about 'Invalid sparse file format at header magic' when flashing it, but it booted right up afterwards (still throwing the warning page about the unlocked bootloader)



> C:\temp\platform-tools_r31.0.3-windows\platform-tools>fastboot flash system system.img
> Invalid sparse file format at header magic
> Resizing 'system_a'                                OKAY [  0.004s]
> Sending sparse 'system_a' 1/12 (262108 KB)         OKAY [  0.918s]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## STHellRaiser (Jan 5, 2023)

gnoted said:


> I'm also sick of the notification/background app problems.
> 
> I can do it with google translate, but is the only guide for putting crdroid on this japanese one?
> 
> Just hoping I don't have a problem because of an auto-translated text error.

Click to collapse










						Legion Y700?
					

I cannot find a sub-forum for this specific tablet, so I thought I'd post it here.  This is a Chinese-only 8-inch tablet with Snapdragon 870 and a 120Hz screen. I would very much like a small form-factor tablet with high refresh rate and this one...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



Just read a few things above and below and youll the mistakes i made to avoid haha


----------



## STHellRaiser (Jan 5, 2023)

LisaMaria said:


> No one that's made the switch to crdroid has complained. We all love it  You can always go back but I doubt you would want to. I'm using the 12l version and it runs amazingly smooth and perfect

Click to collapse










						Legion Y700?
					

I cannot find a sub-forum for this specific tablet, so I thought I'd post it here.  This is a Chinese-only 8-inch tablet with Snapdragon 870 and a 120Hz screen. I would very much like a small form-factor tablet with high refresh rate and this one...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## seeayesix (Jan 5, 2023)

The only thing that's annoying now is I have to hit the power button to wake the tablet up, double tap does not seem to work even though I've set it under '"Phh Treble Settings" → "Lenovo Settings" and enable " Enable DT2W "'

Got it working now, not entirely sure how. Might've been that I turned off the 'show time' on lock screen option.

Also the battery seems to drain faster but today's been a bit unusual setting the tablet up.
Edit: It's mentioned by SmarASW to set the tablet to Airplane Mode, but still keep wifi and bluetooth turned on. I'm going to try this.


----------



## aisidetpipo (Jan 6, 2023)

Hello everyone. Do crdroid have pc mode


----------



## Srander (Jan 6, 2023)

Hi

I’ve been searching for an 8” or 9” tablet for a media watching device.

I would only been using it to watch Netflix, prime, football (IPTV), Disney+ etc in the best possible quality (Dolby vision, hdr etc).

I don’t game, won’t be doing any productivity things and no social media.

Is this tablet ideal for me? (I like the screen res).

Would the software it comes with be fine for my needs? (CN or global version?)

Or would you advise to change it?

Thank you


----------



## Androidiminlove (Jan 6, 2023)

Keep using my Samsung Tab S6 or change to Lenovo Y700 or Lenovo Pad Pro 2022 instead? (long post, sorry)​Would it be better to keep my Samsung Tab S6 (6GB RAM, SD855) or change to the Lenovo Y700 (12GB Ram, SD870) or the Lenovo Pad Pro 2022 Snapdragon version with 8GB?

The most important thing to note is that I DO NOT plan to use the tablet ONLY for emulation and video games. I recently learned how far emulators have come.. and that it's now possible to emulate PS2, Wii/Gamecube, and even some Switch games with a strong enough processor. I think it would be fun in the near future to play some games from these systems on my tablet. I tested it on the S6 Tab and some games run.. but there is some stutter. Not sure how much things would improve if I go for one of the Lenovo tablets mentioned?

However, 50% of the time I use my tablet for watching YouTube Premium.. and I also use my tablet while traveling or taking long flights.

The Tab S6 is a good, light tablet.. but the RAM is pretty slow (by 2023 standards) and the processor could be better.. I've read the SD870 is about 30% better in terms of playing games and emulation, etc.

If you were me would you keep the Samsung Tab S6 or would you switch to the Lenovo Y700 (I'm eyeing the 12GB model) or the Lenovo Pad Pro 2022 Snapdragon version with 8GB?

I don't have any way of testing the Lenovo tablets before deciding.. so I'm having some trouble making a final decision whether to go through the purchase of one of the Lenovo tablets or just stick with what I've got. I'd love some thoughts on this please.

Other things to share.. I'm sad the Y700 doesn't have built in GPS.. as I use this a lot especially when flying.. like for example, checking location on map.. or traveling outdoors when offline. I would be a bit sad I think not to have GPS.. but perhaps I don't need it 90% of the time so that's ok? I also just realized that the Y700 also doesn't have a fingerprint reader. So how do people log into their Y700 quickly and easily without a fingerprint reader? I do think it would be cool to have a powerful tablet the size of a book.. but I worry about these two missing things.

I read on the XDA forums recently how the screen of the Lenovo Pad Pro 2022 has some weird green hue that mutes blacks when it's set to 120hrz.. is that right? If so that would almost destroy the point of choosing that tablet (for the OLED screen).
Any other recommendations are welcome! I'm in Singapore (as a tourist) so I have pretty easy access to buying the Chinese versions of the Lenovo tabs.. the Y700 here cost about $350 USD and the Pad Pro 2022 8GB costs around $380 USD.

thank you!

I wanted to post this in a Y700 subforum but didn't see one.


----------



## seeayesix (Jan 6, 2023)

Srander said:


> Hi
> 
> I’ve been searching for an 8” or 9” tablet for a media watching device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you like the screen size I would say it's great. I wouldn't replace ZUI (OEM OS) with anything else since you might lose the HD capabilities of the streaming apps. I've installed crDroid and Netflix dropped down to only SD compatibility after that. (There are workarounds, but they seem too complicated and not worth it for me....)


----------



## seeayesix (Jan 6, 2023)

STHellRaiser said:


> now that ive got all that installed Battery charge limit as well to provide overcharge proctection on battery while plugged in, and works first time so far without issue.
> checked with ampere and whille it at limit its stop charging but using the mains still. sweet....

Click to collapse



Sorry for a late question (took me a while to dare to flash crDroid), but how did you get the battery management function?


----------



## Srander (Jan 6, 2023)

seeayesix said:


> If you like the screen size I would say it's great. I wouldn't replace ZUI (OEM OS) with anything else since you might lose the HD capabilities of the streaming apps. I've installed crDroid and Netflix dropped down to only SD compatibility after that. (There are workarounds, but they seem too complicated and not worth it for me....)

Click to collapse



If I buy from aliexpress and it comes with the “global” rom as they describe, will I have any issues? Can I still watch Netflix, prime, Disney etc in HD?


----------



## EugenStanis (Jan 6, 2023)

Srander said:


> If I buy from aliexpress and it comes with the “global” rom as they describe, will I have any issues? Can I still watch Netflix, prime, Disney etc in HD?

Click to collapse



You can but probably in lower quality. This is fake global rom as device is not yet available globally


----------



## Srander (Jan 6, 2023)

EugenStanis said:


> You can but probably in lower quality. This is fake global rom as device is not yet available globally

Click to collapse



I know it’s not global but that’s what they name the rom in the item description on alixpress. 

So where can I buy one that has the original rom so I can watch all the streaming apps in full hd quality? I’m in the UK and don’t want to spend more than £400.


----------



## seeayesix (Jan 6, 2023)

Srander said:


> If I buy from aliexpress and it comes with the “global” rom as they describe, will I have any issues? Can I still watch Netflix, prime, Disney etc in HD?

Click to collapse



Can't tell, I bought mine from Giztop and honestly I only have Netflix and I think that worked fine.
It was a bit of confusing tinkering to get google play store to work, but there where guides in this thred


----------



## EugenStanis (Jan 6, 2023)

Srander said:


> I know it’s not global but that’s what they name the rom in the item description on alixpress.
> 
> So where can I buy one that has the original rom so I can watch all the streaming apps in full hd quality? I’m in the UK and don’t want to spend more than £400.

Click to collapse










						Lenovo Legion Y700
					

8.8-inch 2K LCD screen, TÜV Rheinland-certified. CPU: Qualcomm Snapdragon 870 Octa-core processor. 8GB/12GB LPDDR5 ROM, 128GB/256GB of UFS 3.1 storage. An 8MP front camera and a 13MP rear camera for photos. 6550mAh battery, support for Quick Charge 3.0. ZUI 13 is based on Android 12 OS.




					www.giztop.com
				



And ask them for 5% discount code


----------



## Jonzun (Jan 6, 2023)

Srander said:


> I know it’s not global but that’s what they name the rom in the item description on alixpress.
> 
> So where can I buy one that has the original rom so I can watch all the streaming apps in full hd quality? I’m in the UK and don’t want to spend more than £400.

Click to collapse



Giztop, it costs around £325


----------



## STHellRaiser (Jan 7, 2023)

seeayesix said:


> Sorry for a late question (took me a while to dare to flash crDroid), but how did you get the battery management function?

Click to collapse



To get the battery management you have to root your device aswell as it need root perms to control the battery. 
Then i installed Batter charge limit [Root] 
Then used ampera to test battery wasnt charging past 75%. Which it doesn't. (you can set any limit you wish) 
Tho if the device is turned off and on charge the app cant limit the charge, and it will charge to 100% if charging whille switched off

I will say CrDroid has worse battery consumption than the zui firmware, woth zui device left idle would prob last 3 days and still have charge. 
Under crdroid if device is left for 24h, more than likely battery going be dead..... 
For my self not issue as device is plugged in almost 24/7, but its a obvious difference in battery consumption.


----------



## STHellRaiser (Jan 7, 2023)

Srander said:


> If I buy from aliexpress and it comes with the “global” rom as they describe, will I have any issues? Can I still watch Netflix, prime, Disney etc in HD?

Click to collapse



Dont get the global rom. If you read through this forum everyone with global rom has ethier went for official zui 13/14 or another rom. 
Only handy thing about global is they unlock the boot loader for you.... 
But certain banking apps won't work on unlocked boot loader


----------



## gnoted (Jan 7, 2023)

I


STHellRaiser said:


> Dont get the global rom. If you read through this forum everyone with global rom has ethier went for official zui 13/14 or another rom.
> Only handy thing about global is they unlock the boot loader for you....
> But certain banking apps won't work on unlocked boot loader

Click to collapse



I got the global rom (even though I asked the seller for sealed with stock rom) and I'm unable to re-lock. I believe if you get it stock and unlock it yourself you can re-lock if you want.

So that's another vote for getting it stock.


----------



## LisaMaria (Jan 7, 2023)

The blue and white versions are now available on alis.... After I just bought one  oh well I'll live
US $325.00  25%OFF | CN Version Lenovo Legion Y700 Gaming Tablet 8.8 Inch 120Hz 2.5K Screen Snapdragon 870 Android 11 6550mAh Dual Linear Motor


			https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPGQLES


----------



## Trafford Devil (Jan 7, 2023)

STHellRaiser said:


> I will say CrDroid has worse battery consumption than the zui firmware, woth zui device left idle would prob last 3 days and still have charge.

Click to collapse



Were you using the cracked ZUI global rom? Because your idle battery usage seems awful high. 

On latest official ZUI 14, I'm only getting 1-2% battery drain overnight.


----------



## EugenStanis (Jan 7, 2023)

I've got very high battery drain on stock ZUI 13&14. Somehow it was connected to safetynet and once i repaired it, battery in idle started to be good. No idea about crdroid. But when safety failed for me battery was discharging from full to empty in one and half day in idle.


----------



## udenfox (Sunday at 8:00 PM)

Just curious did anyone found working GCam for this tablet? I've tried the latest Wichaya's version which is working, but only for photos. When I try to select video mode I getting the black screen and camera module become broken (through all apps) until I fully reboot.


----------



## Nit3H8wk (Monday at 4:45 AM)

For the y700 how do I apply for fastboot flash unlock sn.img? The website won't let me submit it without a IMEI which my tablet does not have as it's wifi only far as I know. It does allow me to unlock the bootloader without it but if I try and flash crdroid it spits out an error that it can't find the partition.


----------



## mickey36736 (Monday at 6:10 AM)

udenfox said:


> Just curious did anyone found working GCam for this tablet? I've tried the latest Wichaya's version which is working, but only for photos. When I try to select video mode I getting the black screen and camera module become broken (through all apps) until I fully reboot.

Click to collapse



I assumed it's audio issue where the mic does not work in video so it black screen. I tried BSG 8.6 with session 61444 (EIS V2) and got EIS working even with 60 fps too but no audio in the video. 
I will keep trying a different one


----------



## seeayesix (Monday at 6:25 AM)

Nit3H8wk said:


> For the y700 how do I apply for fastboot flash unlock sn.img? The website won't let me submit it without a IMEI which my tablet does not have as it's wifi only far as I know. It does allow me to unlock the bootloader without it but if I try and flash crdroid it spits out an error that it can't find the partition.

Click to collapse



The answer are some pages back in this thread, some have been able to unlock the bootlader via ADB:



> unlock bootloader:
> 
> Here are the steps I did:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Nit3H8wk (Monday at 9:41 AM)

I finally got crdroid installed I figured out I needed to flash it from fastboodD instead of regular fastboot. How to I skip the face unlock in crdroid it does not work after many tries to register my face.


----------



## seeayesix (Monday at 10:09 AM)

Nit3H8wk said:


> I finally got crdroid installed I figured out I needed to flash it from fastboodD instead of regular fastboot. How to I skip the face unlock in crdroid it does not work after many tries to register my face.

Click to collapse



I assume you flashed it with crDroid 9. Face recognition does not work on the Y700 as it seems. I got around it by booting into recovery and then do a factory reset, and when then at first startup I skipped the setup wizard. I still have a notification that I should finalize setup. Hopefully there will be an update 

Also you might have problems that the app drawer is garbled and all the icons are squashed together. I got around this by clearing storage and cache for the launcher (crDroid Home)


----------



## Nit3H8wk (Monday at 10:30 AM)

seeayesix said:


> I assume you flashed it with crDroid 9. Face recognition does not work on the Y700 as it seems. I got around it by booting into recovery and then do a factory reset, and when then at first startup I skipped the setup wizard. I still have a notification that I should finalize setup. Hopefully there will be an update
> 
> Also you might have problems that the app drawer is garbled and all the icons are squashed together. I got around this by clearing storage and cache for the launcher (crDroid Home)

Click to collapse



I can skip the cellular connection setup I only use it on wifi anyway. However on the wifi part it only gives me an option to setup offline and still forces me to register face unlock. I also tried crdroid 8.10 same thing. And did factory reset each time per the chinese guide translated to english. Not sure what I am missing here. I can try and post some screenshots if that helps maybe.


----------



## Nit3H8wk (Monday at 11:25 AM)

Nit3H8wk said:


> I can skip the cellular connection setup I only use it on wifi anyway. However on the wifi part it only gives me an option to setup offline and still forces me to register face unlock. I also tried crdroid 8.10 same thing. And did factory reset each time per the chinese guide translated to english. Not sure what I am missing here. I can try and post some screenshots if that helps maybe.

Click to collapse



I got the version without gapps to work but crdroid home keeps crashing.


----------



## seeayesix (Monday at 11:28 AM)

Nit3H8wk said:


> I can skip the cellular connection setup I only use it on wifi anyway. However on the wifi part it only gives me an option to setup offline and still forces me to register face unlock. I also tried crdroid 8.10 same thing. And did factory reset each time per the chinese guide translated to english. Not sure what I am missing here. I can try and post some screenshots if that helps maybe.

Click to collapse



I can't recall exactly but I managed to skip the whole setup part and it worked for me.

I got the launcher to work, but I also had problem with the update checker, it just crashed all the time.

Edit: Maybe I should mention that I used the Slim version. Also there's been a new release now:





						Gsi_projects -  Browse /A13/crDroid/09012023 at SourceForge.net
					






					sourceforge.net
				




Edit2: OTA updater actually found the update, I'm running it now...


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Monday at 4:06 PM)

Just got this tablet over the weekend and was having a nice time with it. Got the update for Android 12 today and updated it. I downloaded play store from the stock app store but it isn't working. Screenshot attached.


----------



## mickey36736 (Monday at 4:22 PM)

TenjhoKaos said:


> Just got this tablet over the weekend and was having a nice time with it. Got the update for Android 12 today and updated it. I downloaded play store from the stock app store but it isn't working. Screenshot attached.

Click to collapse



I got the update too. Seems like they finally released Android 12 more globally today but it's not the newest version which is version 14.0.231 released a few days ago


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Monday at 4:38 PM)

mickey36736 said:


> I got the update too. Seems like they finally released Android 12 more globally today but it's not the newest version which is version 14.0.231 released a few days ago

Click to collapse



Yup that's the one I'm on, but it broke play store somehow. Any ideas ?


----------



## seeayesix (Monday at 5:25 PM)

*crDroid-9.0-arm64_bgN-slim-Unofficial - 230109.img.xz *still has no working face recognition on the Y700, otherwise it seems ok so far.


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Monday at 6:16 PM)

TenjhoKaos said:


> Yup that's the one I'm on, but it broke play store somehow. Any ideas ?

Click to collapse



Ok. Fixed. I reinstalled google service framework and rebooted.


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Monday at 6:22 PM)

Srander said:


> Hi
> 
> I’ve been searching for an 8” or 9” tablet for a media watching device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it's built for gaming in mind and sacrifices other things. Makes no sense buying a gaming tablet to mod it into a normal one. Get one of the P11 variations that has an OLED screen since your priorities in media and OLED looks better than LCD.


----------



## Srander (Monday at 8:09 PM)

TenjhoKaos said:


> No, it's built for gaming in mind and sacrifices other things. Makes no sense buying a gaming tablet to mod it into a normal one. Get one of the P11 variations that has an OLED screen since your priorities in media and OLED looks better than LCD.

Click to collapse



Yes but the P11 is too big. 

Y700 is the only 8” / 9” with a half decent screen and specs so what other choice is there?


----------



## mischa001 (Monday at 9:16 PM)

TenjhoKaos said:


> Ok. Fixed. I reinstalled google service framework and rebooted.

Click to collapse



Can you help me and explain how you did it? I can not get it to work after the update... My PlayStore was gone and i installed a new one but nothing works.It can not connect to google

edit: i downloaded the wrong framework and thats why it did not work xD

But is there any way to remove the two dots "task bar" down right in the bar ¿ its kinda useless or is it possible to mod it?


----------



## navi1er (Monday at 9:21 PM)

Did they seriously remove pc mode and legion realm? The new gaming software seems gimped can't even edit and have custom setting no more it seems 

Was annoyed that they broke Google services but got that going but man this sucks. Is there anyway to downgrade back? Seriously contemplating it.


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Monday at 10:08 PM)

navi1er said:


> Did they seriously remove pc mode and legion realm? The new gaming software seems gimped can't even edit and have custom setting no more it seems
> 
> Was annoyed that they broke Google services but got that going but man this sucks. Is there anyway to downgrade back? Seriously contemplating it.

Click to collapse



PC mode seems to have moved to legion zone... But it's all in Chinese so I'm not sure exactly what's happened


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Monday at 10:12 PM)

Oh size is your issue. This is an ok watching tablet but it's barebones on features but if you're set on the 9inch size then it's your only android choice so it doesn't matter how compatible it is to your needs then. So this or buy an ipad mini if you can afford. 


Srander said:


> Yes but the P11 is too big.
> 
> Y700 is the only 8” / 9” with a half decent screen and specs so what other choice is there?

Click to collapse


----------



## navi1er (Monday at 10:19 PM)

That


TenjhoKaos said:


> PC mode seems to have moved to legion zone... But it's all in Chinese so I'm not sure exactly what's happened

Click to collapse



 So what is legion zone? Seems to want you to sign up or set an ID? I used tap translate but yeah that sucks they did that. I really enjoyed the custom CPU/GPU setting.


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Monday at 10:29 PM)

navi1er said:


> That
> 
> So what is legion zone? Seems to want you to sign up or set an ID? I used tap translate but yeah that sucks they did that. I really enjoyed the custom CPU/GPU setting.

Click to collapse



Legion zone seems to be the new legion realm but I can't get it to recognize the games I have, when I was checking around one option let to a graphical interface for CPU and GPU with another option to click that required me to connect to an external device then I gave up.


----------



## Trafford Devil (Monday at 11:22 PM)

In Settings search for Manage My Game, then you can add the apps to enable the gaming overlay that allows you to boost the cpu/gpu clocks.

PC mode only works if you connect an external display.

No need to mess around with Legion Zone, I've uninstalled it.


----------



## Fredwood (Tuesday at 2:21 AM)

TenjhoKaos said:


> Ok. Fixed. I reinstalled google service framework and rebooted.

Click to collapse



How did you do this please?

I can't even find ZUI icon/search engine anymore (I previously removed it), if needs to be reinstalled from there.


By the way I can't connect to my wifi anymore since the update, it finds the network but says it's disabled or won't connect. Did someone experience the same issue?


----------



## Nit3H8wk (Tuesday at 2:24 AM)

I found the zui 14 updates here https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qT8UzRW9iKtRJQ If you are on 197 you must rename the zip files to update.zip and put them on the root of your internal storage and use your updater click the 3 dots to install update from file.


----------



## mickey36736 (Tuesday at 8:03 AM)

TenjhoKaos said:


> Yup that's the one I'm on, but it broke play store somehow. Any ideas ?

Click to collapse



For me I just need to enable Google service in the settings -> app management -> 3 dots menu again. It was off during update process.


Nit3H8wk said:


> I found the zui 14 updates here https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qT8UzRW9iKtRJQ If you are on 197 you must rename the zip files to update.zip and put them on the root of your internal storage and use your updater click the 3 dots to install update from file.

Click to collapse



That file will update to version 14.0.222 which was a beta version. I just got 14.0.231 directly from 14.0.197
Here is the update link
From 14.0.197 to 14.0.231


			https://mobile-ota-cdn.lenovo.com/firmware/2022122611836446-7578.zip


----------



## Ale_ax (Tuesday at 9:54 AM)

navi1er said:


> Did they seriously remove pc mode and legion realm? The new gaming software seems gimped can't even edit and have custom setting no more it seems
> 
> Was annoyed that they broke Google services but got that going but man this sucks. Is there anyway to downgrade back? Seriously contemplating it.

Click to collapse



PC mode works only with external diplay, go to settings-> more connections-> projection.

for google play, coming from 13 will break it, I've managed to make it work again but in app purchase didn't working any more.
To solve that I did a factory reset then in apps management right upper corner hit the 3 dots, select google basic services, re enable it, then install the play store from their chinise app store and it worked.

Also find out that using Morelocale2 will break legion ingame overlay... so don't use it


----------



## Jonzun (Tuesday at 11:39 AM)

I've just had 4 ota updates ending with zui 14. 
It has the pen menu, but it is greyed out and not selectable 
Can anyone help please?


----------



## Saumer (Tuesday at 12:00 PM)

can someone send me changelog of zui 14.0.231 ? Its better if you give me internet webpage include changelog information

edit : I found it from their weibo https://weibo.com/izuk

update system security patches
add game enhancement console function, mobile tablet dual screen linkage
fix bug that cannot reset GPU parameters
fix bug floating window cannot open sidebar
optimize system stability and detail usage experience


----------



## kaparokaparo (Tuesday at 2:18 PM)

Hic, I just got a second hand Y700, it had an original Zui 13 chinese rom, and I started to OTA update upto ZUI 14. Then the Google Play disappeared, also the PC mode. I tried to downgrade to ZUI 13 with this guide WITHOUT enabling usb debugging nor oem unlock. The flashing process succeeded, but when the tablet reboots, it shows for the first time "Your device is corrupt, It can't be trusted and will not boot", after that keeps showing bootloader menu.


Please help me what to do from this step?


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Tuesday at 2:24 PM)

Trafford Devil said:


> In Settings search for Manage My Game, then you can add the apps to enable the gaming overlay that allows you to boost the cpu/gpu clocks.
> 
> PC mode only works if you connect an external display.
> 
> No need to mess around with Legion Zone, I've uninstalled it.

Click to collapse



Yeah I got that covered. The other user was more pining over the Qualcomm gpu fine tune settings 


kaparokaparo said:


> Hic, I just got a second hand Y700, it had an original Zui 13 chinese rom, and I started to OTA update upto ZUI 14. Then the Google Play disappeared, also the PC mode. I tried to downgrade to ZUI 13 with this guide WITHOUT enabling usb debugging nor oem unlock. The flashing process succeeded, but when the tablet reboots, it shows for the first time "Your device is corrupt, It can't be trusted and will not boot", after that keeps showing bootloader menu.
> 
> 
> Please help me what to do from this step?

Click to collapse



You panicked and did unnecessary things. Play store APK can be downloaded easily and PC mode was moved to settings-connections-projection


----------



## Fredwood (Tuesday at 2:34 PM)

So the


Fredwood said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> By the way I can't connect to my wifi anymore since the update, it finds the network but says it's disabled or won't connect. Did someone experience the same issue?

Click to collapse



Replying to myself on this. What happened is that the update changed one of my wifi settings, it went for random mac instead of "use device mac address". Easy to restore but annoying as I then had a new Mac to declare to the Internet box.


----------



## Fredwood (Tuesday at 2:37 PM)

TenjhoKaos said:


> You panicked and did unnecessary things. Play store APK can be downloaded easily and PC mode was moved to settings-connections-projection

Click to collapse



No need to use the chinese ZUI search engine to find it and reinstall it again I guess.

Is there an official website where we can download the Google Play Store apk?
I don't want to install it from random websites where I would not be sure of the integrity of the file or even just to avoid install an old version.
What is the current version btw?


----------



## Fredwood (Tuesday at 3:16 PM)

Among first improvements I can see from new ZUI version:
- Some bug when managing open programs and switching beetween them (when sliding from the bottom) fixed.
- Can't confirm but I have the feeling the auto-rotate works better.

Legion Zone now in Chinese on the other hand, a bit annoying but won't use it and will probably disable it.


----------



## EugenStanis (Tuesday at 3:19 PM)

kaparokaparo said:


> Hic, I just got a second hand Y700, it had an original Zui 13 chinese rom, and I started to OTA update upto ZUI 14. Then the Google Play disappeared, also the PC mode. I tried to downgrade to ZUI 13 with this guide WITHOUT enabling usb debugging nor oem unlock. The flashing process succeeded, but when the tablet reboots, it shows for the first time "Your device is corrupt, It can't be trusted and will not boot", after that keeps showing bootloader menu.
> 
> 
> Please help me what to do from this step?

Click to collapse



Ngl i paid 50 Usd to fix from this state. Oem unlock unchecked, usb debbuging disabled. After running qfil message about corrupted system was still there and device was not booting


----------



## kaparokaparo (Tuesday at 3:42 PM)

EugenStanis said:


> Ngl i paid 50 Usd to fix from this state. Oem unlock unchecked, usb debbuging disabled. After running qfil message about corrupted system was still there and device was not booting

Click to collapse



what is Ngl?


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Tuesday at 3:56 PM)

Fredwood said:


> No need to use the chinese ZUI search engine to find it and reinstall it again I guess.
> 
> Is there an official website where we can download the Google Play Store apk?
> I don't want to install it from random websites where I would not be sure of the integrity of the file or even just to avoid install an old version.
> What is the current version btw?

Click to collapse



Just download it from app store that comes with the tablet. You'll be blocked and directed to it if you download an apk anyway. Download the apk for Google framework services for Android 12 from APK mirror and reboot the tablet if you encounter a connection error after opening platstore.


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Tuesday at 3:57 PM)

Fredwood said:


> Among first improvements I can see from new ZUI version:
> - Some bug when managing open programs and switching beetween them (when sliding from the bottom) fixed.
> - Can't confirm but I have the feeling the auto-rotate works better.
> 
> Legion Zone now in Chinese on the other hand, a bit annoying but won't use it and will probably disable it.

Click to collapse



Yh the update brings improvements that are valued but removes Lenovo realm and widgets unfortunately.


----------



## EugenStanis (Tuesday at 6:04 PM)

kaparokaparo said:


> what is Ngl?

Click to collapse


_not gonna lie_


----------



## xnappo (Tuesday at 7:03 PM)

Kicking myself for not turning off auto-update because I was perfectly happy with 13.

14 doesn't seem bad.  It *seems* like I didn't have to do anything for Google Play to work, I can still purchase apps.  I did notice the 'Tasker AutoApps' won't validate payment for stuff I already own though.  I don't think I actually tried that on 13 - so not sure if it is related to Play Services or not.

If I can buy stuff in the store, does that mean that Google Services is working fully?


----------



## LordKillalot (Tuesday at 7:24 PM)

xnappo said:


> Kicking myself for not turning off auto-update because I was perfectly happy with 13.
> 
> 14 doesn't seem bad.  It *seems* like I didn't have to do anything for Google Play to work, I can still purchase apps.  I did notice the 'Tasker AutoApps' won't validate payment for stuff I already own though.  I don't think I actually tried that on 13 - so not sure if it is related to Play Services or not.
> 
> If I can buy stuff in the store, does that mean that Google Services is working fully?

Click to collapse



I too got updated to ZUI 14, today got the second OTA to v14.0.231. Play store worked fine after I installed it again, but Solid Explorer will not work, it can't detect that it's paid. It did pop the same error sometimes under ZUI 13 as well, but then I would just open it from the play store and it would work without issue.

I have checked all of the Google play components in Apps management, unchecked the Remove permissions toggle and allowed permissions where it was an option but no luck so far. Unchecked and checked the Basic Google services in app management, rebooted, nothing helped. The only other paid app I have is the game Horizon Chase. It appears to work fine, but I cannot access the in-game store, says that internet connection is required.

I haven't tried factory resetting the device yet, Ale_ax said that worked for him in post #637, might do that over the weekend if no other solution is found.


----------



## navi1er (Tuesday at 9:17 PM)

xnappo said:


> Kicking myself for not turning off auto-update because I was perfectly happy with 13.
> 
> 14 doesn't seem bad.  It *seems* like I didn't have to do anything for Google Play to work, I can still purchase apps.  I did notice the 'Tasker AutoApps' won't validate payment for stuff I already own though.  I don't think I actually tried that on 13 - so not sure if it is related to Play Services or not.
> 
> If I can buy stuff in the store, does that mean that Google Services is working fully?

Click to collapse



Same I was really happy with ZUI 13. I hate they moved PC mode and now can't use it by itself on the tablet alone it seems. Used that mode to play multiple gachas at once. Same with legion realm sucks they changed it


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Tuesday at 10:06 PM)

xnappo said:


> Kicking myself for not turning off auto-update because I was perfectly happy with 13.
> 
> 14 doesn't seem bad.  It *seems* like I didn't have to do anything for Google Play to work, I can still purchase apps.  I did notice the 'Tasker AutoApps' won't validate payment for stuff I already own though.  I don't think I actually tried that on 13 - so not sure if it is related to Play Services or not.
> 
> If I can buy stuff in the store, does that mean that Google Services is working fully?

Click to collapse



Worst case scenario you may have to install Google framework services for Android 12


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Tuesday at 10:08 PM)

LordKillalot said:


> I too got updated to ZUI 14, today got the second OTA to v14.0.231. Play store worked fine after I installed it again, but Solid Explorer will not work, it can't detect that it's paid. It did pop the same error sometimes under ZUI 13 as well, but then I would just open it from the play store and it would work without issue.
> 
> I have checked all of the Google play components in Apps management, unchecked the Remove permissions toggle and allowed permissions where it was an option but no luck so far. Unchecked and checked the Basic Google services in app management, rebooted, nothing helped. The only other paid app I have is the game Horizon Chase. It appears to work fine, but I cannot access the in-game store, says that internet connection is required.
> 
> I haven't tried factory resetting the device yet, Ale_ax said that worked for him in post #637, might do that over the weekend if no other solution is found.

Click to collapse



Did you install google framework services for Android 12?


----------



## kaparokaparo (Tuesday at 10:09 PM)

kaparokaparo said:


> Hic, I just got a second hand Y700, it had an original Zui 13 chinese rom, and I started to OTA update upto ZUI 14. Then the Google Play disappeared, also the PC mode. I tried to downgrade to ZUI 13 with this guide WITHOUT enabling usb debugging nor oem unlock. The flashing process succeeded, but when the tablet reboots, it shows for the first time "Your device is corrupt, It can't be trusted and will not boot", after that keeps showing bootloader menu.
> 
> 
> Please help me what to do from this step?

Click to collapse



Managed to get out all of the mess with bootlooping bootloader due to being locked and attempting downgrade to ZUI 13 from 14.


----------



## solsearch (Tuesday at 10:16 PM)

Jonzun said:


> I've just had 4 ota updates ending with zui 14.
> It has the pen menu, but it is greyed out and not selectable
> Can anyone help please?

Click to collapse



You need to connect a pen for it to activate.
When I connected a pen enabled external display it worked upon detecting the pen on the external display (I did not have a pen compatible with the y700 at the time). Once it activates it is always available. In case you're wondering the Lenovo Precision Pen 2 works with the tablet.


----------



## solsearch (Tuesday at 10:19 PM)

LordKillalot said:


> I too got updated to ZUI 14, today got the second OTA to v14.0.231. Play store worked fine after I installed it again, but Solid Explorer will not work, it can't detect that it's paid. It did pop the same error sometimes under ZUI 13 as well, but then I would just open it from the play store and it would work without issue.
> 
> I have checked all of the Google play components in Apps management, unchecked the Remove permissions toggle and allowed permissions where it was an option but no luck so far. Unchecked and checked the Basic Google services in app management, rebooted, nothing helped. The only other paid app I have is the game Horizon Chase. It appears to work fine, but I cannot access the in-game store, says that internet connection is required.
> 
> I haven't tried factory resetting the device yet, Ale_ax said that worked for him in post #637, might do that over the weekend if no other solution is found.

Click to collapse



Solid explorer works fine for me on ZUI14.  Did you uninstall updates from google services AND install google services framework for android 12?  I had to do both to get things working properly (as has been mentioned multiple times on the thread.


----------



## Trafford Devil (Tuesday at 10:49 PM)

https://www.androidpolice.com/install-google-play-store-any-android-device/

For those of you having problems with installing the Google Play Store please follow the above guide.

TLDR: Go to apkmirror.com and download the apks for Google Account Manager, Google Services Framework (12 for ZUI 14, 11 for ZUI 13), Google Play Services and the Google Play Store.  Install in the following order:

com.google.gsf.*login (Account Manager)*
com.google.android.*gsf (Framework)*
com.google.android.*gms (Play Services)*
com.android.*vending (Play Store)*
Afterwards enable Google Basic Services in Settings -> Apps Management (only if you're on ZUI 14).

Open the Security app -> Autostart Manager and add the above apps to the autostart whitelist.

Then open Settings -> Apps Management -> 3 dot menu on the top right -> Special App Access -> Battery Optimization and disable battery optimization for the above apps.

If you're having any issues where Google Play is not recognizing purchases make sure you've done all the above and finally restart your tablet.


----------



## xnappo (Tuesday at 11:40 PM)

Trafford Devil said:


> If you're having any issues where Google Play is not recognizing purchases make sure you've done all the above and finally restart your tablet.

Click to collapse



Thanks - honestly I think it is probably working the same for me as ZUI 13 - apps I paid for in the store seem fine. 

Anyone else use Tasker and can confirm that Tasker AutoApps does NOT work though unlocking Tasker extentions?  I get '3: Billing Unavailable'.  I think Joa might be doing something 'weird' tho.


----------



## Jonzun (Wednesday at 12:04 AM)

solsearch said:


> You need to connect a pen for it to activate.
> When I connected a pen enabled external display it worked upon detecting the pen on the external display (I did not have a pen compatible with the y700 at the time). Once it activates it is always available. In case you're wondering the Lenovo Precision Pen 2 works with the tablet.

Click to collapse



Thanks,


----------



## Fredwood (Wednesday at 12:22 AM)

TenjhoKaos said:


> Yh the update brings improvements that are valued but removes Lenovo realm and widgets unfortunately.

Click to collapse



Widgets are still there, and there are actually more to choose from.


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Wednesday at 12:32 AM)

Fredwood said:


> Widgets are still there, and there are actually more to choose from.

Click to collapse



How do you access them? Dragging up from home screen doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## Fredwood (Wednesday at 1:19 AM)

TenjhoKaos said:


> How do you access them? Dragging up from home screen doesn't seem to work anymore.

Click to collapse



If we talk about the same, just a long press on home screen (any screen) opens a window with several buttons at the bottom (wallpaper / widgets / desktop settings). You can pick the ones you want from the list provided in Widgets, and rearrange them as well on the screens with a long press on them (move / remove / change size for some of them only).

Just, I always get this pop-up message when clicking on the widgets button: "_Several widgets cannot be perfectly displayed in current layout. Recommend to switch the layout._"
A bit annoying and not sure what it means, if related to old widgets I added, or DPI I changed.


----------



## urbanra5cal (Wednesday at 3:47 AM)

mickey36736 said:


> For me I just need to enable Google service in the settings -> app management -> 3 dots menu again. It was off during update process.
> 
> That file will update to version 14.0.222 which was a beta version. I just got 14.0.231 directly from 14.0.197
> Here is the update link
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm already on 14.0.222, and can't go up to 14.0.231, even if I use this update. Any ideas?


----------



## Sparda0 (Wednesday at 4:22 AM)

Got the 14.0.197 to 231 last night. Got a few questions and maybe your suggestions would help. Because I am not happy with this ROM compared to ZUI13.

1. Sluggish even at 120hz compared to 13. Will factory reset help?
2. How to enable swipe up to home and swipe up and hold with Nova Launcher?
3. How to disable the annoying chinese search bar from the stock launcher? It prevents me from doing the above mentioned gestures. And its there if I enable the old school android buttons.
4. Can I go back to ZUI13 by simply flashing the ROM?

Please help!

Thank you!


----------



## mickey36736 (Wednesday at 5:25 AM)

urbanra5cal said:


> I'm already on 14.0.222, and can't go up to 14.0.231, even if I use this update. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Here is the update zip file found in Chinese forum
From 14.0.222 to 14.0.231


----------



## elm0nch (Wednesday at 9:29 AM)

Sparda0 said:


> Got the 14.0.197 to 231 last night. Got a few questions and maybe your suggestions would help. Because I am not happy with this ROM compared to ZUI13.
> 
> 1. Sluggish even at 120hz compared to 13. Will factory reset help?
> 2. How to enable swipe up to home and swipe up and hold with Nova Launcher?
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with you, now every transition looks cracked, the previos ROM was much more smooth.
I am using Nova Launcher with gestures, to swipe up and got to Nova Launcher home you need to set Nova as default Launcher. You can do it inside Nova Settings


----------



## Fredwood (Wednesday at 1:25 PM)

Sparda0 said:


> Got the 14.0.197 to 231 last night. (...)

Click to collapse



Why already another update? Does someone knows what is the difference between the two?


----------



## Fredwood (Wednesday at 5:28 PM)

Strange thing (but good surprise!): after having installed that new ZUI 14.0.231 ST update (directly from the tablet), I got the Google Play Store icon back and Play Store looks functional!


----------



## Style68 (Wednesday at 11:16 PM)

If anyone is interested, I created a basic 3D print of an adapter that will mount the Y700 to a Nacon MG-X PRO controller. I designed it based on using the Official Magnetic Smart case.


----------



## udenfox (Thursday at 1:21 PM)

elm0nch said:


> to swipe up and got to Nova Launcher home you need to set Nova as default Launcher. You can do it inside Nova Settings

Click to collapse



Not worked for me.
The problem is when launcher is NOT the Zui "home" gesture stops working in every app.

It looks like swipe from the bottom starts to pulling up this app bar with Chinese search icon and "home" gesture just not registering.


----------



## scarbutt11 (Thursday at 3:29 PM)

Had the tablet for about a month now. Just got the OTA for zui14. I was holding off but I will probably update tonight. This is mostly a media device for me so the pc mode and gaming center changes are not a huge deal. 

I am excited about pen support though. Which pens are confirmed to work with it? Its the one thing I miss from my galaxy tab since I read through pdfs for work and highlight often.


----------



## navi1er (Thursday at 5:20 PM)

Anyway to disable study assist thing? Keeps annoying me randomly popping up. Also does anyone feel like their devices battery drain slightly more?


----------



## Jonzun (Thursday at 6:03 PM)

navi1er said:


> Anyway to disable study assist thing? Keeps annoying me randomly popping up. Also does anyone feel like their devices battery drain slightly more?

Click to collapse



Yes, battery is draining quicker


----------



## orzeszek333 (Thursday at 6:50 PM)

Cześć, jestem tu nowy, kupiłem tabletkę Lenovo Legion y700 na Aliexpres, właśnie do mnie dotarła.  Mam problem z GPS, nie mogę włączyć nawigacji GPS.  Pobrałem aplikację - test GPS - nie widzi satelitów.  Proszę o pomoc w rozwiązaniu problemu GPS.


----------



## elm0nch (Thursday at 7:14 PM)

udenfox said:


> Not worked for me.
> The problem is when launcher is NOT the Zui "home" gesture stops working in every app.
> 
> It looks like swipe from the bottom starts to pulling up this app bar with Chinese search icon and "home" gesture just not registering.

Click to collapse



That's weird, mine wroks just fine.


----------



## scarbutt11 (Yesterday at 12:34 AM)

Does anyone know how to remove this search from the default launcher dock? And possibly how to stop it from popping up when using gestures?


----------



## Nit3H8wk (Yesterday at 3:40 AM)

WTF why did they remove aptx adaptive in zui 14?


----------



## Trafford Devil (Yesterday at 3:53 AM)

orzeszek333 said:


> Cześć, jestem tu nowy, kupiłem tabletkę Lenovo Legion y700 na Aliexpres, właśnie do mnie dotarła.  Mam problem z GPS, nie mogę włączyć nawigacji GPS.  Pobrałem aplikację - test GPS - nie widzi satelitów.  Proszę o pomoc w rozwiązaniu problemu GPS.

Click to collapse



It doesn't have GPS, only wifi and bluetooth.


----------



## warisz00r (Yesterday at 8:53 AM)

scarbutt11 said:


> Had the tablet for about a month now. Just got the OTA for zui14. I was holding off but I will probably update tonight. This is mostly a media device for me so the pc mode and gaming center changes are not a huge deal.
> 
> I am excited about pen support though. Which pens are confirmed to work with it? Its the one thing I miss from my galaxy tab since I read through pdfs for work and highlight often.

Click to collapse



I have the Lenovo Precision Pen 2. It works


----------



## orzeszek333 (Yesterday at 10:26 AM)

Trafford Devil said:


> Nie ma GPS, tylko Wi-Fi i Bluetooth.

Click to collapse



Witam, a dlaczego w specyfikacji jest napisane że ma ?


----------



## Trafford Devil (Yesterday at 10:40 AM)

orzeszek333 said:


> Witam, a dlaczego w specyfikacji jest napisane że ma ?

Click to collapse



And where did you see this? I'm sorry but you have been misinformed.
https://item.lenovo.com.cn/product/...h&pmf_medium=wapicon&pmf_source=Z00024639T000

Here is the link to the official Chinese Lenovo page, this tablet does not have a gps version. You need to purchase an external gps receiver to get gps functions on this device.


----------



## elm0nch (Yesterday at 12:11 PM)

Do you guys know part number, or where to buy, the y700 inside speakers?


----------



## Fredwood (Yesterday at 1:38 PM)

Trafford Devil said:


> It doesn't have GPS, only wifi and bluetooth.

Click to collapse



Technically no GPS apparently but there seems to be kind of localization feature that can be activated. Not sure how it works exactly (it asks for permissions to share certain datas with Baidu).
I quickly tried on Google Maps and it found my exact localization.
Maybe less reliable (and not in real time?) than real GPS, but can still be interesting and do the job for certain apps (for now certain app relying on localization are marked unavailable for the device in the Play Store).
If someone knows more about that feature and how it works exactly?


----------



## Sparda0 (Yesterday at 2:30 PM)

udenfox said:


> Not worked for me.
> The problem is when launcher is NOT the Zui "home" gesture stops working in every app.
> 
> It looks like swipe from the bottom starts to pulling up this app bar with Chinese search icon and "home" gesture just not registering.

Click to collapse



Exactly! So freaking annoying and made me switch back to old school buttons. Even with Android buttons, a 4th one was added for the stupid chinese search and you can't even remove it.


----------



## udenfox (Yesterday at 4:30 PM)

Sparda0 said:


> So freaking annoying

Click to collapse



It's strange that someone says that it working fine.
I want to remove that Chinese search too. Also looking about how to enable Nearby share. Really miss this feature.


----------



## scarbutt11 (Yesterday at 4:57 PM)

udenfox said:


> It's strange that someone says that it working fine.
> I want to remove that Chinese search too. Also looking about how to enable Nearby share. Really miss this feature.

Click to collapse



I wonder if there is a way to remove it using adp. Someone smarter than me will need to dig around. Or if they can point me in the right direction.


----------



## TenjhoKaos (Yesterday at 6:11 PM)

Trafford Devil said:


> And where did you see this? I'm sorry but you have been misinformed.
> https://item.lenovo.com.cn/product/...h&pmf_medium=wapicon&pmf_source=Z00024639T000
> 
> Here is the link to the official Chinese Lenovo page, this tablet does not have a gps version. You need to purchase an external gps receiver to get gps functions on this device.

Click to collapse



It has an option to enable wifi/hotspot based gps


----------



## LisaMaria (Yesterday at 6:26 PM)

So really tired of not being able to have a Sim card in this thing so I bought the 8. 4 samsung tab a from Amazon. They have it for 109 bucks. I'll probably end up returning it but I'll try it out for 2 weeks. I imagine one of my tablets will grow dust and the other will be used more. I just won't be able to root that thing and I can the legion. Really would be nice if they didn't make me have to look for other devices to give this device internet! Of corse  the tab a has no haptic feedback so it will feel dead. Always gotta remove something needed


----------



## rahlquist (Yesterday at 10:16 PM)

Ale_ax said:


> For what I know the global rom doesn’t exist, you can get stock rom with this procedure, I tried it and works (except relock bootloader and getting ota)
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-unbrick-lenovo-y700-tablet.4509297/
> 
> At first boot up in the top left corner you can tap “English” and set the tablet in english
> ...

Click to collapse



So if someone were to order one today, you would recommend getting it with the stock Chinese rom?


----------



## scarbutt11 (Today at 1:13 AM)

rahlquist said:


> So if someone were to order one today, you would recommend getting it with the stock Chinese rom?

Click to collapse



Yeah I bought mine from aliexpress and asked for it to be left sealed. There isn’t a global rom so all they do is turn it on and install the play store. I can do that and I trust myself to not install anything fishy as well.


----------



## scarbutt11 (Today at 1:15 AM)

LisaMaria said:


> So really tired of not being able to have a Sim card in this thing so I bought the 8. 4 samsung tab a from Amazon. They have it for 109 bucks. I'll probably end up returning it but I'll try it out for 2 weeks. I imagine one of my tablets will grow dust and the other will be used more. I just won't be able to root that thing and I can the legion. Really would be nice if they didn't make me have to look for other devices to give this device internet! Of corse  the tab a has no haptic feedback so it will feel dead. Always gotta remove something needed

Click to collapse



Literally bought one of those right before I finally grabbed the y700. It’s not terrible but you are definitely spoiled after using the y700


----------



## Nit3H8wk (Today at 1:59 AM)

Anyone able to actually use aptx adaptive on zui 14? I see it in the list on developer options but it's greyed out but worked fine on zui 13. My headphones are mark levinson N0 5909.


----------



## Ale_ax (Today at 2:23 AM)

rahlquist said:


> So if someone were to order one today, you would recommend getting it with the stock Chinese rom?

Click to collapse



I would say yes


----------



## DEEPDISH2K21 (Today at 6:58 AM)

Nit3H8wk said:


> Anyone able to actually use aptx adaptive on zui 14? I see it in the list on developer options but it's greyed out but worked fine on zui 13. My headphones are mark levinson N0 5909.

Click to collapse



Yes, here is OK. Only LHDC disappeared.








Edit: Why don't you use ldac?  Your headphone supports easily.


----------



## PeterDragon50 (Today at 8:21 PM)

xnappo said:


> Kicking myself for not turning off auto-update because I was perfectly happy with 13.
> 
> 14 doesn't seem bad.  It *seems* like I didn't have to do anything for Google Play to work, I can still purchase apps.  I did notice the 'Tasker AutoApps' won't validate payment for stuff I already own though.  I don't think I actually tried that on 13 - so not sure if it is related to Play Services or not.
> 
> If I can buy stuff in the store, does that mean that Google Services is working fully?

Click to collapse



I also just got Auto-Updated to ZUI 14, right after explaining to a friend that I was gonna stay on 13 for awhile.


----------



## PeterDragon50 (Today at 8:28 PM)

Just got the 2nd ZUI 14 update and Play Store is working fine again, my paid apps launch and I was signed back into Google Play (was asking me to sign in after 1st update). The new pull-down control center is hot garbage.


----------



## LisaMaria (29 minutes ago)

scarbutt11 said:


> Literally bought one of those right before I finally grabbed the y700. It’s not terrible but you are definitely spoiled after using the y700

Click to collapse



Well good thing my legion is going nowhere. I mean 109 Is nothing for that cute 8.4 cute mocha brown tab and its better than a phone and I can use it as one if I like. Also tmobile has a 5 dollar plan that unlimited and they really don't slow it down much at all after the "high speed" part is over. I guess I'll just have options of which one I grab for the day! Really miss being a Sim card having the legion for a while now. My only complaint. Stop being mean lenovo lol


----------

